# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Игры-перестроения слов - для юбилея и других праздников!!!!

## Витка

Нашла вот такую перестраивалку 
 "*СВАДЬБА*":

1. Появленью девы Евы был Адам, конечно, рад.
    Но за яблоко теперь он не допущен в райский… *САД*
     2. О любви поёт нам Басков каждый день и каждый час.
         Только жаль, что голос - тенор, а не мощный громкий… *БАС*.
3. Все мы знаем Казанову, он влюблялся, и не раз.
    И в амурных похожденьях был непревзойдённый… *АС*.
    4. А давайте вместе вспомним мы Онегина сейчас.
       Жаль, что он тянул с признаньем: "Я люблю, Татьяна,… *ВАС*"
5. Долгожданное свиданье - выше всяческих наград,
    Ведь для любящих разлука - это просто сущий… *АД*
    6. Ну а в общем-то итоге так хотела я сказать бы:
        "Молодым желаю счастья!"- Ведь у них сегодня… *СВАДЬБА*!




> Дополнение к перестраивалке ""Свадьба" от подруги 
> 
> 6. Мы бы с Вами не справляли б этот праздник никогда
> Если б не сказала жениху невеста слово («ДА»)


А для юбилея - есть???

----------

nickolka-parovoz (20.09.2018), Zoryka (15.05.2016), Елена33в (18.11.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), заенька (09.12.2016), Линдстедт (07.04.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Витка

И под Новый год:
*"СНЕГУРОЧКА"*

1. К нам в Новый год приходит дурочка –
Лесная девочка … *СНЕГУРОЧКА*
2. К утру с водой замерзла бочка –
Видать, была морозной… *НОЧКА* 
3. Идти нам в прорубь недалечко –
С поселком рядом протекает… *РЕЧКА*
4. Утром вышел на крылечко человек,
А под ногами громко скрипнул… *СНЕГ*
5. От снега выросла с утра
Для санок снежная… *ГОРА*
6. Штурмует горку детвора
Под крики громкие… *УРА*
7. Как здорово, что не исчерпан наш ресурс,
На Новый год мы держим… *КУРС*

----------

Barthez 080887 (11.11.2018), kazuseva (23.12.2018), Елена33в (18.11.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), заенька (09.12.2016), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Витка

Спасибо друзьям - помогли (чем и делюсь), а то тут тишина, как оказалось... Жаль... Может, не в том разделе попросила?

*ШОКОЛАД (В. Косыгина)*

1. Он фигурный или в плитках,
    Он похож на злато в слитках.
    Каждый будет очень рад
    Съесть молочный...  ШОКОЛАД

2. Перепутал проводок
    Получи электро…   ШОК

3. День рождения через год, 
    Для друзей условный...   КОД

4. Судьба, да не повергнет в мрак, 
    Блестит на ноготочках...   ЛАК 

5.  Я скажу вам без прикола:
     Пей напиток кока-…   КОЛА 

6. Каждый встрече будет рад, 
    Дружба ваша - это...    КЛАД

7. Пожелаем от народа,
    Чтоб с козырями вся...   КОЛОДА

8. И ещё одна наводка,
    Пусть не знает мелей...  ЛОДКА 

9. В семейной жизни Вашей -…  ЛАД,
    А на закуску - ...     ШОКОЛАД
ЗАПАС:

1. Чтобы в дороге не скучать,
    Чтобы заняться чем-нибудь с народом
    Всегда на выручку придёт
    Игральных карт…   КОЛОДА

2. Судьба, да не повергнет в мрак, 
    Блестит на «бентли» вашем...   ЛАК

3. Напрягается народ 
    Вспоминаем сейфа...   КОД

_______________________________________________________

*ПОДАРКИ*
(Вызывается 2 команды по 7 чел. Раздаются буквы ПОДАРКИ, зачитываются загадки, и команды должны быстро составить слова)

1. Чтоб с годочками детишек
    Был бы полный огород,
    Нужно точно, без сомнений
    Вам скорей пополнить…    РОД!

2. Если всё в семье отлично,
    Это очень добрый знак!
    Чтобы не было, как в басне
    Там, где лебедь, щука,…    РАК!

3. Пожелаем в этой жизни
    Облететь весь целый мир
    Это будет чуть попозже, 
    А пока продолжим…    ПИР!

4. Дом пусть будет полной чашей,
    Гости ходят прям с утра!
    Будет чёрной, будет красной, 
    На столе вашем…    ИКРА!

5. Если вы пришли на свадьбу,
    То кричите - горько!
    А домой пришли под утро, 
    Ждёт вас дома…    ПОРКА!

6. Все слова вы угадали,
    Поднимайте чарки!
    Будут гости с наслажденьем,
    Вам дарить…    ПОДАРКИ!
________________________________________________________________________________


*ОРКЕСТР*
(Для участия требуются 2 команды по 7 человек в каждой и 2 набора букв». Каждый участник получает по одной букве. Конкурс заключается в том, что участники должны сначала догадаться о чём идет речь, то есть отгадать слово, а затем на скорость «построить» это слово из своих букв.)

1.	Большой музыкальный коллектив (оркестр); 
2.	Фруктовый напиток (сок); 
3.	Подземный житель (крот); 
4.	Показатель высоты человека (рост); 
5.	Шум ломающегося дерева (треск); 
6.	Показатель качества товара (сорт); 
7.	Туристический огонь на лесной поляне (костер); 
8.	Название рыбы (осетр); 
9.	Две перпендикулярно сложенные спички, образуют … (крест); 
10.	Прочная стальная веревка (трос); 
11.	Что выметают из избы (сор); 
12.	Многоголосый крик (ор); 
13.	Он находится на лице человека (рот); 
14.	Домашнее животное (кот) и т.д.

----------

Barthez 080887 (11.11.2018), nickolka-parovoz (20.09.2018), Екатерина Александрова (11.02.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Милушка (25.07.2016), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Анюта Солнце

И я делала мое авторское для свадьбы...
Вызывается команда невесты девушки и команда жениха – юноши (с ними во главе) – по 7 человек… 1. задание из букв слова НЕВЕСТА составить слова-отгадки… 
-И жизнь красотами полна,. Когда в душе у нас…(ВЕСНА)
-Боится глянуть на стрелку, когда плотно поест, что там ее пугает – конечно, это… (ВЕС)
-Во дворе приятно чай пить, в том и интерес, когда от солнца прячет надежный вас…(НАВЕС)
-Когда парень признался, ждет с трепетом ответ… Боится от девчонки услышать слово…(НЕТ)
-Когда от счастья в сердце мало места, из ЗАГСа то идет жених, а рядом с ним… (НЕВЕСТА)

----------

Businka 2 (10.06.2020), Елена33в (18.11.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## optimistka17

Нашла у себя в загашнике.

Для двух команд С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ - составить разные слова, а потом из букв одинаковые

Каникулам вся рада детвора,
Когда приходит летняя …(пора)

Конечно же замёрзнет от мороза
На улице оставленная … (Роза)

Нас удивляет сил и чувств напор,
И восхищает игровой … (задор)

Те правила диктует не природа,
А одевает нас красиво… (Мода)

Пускай минует участь сексуального склероза
И радует как в йоге вас любая…. (поза)

Пленять сердца одним ударом-
Таким прекрасным обладаешь (даром).

Засел стишок, он в мыслях как заноза!
Пусть лучше увлечёт тебя классическая …(проза)

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Алисочка

*КРОЛИК* _(не мое, вроде с форума)_

Комочек пуха, длинное ухо, 
Прыгает ловко, любит морковку (КРОЛИК)

Вот нерадивый ученик,
Его заполучил в дневник (КОЛ)

В народе говорят: «С паршивой овцы хоть шерсти …» (КЛОК)

У арбуза есть и хлеба тоже, 
Дайте правильный ответ что же? (КОРКИ) 

Врач, он лечит ушки, носик,
Как его зовут, вас спросим? (ЛОР) 

Лишь «телик» включишь, на тебе! 
Очередной рекламный… (РОЛИК)

Кто готовит всё по-флотски,
Макароны, борщ, и клёцки (КОК)

Ромео и Джульетта приедут на гастроли .
Любимы для актёров эти (РОЛИ)

Из платочка наша мама сделала себе бандану, 
Мама белит потолок, слушая тяжёлый…(РОК)

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Витка

Дополнение  от подруги -перестраивалка из  "Корпорация" - она сама придумала. 
*КОРПОРАЦИЯ*

1.	Мобильный приемопередатчик, предназначенный для оперативной связи (РАЦИЯ)
2.	По мнению верующих, через этого человека говорит Бог (ПРОРОК)
3.	Одежда дерева (КОРА)
4.	Праздничное обильное застолье широкого масштаба (ПИР)
5.	Так светит и солнце, и новогодняя елка (ЯРКО)
6.	То, что прикрывает лысину (ПАРИК)
7.	Место обитания клоунов и дрессированных животных (ЦИРК)
8.	Этот знак зодиака никогда не свистит, тем более на горе (РАК)
9.	Любой знаток музыки скажет Вам, что он и на самом деле может быть ТЯЖЕЛЫМ (РОК)
10.	Ограниченное количество еды в тарелке (ПОРЦИЯ)
11.	У хлеба она бывает черствой (КОРКА)
12.	Отведенный для определенного дела промежуток времени (ПОРА) 
13.	В диснеевском мультфильме она принадлежит монстрам (КОРПОРАЦИЯ)
14.	Перед тем, как попрощаться скажем друг другу не Досвидания, а (ПОКА)

*С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!*




> С юбилеем! (автор В. Косыгина)


На чудесном юбилее,
Именинник всех… МИЛЕЕ

От земли и до небес
Растет из поздравлений… ЛЕС

По рюмке- другой сегодня пригубим,
И все за того, кого сильно… ЛЮБИМ 

Главное, чтобы к ребру не пролез
Непредсказуемый пакостник… БЕС

А на закуску с собой принесли,
Рябчиков, ананас, полезные… МЮСЛИ

Каждый из нас у доски с ним краснел
В школьные годы писал белый… МЕЛ

После рюмки - любой твой каприз,
Даже «Цыганочку» спляшем на… БИС

И вновь для тебя слов не жалея,
Крикнем все вместе (И.О.) С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!

----------

fadeevv43 (11.10.2017), lencom2007 (13.10.2016), nickolka-parovoz (20.09.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), заенька (09.12.2016), Свято с Наталкою (24.10.2016), Семицвет (21.01.2016), татьянка1 (08.10.2016)

----------


## pavluk

Не помню, откуда эта перестраивалка, но кладу в общую тему.

Праздник юбиляру принес
Сюрпризов, подарков целый??? *(воз)*

В День Рожденья. все вверх дном,
Суетой наполнен??? (*дом)*

Юбиляра поздравляем,
Счастья, радости желаем-
Со стихами в умной позе
И еще умеем в ??? *(в прозе)*

И в жару и в мороз,
Принесем букетик ? *(роз)*

Вот лезгинкой аксакал
праздничный взрывает ? *(зал)*

А вот кто-то заскучал,
Он с утра, наверно ??? *(вял)*


Вкусно, аппетитно пьем,
Экзотический мы ??? *(ром)*

И не нужно нам наград -
Лишь бы юбиляр был ??? *(рад)
*
От волненья обомлел,
Бледным стал, как будто??? *(мел)*

Ну а завтра повторим,
На троих сообразим.
Голова болит с утра
Похмелиться всем ??? (*пора)*

Восхваляет здесь народ 
Юбиляра славный ??? *(род)*

Ох, как пел сегодня хор,
Завтра всех вас примет ??? *(лор)*

Много всего юбиляру желаем,
Ну и торжественно??? *( поздравляем)*

----------

digi-digi (27.04.2018), natascha-sam (22.02.2016), nickolka-parovoz (20.09.2018), Александра 20 (21.09.2018), дюймовка (30.08.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017), татьянка1 (08.10.2016)

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Вот несколько перестраивалок,которые составляла сама...

*КОРПОРАТИВ*.

1. Единица площади..-* АР*
2. Глубокая канава…*РОВ*
3. Яйца самок рыб…*ИКРА*
4. Алкогольный напиток…*ПИВО*
5. Продукт труда для продажи… *ТОВАР*
6. Временное пользование чем-либо за деньги…*ПРОКАТ*
7. Боковой рукав реки…*ПРОТОКА*
8. Крупный торговец…*ОПТОВИК*
9. Привлечение внимания с помощью колдовства…*ПРИВОРОТ*
10. Отдых сотрудников за счет организации…*КОРПОРАТИВ*


*СНЕГОВИК.*
1. Музыкальная нота…*СИ*
2. Орган обоняния.. *НОС*
3. Единица наследственности…* ГЕН*
4. Атмосферные осадки… *СНЕГ*
5. Боковая часть черепа…*ВИСОК*
6. Связка веток,прутьев с листьями… *ВЕНИК*
7. Незасеянные полоски пашни… *ОСЕВКИ*
8. Камень для высекания огня… *ОГНЕВИК*
9. Зимняя фигура из снега… *СНЕГОВИК*

*УЧИТЕЛЬ.*
(2 команды с буквами в руках, отгадывают слова, затем составляют их)
1. Марка самолета –* ил.*
2. Новогоднее дерево – *ель.*
3. Прохудилась крыша и образовалась эта щель– *течь.*
4. Они хмуро ходят на границе – *тучи.*
5. Вещи, негодные к употреблению - *утиль*
6.Лицо, которое чему-нибудь обучает – *учитель.*

----------

nickolka-parovoz (20.09.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## optimistka17

Может кому-то пригодится эта Перестраивалка?
Красота

О воинских понятиях мы знаем что-то
Любуемся, когда на плац выходит …РОТА

Кто пилотаж проявит без прикрас
О летчике таком мы скажем…АС

Дюймовочка –трудяга. Дел невпроворот
На ней женится в сказке собирался…КРОТ


Для буксировки надо что,- простой вопрос
Запасливый водитель вынимает …ТРОС

Мурлычет сладко и заглядывает в рот
В семье любимчик, наш пушистый…КОТ

Цыганка нагадает нам 8 Марта
Все то, что ей подскажет ..КАРТА

Любитель пива скажет,это так
Прекрасная закуска к пиву,-..РАК

Да, перестанет плакать маленькая плакса,
Когда щенок к ней подойдет Порода,-..ТАКСА

Гармония и счатье,- общая мечта
Но мир спасет, конечно,…КРАСОТА!

----------

figaristka (03.03.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

И я добавляю в копилочку.

_ПОДАРКИ_

Ах, юбилей гостей улыбки ярки
И юбиляру дарят все ….(подарки)


Висит  красивый сундучок,
Его не тронешь – он молчок.
Но стоит ручку повертеть,
Он будет говорить, и петь (радио)

Он бывает Городской, Культуры и отдыха,
развлечений,  а в кино и Юрского периода (парк)

Из платочка наша мама сделала себе бандану
Мама белит потолок, слушая тяжёлый…(рок)

Эта пища – разная: Черная и красная? (икра) 

На фотоплёнке их бывает 36 (кадр)

Волосы которые можно надеть на голову ( парик)

Ползет наоборот, задом наперёд,
Все под водой хватает клешней (рак)

_Перестраивалка на имя "Алексей"_

1.Город этот не простой, он дремучий и густой.
(Лес)
2.Как иначе можно назвать чемодан (Кейс)
3.Он бывает и для пола, и для волос, и для ногтей (Лак)

4.Огородник тот
с длинным носом живет.
Где носом качнет,
там вода потечет.( Лейка)

5.Любой шнур (нить), предназначенный для ловли рыбы.
Служит основой для рыболовных снастей,(леска)
6. Помните фильм «17 мгновений весны»?  Кто посылал шифровки Штирлицу-Юстасу из центра (Алекс)
7.Я – молодец,
Я так хорош,
Лучше меня ты не найдешь!
Так сдружу я деревяшки:
Планки, рейки, колобашки,
Что водой не разольешь!
(Клей)
Он бывает столярный,  канцелярский (клей)
8.знаменитый японский крепкий алкогольный напиток на основе риса.( саке)

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКА "С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!"


  (автор В. Косыгина)

----------


## Lorry

> Девочки, у меня есть красивая гирлянда с буквами "С Новым годом!" Подскажите, как можно провести такую игру в Новы год?



Играет там малыш с котом,
Он – ваша крепость, это… ДОМ

Там нужно подружиться с ним,
Живущим в доме… ДОМОВЫМ

В спальне пусть не ходит он,
Не тревожит чуткий.... СОН

И чтобы грусти не нашелся повод,
Пусть не жужжит над вами… ОВОД

А то приедет дед Мороз,
И отморозит грустным…. НОС

Еще не сомневайтесь в том, 
Что дарит сказку добрый… ГНОМ

Теперь дружному народу,
Пожелаем…. «С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ"

(автор В. Косыгина)

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Ирина Дударева (21.11.2018), Маковка (27.12.2015), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## optimistka17

А к перестраивалке *С новым годом* было бы неплохо добавить



> (автор В. Косыгина)

----------


## annuschka

А может ли кто придумать пересраивалку на слово "ЛЕНОЧКА"?
Слова: ночка, кочан, челка, клен, лечо, ока, лена, нло, чан, кола,...

----------


## optimistka17

> А может ли кто придумать пересраивалку на слово "ЛЕНОЧКА"?
> Слова: ночка, кочан, челка, клен, лечо, ока, лена, нло, чан, кола,...


Аня, после всех твоих трудов в теме Документы пройти мимо твоей просьбы -это черная неблагодарность
 Посмотри , что у меня получилось

*ЛЕНОЧКА*

Какие старые и добрые слова
Ах ,от любви кружится голова
Дитя любви  Конечно.. дочка
Шальная предстоит влюбленным  НОЧКА


Мы вечерами просто отдыхаем
Порою в парках городских гуляем
Как хорошо, когда идем вдвоем.
Над головой листвою шелестит нам..КЛЕН

Мы соки признаем и   уважаем
Их летом очень много поглощаем
И говорим друг другу,-будь здорова.
В бокале не вино, а ..КОЛА

В огороде нет, не пусто
Зеленеет там капуста
Её стержень- без изъян
Твердый, беленький.. КОЧАН

Разве вы еще не знали
Тарелки в небе ведь летали
Нас с ума давно свело.
Появленье ..НЛО

Парикмахер расстарался
Сам давно не удивлялся
Для модели мало толка
Коль глаза закроет… ЧЕЛКА

Озер и рек в России много
Известна к ним давно дорога
Прекрасней нет , чем та река.
Что называется…ОКА

На востоке – вкусный плов
Съешь его и будь здоров
Приготовлен без изъян
Опустеет быстро..ЧАН

Болгарский перец так хорошо
 Приятен, внешне так пригож
В разгаре лета я отмечу
Нет ничего вкуснее ЛЕЧО

Есть у меня подруг немало
 Пора признаться уж настала,
 Что есть особенная девочка
Её зовут, конечно.. ЛЕНОЧКА

----------

fadeevv43 (02.07.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (29.08.2019), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## annuschka

Люда, это просто фантастика!!! За такое короткое время так складно и ладно срифмовать эти строки, ты - воистину мастер слова! Низкий поклон тебе от меня и прекрасных предстоящих праздников!

----------

optimistka17 (20.07.2020)

----------


## optimistka17

> А может ли кто придумать пересраивалку на слово "ЛЕНОЧКА"?
> Слова: ночка, кочан, челка, клен, лечо, ока, лена, нло, чан, кола,...


А ведь можно еще добавить

Бывают от налоговой проблемы
 Они ведут себя , ну словно полисмены.
И как старательно бухгалтер не скрывал.
 Но обнаружат сразу черный*...НАЛ*

О маникюре дамы помнят точно
В порядок пальчики приводят срочно
Для них ведь это вовсе не пустяк,
 Чтобы сиял красивый и эффектный..* ЛАК*

Постель из легкой и  достойной ткани
Приятна и мужчине и прекрасной даме.
И каждый в эту ткань влюблен
 Кто ощутил однажды, как приятен..*ЛЕН* :Grin:

----------

fadeevv43 (02.07.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Может кому пригодятся такие мои перестраивалки...

*СНЕГОВИК.*
1. Музыкальная нота…СИ
2. Орган обоняния.. НОС
3. Единица наследственности… ГЕН
4. Атмосферные осадки… СНЕГ
5. Боковая часть черепа…ВИСОК
6. Связка веток, прутьев с листьями… ВЕНИК
7. Незасеянные полоски пашни… ОСЕВКИ
8. Камень для высечения огня… ОГНЕВИК
9. Зимняя фигура из снега… СНЕГОВИК

*УЧИТЕЛЬ.*

1. Марка самолета – ил.
2. Новогоднее дерево – ель.
3. Прохудилась крыша и образовалась эта щель– течь.
4. Они хмуро ходят на границе – тучи.
5. Вещи, негодные к употреблению - утиль
6.Лицо, которое чему-нибудь обучает – учитель.

*КРЕСТИНЫ.*

1. Музыкальная нота...СИ.
2. Забор из вертикальных бревен... ТЫН
3. Обращение в суд...ИСК
4. Знак препинания...ТИРЕ
5. Возможность опасности,неудачи...РИСК
6. Резкий звук,шум...ТРЕСК
7. Мешочек для табака...КИСЕТ
8. Лепешка из творога,муки и яиц...СЫРНИК
9. Церковный обряд крещения...КРЕСТИНЫ

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Девочки у вас очень классные перестраивалки, ни разу не пробывала их проводить  я с вопросиком а на юбилее тоже 2 команды делаете или одна команда?   И со словом свадьба перестраивалка там 2 буквы А а слова перестривалки  с одной буквой А кто проводил команды  как спраляються с двумя буквами А. Объясните пожайлуста

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо,хорошая тема!Нужно сюда все перестраивалки сложить


Тань, намёк поняла! :Derisive:  :Yes4: 

Перестраивалка из слова "футболист"
 ( свадебная)

Этот вариант  по просьбе Татьяны55, как мне помнится, в Доске «Прошу,помогите» сочиняли всем форумом:

 Любовь два сердца в этот день и в этот год 
 Соединила крепче, чем крепежный *болт.*

 По океану жизни к счастью приведет
 Вас ,дорогие, ваш семейный корабль-*бот* .

 ЖЕних-умен,красив,брутален,
обаятелен,высок-силен-плечист,-
 Эпитетов всех просто не вмещает этот *лист*

 Вы сделали по жизни верный ход,
 Крепка семья, как весь российский *флот*!

 Как часто методом ошибок, проб-
 мы развиваем ум, но в шишках *лоб*!

 К победе –сквозь соперника защиту, 
 Ведь чемпион-прекрасный *титул*.

 Кричалки ,дудки,топот ,свист-
 С трибуны слышит *футболист.*


А это мой _авторский_ *вариант*  с расшифровкой и рифмовкой слов, предложенных Татьяной:

1.Если бы ещё дополнительная буква "л"-штрафной бросок в хоккее с шайбой. Буллиты бывают игровыми и послематчевыми..(БУЛИТ)
Так трудно слово отгадать, лишь хоккеист рулит-
Штрафной бросок (но Л-две!!! Взять!!!)-получится *БУЛЛИТ*!

 2.Распространенный архитектурный элемент вертикальной формы. Бывают деревянные, каменные, металлические.(СТОЛБ)
Его чтоб в землю вбить, не надо толп –
Коль ты мужик, то справишься, ведь это - *СТОЛБ*!

 3.Реплика, которую отпускает дама, которой не понравился вкус предложенного ей напитка (ФУ)
Тому не нравится какао, кто любит кофе поутру…
И варишь ты его напрасно.  Ведь всё равно муж скажет: «*ФУ*!»

4.Взрывчатое вещество(то же, что тротил)- (ТОЛ)
Не зря ж вы химию учил?
Ведь я вам не поставлю  кол,
Подумай - то же, что тротил…
Ну, догадался? Это ж – *ТОЛ*!

 5.Горная порода, образовавшаяся из вулканического пепла, прекрасный строительный материал (ТУФ)
Представь клокочущий вулкан!
Теперь - вулкан уже потух!
Из пепла сделан матерьял
И коротко так назван – *ТУФ*.

 6.Единица измерения расстояния, равной длине ступни короля (ФУТ)
Минуточку внимания!
Вопрос про расстояние!
Длина ступни  у короля
Здесь зашифрована, друзья!
Расшифровать - нелёгкий труд!
И эта единица – *ФУТ*!

 7.Прибор для измерения глубины воды (ЛОТ)
А есть ли в зале моряки?
Отгадку знает славный флот!
Мои вопросы нелегки!
Что глубину измерит?  *ЛОТ* !

Автор-_Татьяна Жегунова_

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (23.06.2018), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> А к перестраивалке С новым годом было бы неплохо добавить (автор В. Косыгина)


Люда, спасибо за дополнение! Дейстительно и перестраивалка "С новым годом"  моя вещь...  Но почему-то многие форумчане, используя авторские вещи, упорно фамилии авторов забывают, превращая вещи в народные...   :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## Галкатк

До кучи переношу из юбилеев свою перестраивалку 


    Перестраивалка на "Александр"-не совсем универсально,но может пригодится кому?



    В Ольховатке ,с нетерпеньем
    Ждут родные бизнесмена.
    Он с огромным увлеченьем
    Им накосит много сена

    Пашет словно вол на пашне,
    Манны он не ждет с небес.
    Тянет гору дел бесстрашно
    И проектов новых лес

    В гневе босс народ пугает,
    На него глядим с опаской.
    Но прошел тайфун и знаем:
    Он –сам доброта и ласка!

    Краше всяческих пейзажей
    Ему-новый котлован
    Также дом многоэтажный
    И немецкий Либхер кран!

    Прибыль станет обалденна
    А известность-широка
    А удачи непременно-
    Полноводная река

    Именинник наш с харизмой
    Как брутален весь фасад
    К тому ж полон оптимизма
    И цветет как в мае сад !

    Все по силам ,по плечу
    Хоть на Марс,надев скафандр!
    Поздравлять его хочу-
    С днем рожденья,Александр!

----------

lencom2007 (06.09.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Оля-ля 68

К предстоящему празднику...

*МАСЛЕНИЦА.
*
1. Третья муз.нота...МИ
2. Множество деревьев...ЛЕС
3. Стоимость товара...ЦЕНА
4. Когда она есть,ума не надо...СИЛА
5. Пресноводная рыба...НАЛИМ
6. Вахта,дежурство...СМЕНА
7. Пластинчатая горная порода...СЛАНЕЦ
8. Срубленное дерево для постройки...ЛЕСИНА
9. Вечнозеленое южное ддерево...МАСЛИНА
10.Праздник проводов зимы...МАСЛЕНИЦА

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Sveto4ка

он есть почти на каждом растеннии   ЛИСТ
что демонстрируют мужчины, поднимая 1 а то и 2 девушек на руки  СИЛА
Злая бабаушка из детских сказок   ЯГА
женское имя   ГАЛЯ
Дошкольное учреждение  ЯСЛИ
Группа животных одного вида, держащихся вместе   СТАЯ

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## pri4ina

> Девочки у вас очень классные перестраивалки, ни разу не пробывала их проводить  я с вопросиком а на юбилее тоже 2 команды делаете или одна команда?   И со словом свадьба перестраивалка там 2 буквы А а слова перестривалки  с одной буквой А кто проводил команды  как спраляються с двумя буквами А. Объясните пожайлуста


 Проводила переставлялку из слова РАДУГА (брала на форуме, еще раз - спасибо!), была одна команда, буквы А попались двум мужчинам, один из них постоянно не успевал, второй с буквой А его все время опережал, так он взял и обиделся - ушел за стол на свое место... И вроде бы взрослые люди... Я урок получила - решила больше две одинаковые буквы не использовать...

----------


## elena5555

*pri4ina*, Наталья! Вы знаете это наверое от людей зависит, раз он развернулся и ушел, то что то в нем  не так , а не в колличестве одинаковых букв.  мне наверное везет, люди так весело к этому относятся, что встают просто по две буквы рядом и все довольны и смех, я только коментирую и все.

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

*ПРАЗДНИК*
– Имя, за которым скрываемся на форумах. (*Ник* )
– Богиня Победы (*Ника* )
– он может быть материальным и Божественным (*Дар*)
– Идёт из бани или из  чайника  (*Пар*)
– это заключают на интерес или на деньги (*Пари*)
– в этом городе падает башня (*Пиза*)
–  на нём  сидят голуби или пьют шампанское гусары (*Карниз*)
– Хотел полететь к Солнцу (*Икар*)
–  красная, чёрная, заморская (*Икра*)
– свистит на горе (*Рак*)
– Противоположность раю  (*Ад*)
– искусственные  волосы (*Парик*)
-  из этого материала шьют пальто (*Драп*)
-  маленькие алкогольные порции (*Дринк* )

( авторство моё :)))

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Елена Родина

Набираем 2 команды " Умные " и "Красивые" ( м. и д.).
Даём карточки с буквами *В Е С Н А. 
*кто быстрей ответит на вопрос, составив слово. 
Карточками не меняться , меняемся местами. 
Вопросы:
 столица Австрии ( Вена),
 река во Франции ( Сена),
река в Санкт- Петербурге (Нева), 
Время года(весна), 
церковный чин(сан),
озеро в Армении(Севан),
мужское имя(Сева),
крыша торговой палатки( навес),
по неё течёт кровь (вена), 
весенне - полевые работы( сев).

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Провела  перестраивалку первый  раз в жизни, и попалась  на  том, что  буква "А", самая   популярная, досталась  ребёнку. Он, конечно  плохо ориентировался и команда  продула. Ничего  криминального, все  хохотали, но  я  для  себя  отметила,  что  лучше  детям  давать  более  редкие  согласные.

----------


## Я&нина

> *pri4ina*, Наталья! Вы знаете это наверое от людей зависит, раз он развернулся и ушел, то что то в нем  не так , а не в колличестве одинаковых букв.  мне наверное везет, люди так весело к этому относятся, что встают просто по две буквы рядом и все довольны и смех, я только коментирую и все.


да-да, все от человека зависит
Я буквально 7марта проводила перестраивалку красота, все прошло отлично и весело, а буквы а, кто успел называется))))))[IMG]http://*********su/1509431m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Хорошая

Возможно кому пригодится
ДЕНЬ СТРОИТЕЛЯ
1.Сколько солнца, сколько света, сколько зелени кругом! Что же это? Это ЛЕТО
2.Почему-то, как назло, часто тянет сельских в город, городских - назад в СЕЛО
3.Нолик - круглый, как Земля. Арифметика проста: все считают от НОЛЯ.
4.И вспомнилось мне не  жаль, когда для вас играл РОЯЛЬ
5.Представляете, весь день  липнет лень ко мне, как ТЕНЬ
6.Громко в дверь раздался стук, ну а я ни с места: мне никак не вынуть рук из густого ТЕСТО. 
7.Мой подарок очень прост, так и просится он в рот – это вкусный сладкий ТОРТ
8.Живёт в белорусском полесье кудесница леса ОЛЕСЯ
9.Поднялся выше снежных гор, взмахнул крылом гордый ОРЕЛ
10.Людей чтоб всех объединить, незримо плетется судеб НИТЬ
11.Человек родной на свете, есть отец жены зовется ТЕСТЬ

12.Ростут на нашей планете продолжения рода ДЕТИ

13.На дерево утром я быстро залез, перед собой увидел березовый ЛЕС.

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Я&нина

> *ПРАЗДНИК*
> – Имя, за которым скрываемся на форумах. (*Ник* )
> – Богиня Победы (*Ника* )
> – он может быть материальным и Божественным (*Дар*)
> – Идёт из бани или из  чайника  (*Пар*)
> – это заключают на интерес или на деньги (*Пари*)
> – в этом городе падает башня (*Пиза*)
> –  на нём  сидят голуби или пьют шампанское гусары (*Карниз*)
> – Хотел полететь к Солнцу (*Икар*)
> ...


 здорово, только ад бы убрала, ну и оконцовочка 
А собрались мы все на ПРАЗДНИК

----------


## Я&нина

я почему-то всегда считала, что последний перестрой в слове долно быть слово из которого и составляем, так вроде логичнее..)

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> здорово, только ад бы убрала, ну и оконцовочка 
> А собрались мы все на ПРАЗДНИК


Ну, АД  можно  и  убрать, как  я  убрала  ЗАД  :Blush2:  :Grin: 

А  само  слово ПРАЗДНИК  мы  составляем  в начале, но  можно  и  закольцевать  и  ещё  раз  в   конце  составить. Спасибо  за  идею  :Ok:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Составила перестраивалку ЦВЕТНИК, когда готовилась к цветочному мероприятию...

Из книги помним мы волшебный семицветик.
Название его конечно…  ЦВЕТИК

Вдыхая цветов аромат - не думая больше о снеге,
и растворяясь в мечтах – мы прикрываем… ВЕКИ

Солнышком пригреты цветы в саду весеннем,
Отбрасывают в сторону свои серые… ТЕНИ

Живых цветов в саду прекрасней нет.
Разнообразный их чарует… ЦВЕТ

Бесценней вниманья, конечно же, нет,
Чем цветы, пусть стоят ни один и… ЦЕНТ

Очень нежный, чувственный шлют цветы привет,
Ведь отнюдь не долог, их аромата… ВЕК

В саду из роз, тюльпанов и гвоздик
Посажен превосходнейший … ЦВЕТНИК

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017), Оксана я (20.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (06.09.2016)

----------


## annuschka

> ПРАЗДНИК


как дополнение:
- Анна Герман поет  "Цветут сады в душе у нас еще один лишь только..." (*Раз*)
- Каждый артист мечтает попасть в ... (*Кадр*)
- Знаменитый французский футболист (*Зидан*)
- любящим мужчинам приходится выполнять каждый женский... (*Каприз*)
- распространенная корейская фамилия (*Пак*)
- из окна отеля открывается прекрасный.... (*Вид*)
- если что то произошло, люди обязательно спрашивают: "Чья в этом ....?" (*Вина*)

----------


## optimistka17

> - Знаменитый французский футболист (*Зидан*)
>  - распространенная корейская фамилия (*Пак*)


 Это я одна не знаю таких "элементарных" :Grin:  вещей?

----------


## annuschka

> Это я одна не знаю таких "элементарных" вещей?


 :Ok: Люда, ты наверное не любишь футбол и не дружишь с корейцами?! :Grin:

----------

optimistka17 (20.07.2020)

----------


## maxilla2012

*ШАМПАНСКОЕ*
 Я тоже хочу внести свою лепту. Игра почти авторская, кроме  двух последних четверостиший, они взяты откуда-то с инета, автора не знаю. А автор всего остального -  моя подруга Кулицкая Маргарита.


Он  живёт  в  племенах,
Понимает  в  письменах,
С  духами  он  говорит,
В  бубен  по  ночам  стучит.
ШАМАН

Красна  девица  плетёт,
Ну, а смерть  в  руке  несёт.
КОСА

Он  -  единственный, последний,
Рядом  ходит с ним успех,
Тем не менее, коллеги,
Он  всегда есть и у всех.
ШАНС

В  Польше он в большом  почёте,
Ну, а кто не угадал –
В поговорке вы найдёте:
Или он, или пропал.
ПАН


Есть течение такое,
Не речное, а людское,
Волосы, как гребешок,
Для бабулек – это шок.
ПАНК

Или «Добрый» он, друзья,
Иль бывает просто «Я».
СОК

Если  холодно, морозно,
Про неё нам не забыть.
Ну, а также не по Сеньке
Она тоже может быть.
ШАПКА

На дне, где тихо и темно,
Лежит усатое бревно.
СОМ

Задачу ты решишь свободно –
Я – небольшая часть лица,
Но если ты прочтёшь меня с конца,
Во мне увидеть можно, что угодно.
НОС – СОН

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

слово СПОРТ

Порт-куда возвращаются корабли?
Пост- где проверяют документы гаишники и таможенники?
Сор-чего нельзя выносить из избы?
Трос-Металлический канат, который используют для буксировки.
Пот- что появляется на теле человека во время жары?
Сорт-показатель качества товаров
Рост-Что изменяется в зависимомти от возраста ребенка
Орт -Телеканал первый на первом
Топ-легкая женская одежда.
Торс-каждый атлет эти гордится
Стоп-запрещающий знак
Спорт-Занятие,помогающее сохранить здоровье

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Lillchen

Девочки такие здоровские переставлялки, никогда сама такого не проводила и вот через неделю юбилей 50 лет, хочу попробовать  со словом юбилей. Одно только не знаю как к этой игре подвести? Намекните, а? И ещё это под музыку проходит или нет? Буду очень признательна.

----------


## uljbka

под музыку Абвгдейки,здесь и слов подводок не надо "вспомним детство золотое,абвгедеика это слово и игра",так и поется там

----------


## Галкатк

Вот написала перестраивалку "*С днем рождения*!-требуется задействовать много гостей. :Smile3: 

С любовью, восхищением безбрежным
Тебя мы обнимаем и целуем *нежно*!

Здесь льются поздравленья в унисон-
Все это наяву,а не прекрасный *сон*!

Тебе удачи и здоровья- круглый год,
И всем родным-пусть крепким будет *род*!

Любой решаешь жизненный вопрос
Поэтому авторитет с годами рос и *рос*!

Сегодняшним воспользовавшись торжеством,
Желаем чтобы полной чашей был твой *дом!*

Сегодня прославляем то мгновение,
В которое произошло твое *рождение*!

Ты вызываешь уваженье с восхищением-
такое торжествует у народа  *мнение!*

Сегодня самый лучший день варенья-
И в этом у гостей ни капельки *сомнения*!

Сегодня все тебе-цветы и поздравления!
И радостно кричим мы *С Днем  РОЖдения*!

----------

Vaskova (02.11.2018), Александра 20 (21.09.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## цветок

Помогите,пожалуйста,составить перестраивалку на имя " Елизавета".
Буду благодарна всем,кто откликнется.

----------


## Катюньчик

> Помогите,пожалуйста,составить перестраивалку на имя " Елизавета".


Попробуй на этом сайте подобрать слова  http://4maf.ru/anagram.php  Есть девочки, которые  отлично  рифмуют.

----------


## uljbka

> прошу! В исполнении Детского хора центрального радио и телевидения, т.е "то, что Доктор прописал!"



Ну Танюш,ты все всем на блюдечке преподносишь,я не стала ставить саму заставку думаю в инете наидут если захотят.,у меня есть.Но спасибо,что помогаешь всем.

----------


## Галкатк

> Помогите,пожалуйста,составить перестраивалку на имя " Елизавета".


завал
какие слова -то нужны?завет залив литва ваза вата виза  лава вал зал ива лаз таз

----------


## Ольгия

> виза


Скажу честно, без прикрас,
(я ведь вовсе не подлиза),
Что всегда везде у нас
Не нужна на дружбу.....виза.

----------


## Галкатк

Работа не страшна,не страшен и аврал-
Взмахнешь рукой-исчез любой завал!

А мягких женских качеств-целое созвездие,
Но хама ты отбреешь,словно бритвы лезвие!

Для поздравлений наших час настал
Огнями,музыкой,гостями полон зал!

Любви,здоровья,много счастья,света
Тебе желаем мы , Елизавета!

----------


## Ольгия

*Галкатк*,  Галочка, ты, как всегда, молодец! Вот еще от меня, но тут, как говорится, наше дело предложить - ваше дело отказаться.
Надарили нам цветов!
Мы не будем ждать приказа,
Чтоб цветы в букет собрать,
Нам потребуется....ваза.

----------


## Галкатк

Вот еще один вариант "Подарки"

 Всегда ты радостью раскрасишь мир
И ужин повседневный превратишь в прекрасный пир!

Твой труд достоин всяческих наград 
Тебя сегодня  славить каждый рад!  

Прекрасной оставайся -ночью ,днем,-с утра!
И чтоб всегда на булку с маслом падала икра!

Ты в жизни –королева, хотя  твоя работа не театр
С улыбкой радости пусть будет каждый в жизни кадр!

Всегда Судьбы умеешь ты держать удар!
Пленять собой- такой имеешь дар!

Всегда  одета классно - вся по моде!
У каждого есть для тебя в запасе восхищенья ода!

В тебе энергии так много и такой задор!
Невзгоды будто шпагой разгоняешь,,словно пикадор!

В твой день рожденья у гостей улыбки ярки!
Спешат поздравить и вручить *подарки!*

----------

Irenka-da (09.08.2018)

----------


## optimistka17

Мое последнее, сегодня написанное

Перестроение *«Каникулы»* 
от Людмилы Оптимистки

У птиц порядок есть один
В небе виден четкий…
 Клин

Хищный зверь, зловещий рык
Вонзает в жертву острый …
Клык

Среди звезд она одна
Ночью круглая…
 Луна

Встрепенулись, услышав крик
То на болотах кричал…
Кулик

Да, боксер в бою мастак
В перчатках спрятал он…
Кулак

Сделать ярче ногти как? 
Выбрать самый яркий…
Лак

К интернету кто привык, 
Между делом ставит…
 Клик

Бухгалтер четко нам сказал
Для расчета важен…
 Нал

Лучший фильм мне подскажи-ка.
Номинирует их…. 
Ника

Где живет наш крокодил?
  Река Африки есть…
Нил 

Любой художник уж тем велик,
Что вдохновенно творит он…
Лик  

 Собираем сумки , пакуем баулы
 Отправимся  на отдых в далекие 
Аулы

Лето, лагерь и новые титулы.
Дарят  радость детям …
Каникулы

----------


## Зажигай-ка

Вопросы для конкурса с табличками «ВЫПУСКНОЙ»

1.	борщ, солянка, рассольник. Это – супы.
2.	у ракеты есть такая кнопка – пуск.
3.	в нашем «Космосе» это показывают – кино.
4.	из этого сделана свеча – воск.
5.	у капитана Врангеля есть пышные – усы.
6.	весной мы любим собирать березовый – сок.
7.	так называется операция. «Операция «Ы» и другие приключения Шурика»
8.	этого очень много в церквях (образа) – иконы.
9.	у кошки с котятами из коробки доносится этот звук – писк.
10.	учитель иногда говорит: «выйди из класса – вон»
11.	это не гольфы, это короче – носки.
12.	маленькие опасные насекомые, не пчелы– осы.
13.	с этим напитком ходят в баню – пиво.
14.	ночью у всех крепкий – сон.
15.	перед загсом всегда проводят этот обряд для жениха – выкуп.
16.	когда мальчишки дерутся. То это достается им обоим по мягкому месту – пинок.
17.	сегодня у нас праздник – выпускной.

----------


## Снорк

> да-да, все от человека зависит
> Я буквально 7марта проводила перестраивалку красота, все прошло отлично и весело, а буквы а, кто успел называется))))))[IMG]http://*********su/1509431m.jpg[/IMG]


а я проводила со словом Дракон в канун и весь год!! На урра проходит всегда особенно на чинных корпоративах, когда люди не особенно будут шевелиться.......спасибо! Кто придумал!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Я делала перестроения на выпускном. Вот , что у  меня получилось.


главное, быть внимательными, чтоб *не получилось* вот так(фото из Инета))) :Grin:

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Ничего себе, перестраивалочка :Vah:

----------


## sv-nn5

> Ничего себе, перестраивалочка


 :Ok:  :Read: интересное литературное слово :Yahoo:

----------


## цветок

Обращаюсь ко всем умелицам-рифмовщикам!
Помогите,пожалуйста,зарифмовать слова для игры перестраивалки,
чтобы в конечном итоге построить имя Владимир.
Слова на выбор, все не обязательно
Мир, лавр, лир, рим, вал, лад, дар, рад, мил, вид

Или
Вальдемар

Медаль, мель,медь, драма, дверь, дама,лавр,даль,мера,вал

----------


## Таняша

Спасибо за тему. Вот ,что использую я (спасибо автору)
Работа
1. Цыгане вместе! (табор)
2. Овцы вместе (отара)
3. На плече у нищего (торба)
4. Ближайший родственник мужской "национальности" (брат)
5. Кисломолочный продукт (обрат)
6. Есть у корабля и у пиджака (борт)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> (фото из Инета)





> Ничего себе, перестраивалочка





> интересное литературное слово


Если взять лупу  :Blink: и рассмотреть всё внимательно...там где дама стоит  :Jopa:  спиной,есть ешё одна дама(там видно в низу женские ноги,но дама низкого роста,а сразу же за буквой "У" видна буква "Д"!!!Отдаю должное наблюдательности фотографирующего :Derisive: Значит первое слово??? а второе-БУДЬ :Yahoo:  ТОВАРИСЧИ---Всё не винно!!!

Совсем недавно делала фамильную перестраивалку  ДЕСЯТКИНА  
-Последовательность букв или цифр, добавляемая к почтовому адресу с целью облегчения сортировки корреспонденции,ИНДЕКС
-Сильный напор.,Стремительное нападение, нажим. Давление, воздействие на кого-л., что-л. НАТИСК
-Высадка быстродействующих военизированных групп на вражескую территорию ДЕСАНТ
-Изменение цвета волос в силу возрастных изменений СЕДИНА
-Этот вид носителя был особенно распространён в 1970-х — начале 1990-х годов. Или аббревиатура ГМД — «гибкий магнитный диск» ДИСКЕТА
-Курсанты военно-учебных заведений, у на есть целый корпус КОДЕТЫ
-Кровь, просочившаяся из поврежденных сосудов в ткани тела, через несколько дней меняет цвет – обычно с красного на пурпурный, потом на синий, коричневый и желтый, СИНЯК
-Четырёх колесный, максимально комфортабельный вид транспорта за ваши деньги ТАКСИ
-Живёт на крыше,как правило он приносит детей АИСТ
-Как правило она нас озаряет ,приходит в голову,мы носимся с ней и пытаемся воплотить в жизнь ИДЕЯ
-Продолжите «Броня крепка и …….. быстры» ТАНКи
-Самое большое млекопитающее на котором по утверждению древних Греков держится земля КИТ
-Его можно, развести, разбить и даже засадить, он бывает домашним ,детским, а так же городским, общественным и даже зоологическим и фруктовым САД
-Она не только поддерживает нашу жизнедеятельность но и приносит удовольствие Как правило её мы принимаем в компании или под телевизор ЕДА 
-Бывает: песня,мебель, косметика, одежда, комната, зона ,площадка и даже неожиданность ДЕТСКАЯ 
-Имя дочери нашей именинницы – НАСТЯ
-Сегодня мы поздравляем Г.... С.... по фамилии-ДЕСЯТКИНА.
 Угадали всё,кроме ЕДА :Meeting:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

В личке попросили сделать перестраивалку *ПРАЗДНИК*.. Вот, что получилось...

Единица земельной площади... *АР*
Всегда пятится назад...* РАК*
Снимок на кинопленке.. *КАДР*
Сад для прогулок.. *ПАРК*
Накладные волосы..* ПАРИК*
Официальное распоряжение.. *ПРИКАЗ*
Причуда,прихоть... *КАПРИЗ*
Величина,примета,знак... *ПРИЗНАК*
Торжество,веселье... *ПРАЗДНИК*

----------

Леся Тавр (29.08.2019)

----------


## Sveto4ка

Старо как мир, но все же. Пишу кратко. Редко, но все же делаю "перестраивалки" в "стиляжном" блоке на юбилее.
Возвращаемся в 60, вспоминаем какие события произошли в те времена: 1 полет в космос, хрущев к власти пришел и тд - ответы мб абсолютно разные. Буквально несколько (5-6) вопросов про цены (чтоб не затягивать): что стоило 1к, 3к, 3.62 - здесь все в голос - водка и тд.
И ещё ярким пятном тех лет были стиляги - встречаем. Это 2-3 переодетых мужчины. Задание выбрать себе в пару любую даму. Вопрос: что танцевали стиляги - буги - вуги, рок -н -ролл, шейк. Танцевальный баттл между парами на 40 - 50 сек. Затем голосуем - победила дружба, делимся на 2 команды, участники добирают в команды необходимое кол-  во человек из зала, чтоб в каждой команде было по 7 участников. Раздаем каждой команде набор букв "СТИЛЯГА" и перестраивалки. Фото на память с юбиляром.

----------

RADKET (11.02.2016), syaonka (31.07.2017)

----------


## тулячка

Друзья!!!! Пожалуйста!!! Вы меня простите за моё, наверное слабоумие...Или усталость...И поэтому непонимание моё!!!! Однажды видела такую перестраивалку  на свадьбе, и даже, потом в школе с детками играла...Но, сейчас читаю, читаю и не могу вспомнить, как проводить эту игру! Можно в личку мне объяснить, как для туго и плохо соображающей!!!! Извините пожалуйста!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> читаю и не могу вспомнить, как проводить эту игру!


Лена, вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136916   пост 11 и дальше... Я все подробно рассказала и на фото показала... прочитаешь, вспомнишь

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> рассмотреть всё внимательно...там где дама стоит  спиной,есть ешё одна дама(там видно в низу женские ноги,но дама низкого роста,а сразу же за буквой "У" видна буква "Д"!!!Отдаю должное наблюдательности фотографирующегоЗначит первое слово??? а второе-БУДЬ


долго ломала голову..там ВЫШЕ  БУДЬ :Yahoo: Надо бы попробовать пераестраивалку с этим буквами подумать :Blink:

----------


## Zажигалка

> Я буквально 7марта проводила перестраивалку красота, все прошло отлично и весело, а буквы а, кто успел называется))))))


 Ниночка, а можно  эту перестраивалку выставить?

----------


## annuschka

> а можно эту перестраивалку выставить?


Я думаю, что это перестраивалка от Люды Оптимистки. Она на первой странице этой темы, пост 15

----------

optimistka17 (20.07.2020)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Фамильная перестраивалка АНДРУШКО.
 :Tender: Большое спасибо за те моменты,что уже здесь были,остальное придумала сама.помогала мне Юля с Норильска.Юля,я тебя любу!!!
АД- Долгожданное свиданье - выше всяческих наград,
Ведь для любящих разлука - это просто сущий… 
ОДУ-Не взирая на погоду,Андрей  прочтёт,для Нади ….
КОРАН-Главная книга у мусульман-Они почитают, священный …
ДО- Семь нот в нотном стане.Но знаем давно,что первая нота,конечно же… 
КРОНА-У дерева летом,словно корона,Листвою играет зелёная …..деньги в Швеции?
НАРОД- Встанем дружно в хоровод,позовём чесной…
РУКА-Выпить рюмку коньяка,не дрогнет у гостей…
ДУШ-Когда вокруг жара и сушь, Какое счастье стать под ….
РОД-Восхваляет здесь народ Молодожонов  славный 
ШКОДА- Сочи, олимпиада, спонсор, мода...реклама, авто….
УРОК-О чём нам говорит звонок?Что закончился…
ДРАКОН-Всем известен без сомненья,астрологии закон-
Зайца белого сменяет,могучий,сказочный …
КОД-Сейф откроет только тот,кто его узнает…
НОША- Говорит тихонько лошадь,тяжела сегодня….
РАК-Если всё в семье отлично,Это очень добрый знак!
Чтобы не было, как в басне.Там, где лебедь, щука,… !
КРАН- Если хочется напиться, знаем где живёт водица, мы берём стакан, открываем смело...
РАУНД-В боксе не берут таймаут,отыграем третий …
УРА-Молодожёнам нам пора,крикнуть громкое…
ШКУРА- У рыбы- чешуя, у птицы -перья, у нас и у змеи-кожа а у зверья?
НОРА-Зимою всем утепляться пора,от холода зверя спасает …
РУНО-только Яссону дано,добыть золтое …
КАДР-Любитель сделал 1000 снимков,какой  удар,какой кошмар,всего один удачный...
АНОД-Из физики помним,любой электрод имеет в составе катод и…
КОНУРА- Маленькая будка,а вход- дыра, для собаки….
РУДА-минералов целая гора,а по ноучному зовётся…
ШНУРОК- Чтобы обувь не слетала,нужно застегнуть замок или завязать..
Была девчонка КОбзун,
Но как-то ей на ушко
Спросил один парнишка
А хочешь стать ....АНДРУШКО?
 конечно использовать нужно не всё,т.к. получается очень много слов.Но это ведь хорошо,когда есть выбор :Girl Blum2:

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Курица

Для Галины -*gvs* рифмовала для перестраивалки, возможно, ещё кому-то пригодится! :Aga: 

В красивом имени Галина 
Сокрыто много разных слов…
Коротких слов и даже длинных.
Ну что ж, начнём их строить вновь?

•    Вы представить вряд ли бы могли,
 Что есть в ГАЛИНЕ единица измерения земли!(га)

•    А это- масса вязкая на дне,
Она на даче пригодится мне.
А впрочем это же- ещё и самолёт,
На нём пилот отправится в полёт.(ил, ИЛ)

•    Порода горная осадочная это.
Как пыль сухая, а бывает и пластичной.
Её, конечно, каждый видел летом,
В руках её держали в детстве лично!(глина)

•    Объединенье частных лиц, организаций или партий…
А проще – кубок УЕФА припомнить…и мозги не парьте!(лига)

•    А это слово в обиходе. 
Вы часто слышите в народе:
Кто деньги с карточки на счёт переведёт,
Кто носит в кошельке, наоборот.(нал)

•    Растенье цепкое, что в тропиках всё вьётся,
Угадывать вам долго не придётся!(лиана)

•    Когда садитесь штопать или шить,
Вдевать вам  в это слово нужно нить!(игла)

•    Девятый класс заканчивает дочь…
Но в этом ты не сможешь ей помочь.
Ведь раньше мы экзамены сдавали,
Они ж – три буквы…ты осилишь их едва ли (ГИА-гос.итоговая аттестация в 9 кл.)

•    Тот отгадает, кто в Алтае горном был.
Ведь там жилище называется…аил.

(слово трудное, поэтому поможем с рифмой. Я бы его поставила последним)

----------

fadeevv43 (11.10.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), кап (06.10.2020)

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

На масленичном корпоративе проводила перестраивалку МАСЛЕНИЦА . Немного меня не устраивает именно про масленицу,но никак в тот момент последние рифмы в голову не шли!Не судите строго все поэты и рифмоплеты, я старалась.Вот выкладываю может пригодиться! Кстати спасибо за ссылку на программу " анаграмма"-здорово помогает.
1.Ни рябина ни калина на кусту растет МАЛИНА
2.Наш братишка-молодец! Сунул палец в белый свежий СМЕЛЕЦ
3.На ней хвостом повисла обезьяна-эта веточка ЛИАНА
4.Чтоб товар продать сполна, нужна доступная ЦЕНА
5.Чтоб прокатились дружно Тани, Мани, Ани, Егор привез им САНИ!
6.На востоке каждый храм проповедует ИСЛАМ!
7.Рыжехвостая краса-Патрикеевна ЛИСА!
8.Всех врагов сгубила богатырей славянских СИЛА!
9.Громко лишь споет сирена, топает с работы СМЕНА!
10.Еще миг и задымиться, вся на небо испариться  словно птица
       улетит махнув хвостом королева МАСЛЕННИЦА

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Свято с Наталкою (28.02.2017)

----------


## prozerpina65

Ребятушки, хорошие мои! Помогите с перестраивалкой, пожалуйста! Где-то в И-нете видела ролик, в котором ведущий проводил перестраивалку со словом КОМАНДА. "Не толпа мы и не банда, а единая... КОМАНДА".
Вот и мне тоже хочется для моих четвероклашек на выпускной что-нибудь этакое.)) Может общими усилиями чего-нить родится?

----------

Леся Тавр (29.08.2019)

----------


## Zажигалка

Слова такие можно:
 мак
 ком 
 код
 дом
 мода
 ода
кон

----------


## afgalka

> Ребятушки, хорошие мои! Помогите с перестраивалкой, пожалуйста! Где-то в И-нете видела ролик, в котором ведущий проводил перестраивалку со словом КОМАНДА. "Не толпа мы и не банда, а единая... КОМАНДА".
> Вот и мне тоже хочется для моих четвероклашек на выпускной что-нибудь этакое.)) Может общими усилиями чего-нить родится?


четвероклашки не потянут, я им Кролик делала тупили по полной, мамы их переставляли..рано им..с 6 класса можно перестановки делать, это из личного опыта))

----------


## gvs

> Слова такие можно:


А еще манка, дама. Это что самое простое для них можно подобрать. 




> четвероклашки не потянут, я им Кролик делала тупили по полной, мамы их переставляли..рано им..с 6 класса можно перестановки делать, это из личного опыта))


Моя младшая тоже четвертый класс заканчивает, так такие слова и определения знает  :Smile3:  Может все же зависит от того, какие сами по себе дети, активные или скромные  :Smile3:  Будет время, я обязательно составлю такую перестраивалку для их выпускного  :Smile3:

----------


## gvs

Сочинила вместе со своим мужем сегодня перестраивалку к имени Валентина для своей юбилярши  :Smile3:  Может кому тоже понадобится. 

Масса снега, все с пути
В горах может вниз смести (Лавина)

Фигура в картах - младше Короля, 
Но Дамы в них влюбляются не зря… (Валет)


В квартире белое корыто,
К полу в комнате прибито (Ванна)

В промышленности это полотно
Нужно для утепления пальто (Ватин)

Все болото, каждый знает,
Эта водоросль покрывает (Тина)

Этой формою оплаты
Покупаем все с зарплаты (Нал)

Украшенье в девичьей косе,
Прекрасно знают это все (Лента)

Чей отмечаем все мы юбилей?
Составьте имя мне скорей (Валентина)

----------

Natalischa (17.03.2016), SvetaH (19.09.2021), Vedibel (26.02.2018), Veramar62 (10.10.2016), вера денисенко (09.05.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Лариса С (19.06.2018), Ленком (10.06.2018), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## Курица

В красивом имени Наталья
 Так много разных скрыто слов!
 Вы получаете заданье
 Найти их, выстроившись вновь!

 Инструмент струнно-смычковый,
 Он - на скрипочку похож.
 Звук пониже чуть, суровый, 
 А размер побольше всё ж! *(АЛЬТ)*
 Очень изящной породы олень,
 Бегает так, что догонишь едва ли…
 Ей любоваться нам точно не лень,
 И мы её в зоопарке видали! *(ЛАНЬ)*
 Лишь три буквы назовёте –
 Будет самолёт в полёте!*(АНТ)*
 В Америку с долларом едет народ,
 А в Латвию ЭТУ валюту берёт! *(ЛАТ)*
 Эта буква алфавита
 Незаслуженно забыта.
 В русской азбуке она 
 Быть тридцатою должна! *(ЯТЬ)*
 В звукоряде стать шестой
 Этой нотке нужно в строй *(ЛЯ)*
 А теперь – прошу без фальши!
 ПИШИТЕ имя юбилярши!*(НАТАЛЬЯ)*

----------

мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## кариглазка

СТРОИТЕЛЬ
Перестраивалка День строителя здесь есть, а я составила рифмы просто к слову СТРОИТЕЛЬ, так как моя заказчица проработала в этой профессии всю свою трудовую деятельность.Может кому пригодится.
рот - чтоб услышал весь народ, кричу я широко разинув ......
роль - в театр играем мы порой и исполняем чью-то ...
соль - на рану ты не сыпь ее, а то ведь больно е-мое....
ель - пела песню ей метель, в новый год приходит...
тир - там разные стрелки стреляют, в цель не  всегда все попадают
сито - чтоб просеять мне муку, утварь эту я беру.
рост - дядя Степа великан, детям помогает и старикам, работа его - полицейский пост, а фишка спасателя это...
тесто - где живет невеста, там и пышит ....
лот - на аукционе его выставляют и стоимость его повышают

----------


## наталья севрюкова

Девочки, ниу кого не перестариалки здоровье, очень надо на день меицинского работника?Заранее спасибо большое.

----------


## natnice

Девочки, может кто-то делал или проводил перестраивалки на имя Людмила? Поделитесь пожалуйста. :Tender:

----------


## Курица

*natnice*, не очень-то удачно сочетание букв в этом красивом имени, увы...
Вот что нам дает интернет:
юлила
амид
*люди*
мюид
аил
*лад*
лал
люд
мил
*юла*
*ад*
аи
*ил*
ли
ма
*ми*
Мне эти слова не кажутся интересными совсем :Meeting: , не говоря уж о невыделенных...

А сколько лет твоей Людмиле? Не 45, случайно? А то есть перестраивалка КЛУБНИКА :Grin: 
Или вот ещё...
У нашей Вики Косыгиной (ник *Вик_тори_я*)есть одна перестраивалка из букв фразы С ЮБИЛЕЕМ, я для твоей Людмилы её чуть-чуть изменила, думаю, Вика не будет в обиде:


На чудесном юбилее,
Наша Люда всех… МИЛЕЕ

Для Люды прямо до небес
Растет из поздравлений… ЛЕС

По рюмке- другой мы сегодня пригубим,
За Люду, которую мы сильно… ЛЮБИМ 

Главное, чтобы к ребру не пролез
К вечеру праздника пакостник-… БЕС

А после рюмки - любой твой каприз,
Даже «Цыганочку» спляшем на… БИС

И вновь для тебя, голосов не жалея,
Крикнем все вместе тебе:  С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## ingusik

Девочки не закидайте камнями за бессмыслицу к слову ГАНГСТЕР
У  гангстеров всегда найдётся в тазике цемент
Если обнаружится вражеский агент.

Гангстер настоящий бурно выразит протест
Если происходит массовый арест.

Достаточно направить дуло револьвера,
Чтоб вспыхнуло вокруг как сера.

А настоящая бандитка озорна ещё она красива  и умна.
Вот только что плутовка- это скверно
А в остальном как серна.

Когда смелый гангстер замыслит побег
Главное чтобы не выпал белый снег.

Мафиози кровожадному горы до колен
Когда гуляет в организме его бандитский ген.

Семейка гангстеров устроила канн-кан
Их еле успокоил благочестивый сан.

Когда достаёт  из брюк он свой револьвер
Прекрасный предстанет здесь кавалер
Он не какой-то бравый офицер
А потрясающе коварный гангстер.

----------

syaonka (09.12.2018)

----------


## bulya

ФАРМАЦЕВТ 

* Фармация тонкая сфера, 
    во всем здесь нужна абсолютная (мера)

* Вопрос на засыпку, дайте ответ,
    Куда облетает черешневый  (цвет)

* Бела и пушиста, бывает примятой,
  В аптеке всегда вы купите  (вату)

* Как называться может рана,
   Когда она под глазом (Фара)

* Устал, не мил и солнца свет,
    Тебе поможет  (фармацевт)

----------

мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## ingusik

Девочки, я буду проводить годик малявочке Кате, вот что надумалось
Правильным будет Катюши воспитание
Отдадут её на фигурное катание

Подрастёт незаметно наша детка
Выйдет славная ранетка

Пойдёт в учиться Катя где-то
И будет у неё отличная анкета

А время настанет  у всех парней удар
Ведь наша деточка, как сладенький нектар

И будет девочка гибка и глубока
Как полноводная красавица река

А глазки Катеньки сияют как сапфир
Весь мир для глазок интересный тир

А жизнь у девочки пусть будет гладкой как равнина
Желаем счастья тебе наша КАТЕРИНА

----------


## Хрисеида

Нашла для юбилея перестраивалку "Родня". Но, к сожалению у моей именинницы уже несколько лет нет мужа. Пришлось переделать, чтобы не затрагивать тему второй половинки. Вот, что получилось. 
"РОДНЯ"
Там много разных оболочек
Земля устроена хитро
Но вот одно мы помним точно
Внутри находится (ядро)
Родной, родник, рождение
Родитель, родина, народ
Родство и порождение
У этих слов есть корень (род)
Именинница готова
Туфли, макияж, наряд
И вино открыто, к слову
И закусок целый (ряд)
За столом мы тост читаем,
Наливаем заодно
И, конечно, выпиваем,
Чтобы было видно (дно)
После пятой спеть нам нужно
И желание твердо
Мы любую песню дружно
Начинаем с ноты (До)
Мы конечно друг без друга
Не обходимся ни дня
Ходим в гости мы по кругу
Потому что мы – (родня)

----------

GULNARA (07.02.2022), syaonka (31.07.2017), дюймовка (30.08.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Оля-ля 68 (07.02.2019)

----------


## stella z

люди, а что-нибудь военное есть? любое слово: от ГЕНЕРАЛ до ШИНЕЛЬ. без разницы, лишь бы с военной частью.

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

ПОДАРКИ
(Вызывается 2 команды по 7 чел. Раздаются буквы ПОДАРКИ, зачитываются загадки, и команды должны быстро составить слова)

1. Чтоб с годочками детишек
Был бы полный огород,
Нужно точно, без сомнений
Вам скорей пополнить… РОД!

2. Если всё в семье отлично,
Это очень добрый знак!
Чтобы не было, как в басне
Там, где лебедь, щука,… РАК!

3. Пожелаем в этой жизни
Облететь весь целый мир
Это будет чуть попозже, 
А пока продолжим… ПИР!

4. Дом пусть будет полной чашей,
Гости ходят прям с утра!
Будет чёрной, будет красной, 
На столе вашем… ИКРА!

5. Если вы пришли на свадьбу,
То кричите - горько!
А домой пришли под утро, 
Ждёт вас дома… ПОРКА!

6. Все слова вы угадали,
Поднимайте чарки!
Будут гости с наслажденьем,
Вам дарить… ПОДАРКИ!



Вот накрапал ещё вариант  "Подарки". Всевозможные корректировки принимаются.

                 Перестраивалка      « Подарки»

1.Известно всем, что есть она
   Из-за моря баклажанная … икра.

2.Движение жизнь и только вперёд,
  Смелее продолжай семейный … род.

3.Хочешь измениться в миг,
   Надень на голову … Парик.

4.В сейф откроется вам вход, 
   Если набран верный … код.

5.Спорить не надо, не дикари, 
  Лучше заключить … пари.

6.Устроим свадебный пиар,
  Лови фотограф лучший … кадр. 

7.Лиса вороне обещала гонорар,
   И ворона во всё горло … кар 

8.Из тройки, у него обратный шаг,
   Всё задом пятился, он … рак.

9.Поднимем дружно наши чарки,
   И пойдём дарить … подарки.

10.Объятия молодых предельно жарки,
     Пора им подарить … подарки.

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Девочки, помогите придумать перестраивалку к слову КИНОЛОГ

кино
гол
нолик
лик
кол
лоно
гонки

----------


## Tatiana_S

А можно попросить талантливых умельцев сочинить перестраивалку на свадьбу семье по фамилии *СОРОКИНЫ*? Сынуля женится  :Grin:

----------


## GilyMari

*СВЕТЛАНА*
С этой женщиной тьмы нет.
Так как излучает.........СВЕТ

И на кухне-просто клад,
Нарежет вкусненький ......САЛАТ

Хозяйка она - наивысший полет,
В ванной, на кухне ототрет весь........НАЛЕТ

И для мужа - просто пава,
И горячая как.....ЛАВА

Ну, а сватья - просто клад,
Так конечно скажет ..........СВАТ

Если в чем то виновата,
Смягчит любое сердце словно........ВАТА

у женщины у этой нет изъяна
И имя этой женщины...........СВЕТЛАНА



*МАРИНА*

Эта женщинам- кумир,
всем она приносит .........МИР

Не боится хулигана,
В душе его осталась.......РАНА

Продолжаем викторину,
Бывает и взрывная словно......МИНА

По слогам писала - мама
И еще одно словечко ............РАМА

Она прекрасна, как картина.
Морская девушка...........МАРИНА

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), светлана2011 (04.05.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> кино


Известно всем давным-давно
Из всех искуств для нас важнейшим,является...



> гол


Очень сложный матч в футбол
Ну забей Оршавин,...



> нолик


Вот бухгалтер,трудоголик,
ищет он где лишний ...



> лик


*Зеркала увидев блик
разглядишь, тот час свой..*.за этт стих благодари РИШУ РИШУ.(Иру Иванову)



> кол


Нужен маме валидол
Я принёс из школы ....



> лоно


*Грудь, утроба, недра, как символ ласки, нежности, материнства, чаще в выражении: на лоне чьем - на коленях, на руках, у груди. .*
Лена что то сомневаюсь я что надо это слово надо включать в игру???
 :Blush2: Сотрясат стены стоном
Грудь,утроба,недра... :Blink: 



> гонки


Отцепление дорожная пробка, обломки
Так печально закончились...

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Очень сложный матч в футбол
> Ну забей Оршавин,...


*А*ршавин.

----------


## Курица

Переношу из темки ЮБИЛЕИ в этот раздел *затерявшуюся там* темку, которая зачастую бывает востребованна! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> А можно попросить талантливых умельцев сочинить перестраивалку на свадьбу семье по фамилии СОРОКИНЫ? Сынуля женится


*Tatiana_S*, настолько ли я талантлива и умела, чтобы предложить Вам свою помощь? :Blush2:

----------


## irinar

> настолько ли я талантлива и умела, чтобы предложить Вам свою помощь?


Танечка! И ты в этом еще сомневаешься?

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Курочка моя дорогая*, на тебя уповаю...  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Курочка моя дорогая, на тебя уповаю...


заказ УЖЕ в личке тебя дожидается, подруга моя дорогая!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tatiana_S

> заказ УЖЕ в личке тебя дожидается, подруга моя дорогая!!!!!!!!!!


Слово "восторг" даже рядом не стояло с моими чувствами и признательностью. Я не знаю, как это вообще у тебя получается.  :Tender:

----------


## vfelix

Перестраивалка ОСКАР (не судите строго, писал на скорую руку...)

1. Юбиляры наши класс
Каждый в своём деле (ас)

2. Записались петь мы в хор
Громко слышится наш (ор)

3. В лесу пожар, в лесу пожар
Кричит ворона в небе (кар)

4. Плывут по небу облака
На оскар мчит автомобиль (ока)

5. Муха с жалом? Чудеса!
Знают все - это (оса)

6. Когда ему стыдно, краснеет он так, 
Что говорят: покраснел словно (рак)

7. Сегодня пляшем, не жалея своих ног
И под попсу, и под клубняк, и под тяжелый (рок)

8. Будет строен и высок 
Тот, кто пьёт томатный  (сок)

9. Купим билеты в киношку Люксор
На пол накрошим мы попкорна (сор)

10. Пока роса 
Коси (коса)

11. Лыко на лапти дерет детвора
Пока молодая у липы (кора)

12. На травинке как слеза
Утром выпала (роса)

13. Вам скажем много классных строк
Еще ведь не финал, всему свой (срок)

14. И тушь и тени вокруг глаз
У многих девчонок боевой (окрас)

15. Висит на стенке классный постер
Вручаем премию мы (оскар)

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (31.03.2019)

----------


## Donskova-t

> Перестраивалка ОСКАР (не судите строго, писал на скорую руку...)


подписываюсь под каждым словом))

Детство золотое юбиляра
Начинается и с дома и с двора
Там и на березках и рябинках
Поцарапана деревьев тех КОРА

А потом и юность наступает
Слышим мы друзей всех голоса
Предложение руки и сердца
Заплетается у юбилярыни КОСА

Вот он славный дивный праздник
Станет светлой полоса
Всем вручаем грамоты и звезды
Золотом бликует на цветах РОСА

Мы сегодня скажем Маше
Тысячи красивых фраз
Чтобы праздник приобрел
Золотого оскара ОКРАС

Славный путь проходит юбиляр
Сколько будет пройдено дорог
А сегодня красная дорожка
Юбилейный оскар прямо в СРОК

Номинанты премии мелькают
Переходят праздничный порог
То звезда Киркоров к нам заглянет
То вдруг «Скутер» нам зажжет под РОК

И сегодня юбилей звезды
Мы по случаю оделись броско
Потому что день рождения
Носит тему премия ОСКАР

А вот и буковки. Моя работа))

----------

BimBoom (01.02.2016), rich (15.06.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (07.08.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.07.2018)

----------


## наталья севрюкова

Девочки,милые, очень хочется перестраивалку ганстерша ,казино или гламур,очень надо на вечеринку,заранее спасибо за любую помощь.

----------


## Donskova-t

> очень хочется перестраивалку ганстерша ,казино или гламур


*наталья севрюкова*, ну если очень быстро, то так:

Угощений просто море
Рыбка, фрукты и бекон
Много выпить, много скушать
Здесь на празднике – ЗАКОН

Мы сегодня здесь поднимем 
Смеха и веселья флаг
Гости лапочки сегодня
Их улыбка – добрый ЗНАК

Все цветы мы соберем
И посадим у вазона
Территория задора
Шума, смеха, сказки – ЗОНА

Игры главное веселье
Карты, танцы, домино
Мы джек-пот сегодня взяли
В нашем славном КАЗИНО

Ну еще я могу так: Муха села на варенье, вот и все стихотворение...  :Grin:

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Хрисеида

Немножко добавлю

Отмечаем мы культурно.
Пьём шампанское, вино
Всё красиво и гламурно
Как в каком-нибудь - КИНО

В казино рискнём, сыграем.
У фортуны своё закон
Мы прекрасно понимаем
Всё поставлено на - КОН

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Наташа1974

А можно попросить дорогих умельцев сочинить перестраивалку АНДРЕЙ
слова:недра,рейд,дар,еда,рай,ад,ре.
 Нужно на 17.03.2014. Оччччччень прошу помогите.

----------


## Курица

> перестраивалку АНДРЕЙ
> слова:недра,рейд,дар,еда,рай,ад,ре.
>  Нужно на 17.03.2014. Оччччччень прошу помогите.


*Очень рада*, что *хоть сегодня* я смогу выполнить твою просьбу, Наташа!!! :Blush2: 

*Подскажите мне скорей,
ЧТО есть в имени Андрей?
Вы загадку разгадайте,
Слово быстро составляйте
Из имеющихся букв
И его кричите вслух!!!*

_Слова советую поставить от лёгких –к сложным:_

1. Это слово каждый знает: 
Нота в музыке вторая.
*(Ре -  нота)*

2. Представьте Страну восходящего солнца.
И что-то вам там покупать вдруг придётся.
Должно в кошельке ЧТО лежать непременно?
Как деньги японские звать? Ну-ка?...
*(Йена -денежная единица Японии)*

3. То, что нужно, чтобы жить,
Аппетит чтоб  укротить.
Пища, кушанье и снедь…
Вобщем, то, что можно съесть!!!
* (Еда - пища, снедь, кушанье, яство)*

4. Поднимай скорей глаза!
Это место - Небеса!
Кущи, мир иной, тот свет…
Ну!!! Подсказок больше нет!
*(Рай - мир ино́й, Небеса́, ра́йский сад, ра́йские ку́щи, тот свет, Эде́м)*

5. А теперь антоним раю
Очень быстро угадаем!
*(Ад)*

6. Имеет спортсмен, визажист, музыкант
Способность к чему-то, короче – талант,
Вы ж это же слово в три буквы скажите,
И это короткое слово сложите! 
*(Дар - врожденная способность, талант)*

7.Спрятаны в имени месторождения
Те, что хранятся в глубинах земных.
Слово в пять букв! Ну, оставьте сомнения!
На географии слышали их!
*(недра - места под земной поверхностью; земные глубины; месторождения)*

8. Если когда-то бывали в порту,
То вам это слово знакомо.
Близ берега как назовёте черту,
Ту, где суда словно дома?
*(рейд - водное пространство вблизи берега, у входа в порт, предназначенное для якорных стоянок судов)*

----------

Ирунька (19.04.2019), наталья севрюкова (24.07.2018)

----------


## Наташа1974

> *Очень рада*, что *хоть сегодня* я смогу выполнить твою просьбу, Наташа!!!
> 
> *Подскажите мне скорей,
> ЧТО есть в имени Андрей?
> Вы загадку разгадайте,
> Слово быстро составляйте
> Из имеющихся букв
> И его кричите вслух!!!*
> 
> ...


Спасибо за чудесные стихи :Ok:  , а от меня буковки чтобы был комплектик, вдруг кому пригодиться. :Aga: 
2.3.4. 5.6.

----------

borisovna11 (11.01.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (07.08.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.07.2018)

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Обошла весь форум в поисках перестроений, а тема вот она. Сказали искать *перестраивалки* и искала ведь. Но так как результаты не дали такого слова, бросила. А тут раз и сама тема в нужный момент. Спасибо авторам перестраивалок!!! :Tender:

----------


## bagira72

Помогите, пожалуйста! Пролистала всю тему, но перестраивалку к слову ЮБИЛЕЙ не нашла.

----------


## ненька

> Помогите, пожалуйста! Пролистала всю тему, но перестраивалку к слову ЮБИЛЕЙ не нашла.


Вот здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...а#post4453818

----------


## Светлана74

Девчата, может кто придумает стишок  к слову "Икона"   (перестраивалка НИКОЛАЕВ), хотелось бы что-нибудь про жену именинника: Жена его прекрасна как мадонна, наряд,  прическа....  и к фамилии никак не придумаю, может у кого-то возникнут идейки.

----------


## Миро4ка

Девочки, помогите у меня свадьба семья лебедевых - беседы, мебель, лебедь, весы, беды, смех, явь, белье, семья, мель. С этими словами если получится, спасибо большое!!!

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Дорогие труженицы рифмоплетения, я вот тоже пришла за помощью.... Готовлюсь к выпускному и не нашла перестраивалки именно "В добрый час...." ПомоЖите пожалуйста бесталанным  :Blush2:  
примерные слова:
выброс
добыча
обычай
браво
выбор
выдра
добра
драйв
дрова
обрыв
сдоба
бард
барс
брас
В добрый час!!! 
Думаю, может кому ещё пригодится такая перестраивалка. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Есть вот такая,автор ВИКТОРИЯ КОСЫГИНА

Выпускаем лучший класс,
Провожает школа… ВАС

Сдали ЕГЭ, позади все преграды,
В руках аттестат, и вы этому… РАДЫ

Веселиться до утра - повод есть отличный - 
Выпускной встречать рассвет - есть такой... ОБЫЧАЙ

А родителям грустить вовсе и не надо...
Просто время подошло - повзрослело... ЧАДО

За то, что научились рассуждать вы здраво - 
Крикните учителям за науку ... "БРАВО!"

Перелопатили за эти годы знаний - глыбы!
А теперь вас в жизни ждет такой серьёзный... ВЫБОР.

Добра и благ, мы и любим вас, 
Ну а сегодня…. В ДОБРЫЙ ЧАС!

----------


## Миро4ка

Написала к слову праздник для детского Дня рождения. Первая строка совпал еще с одним автором, который тоже видимо любит "Ивана Васильевича")))

ОНА БЫВАЕТ КРАСНАЯ, ЧЕРНАЯ И БАКЛАЖАННАЯ – ИКРА.
ИЗ НЕГО ТЕЧЕТ ВОДА. – КРАН.
ТУДА МЫ ХДИМ ГУЛЯТЬ И КАТАТЬСЯ НА КАРУСЕЛЯХ. – ПАРК.
В ЧЕСТЬ МАРИИ УТРОИЛИ НА ВЕСЬ МИР МЫ СЛАВНЫЙ– ПИР.
ЕГО ОТДАЮТ  В АРМИИ,  ВЫПОЛНЯЮТ ВСЕГДА И НЕ ОБСУЖДАЮТ НИКОГДА – ПРИКАЗ.
НА ПРАЗДНИКЕ МЫ ВЕСЕЛИМСЯ, НО ВДРУГ ФОТОГРАФ НАМ СКАЗАЛ, СТОП! СЕЙЧАС ПОЛУЧИТСЯ ОТЛИЧНЫЙ – КАДР.
ВО ВСЕМ УЧАВСТВУЙ НЕ ЛЕНИСЬ И ЗА ЭТО ПОЛУЧИШЬ СУПЕР – ПРИЗ.
КОГДА НАШ ЧАЙНИК ЗАКИПАЕТ ОН ОТТУДА КАК ТУМАН ВЫПОЛЗАЕТ – ПАР.
ЕСЛИ ТЫ ТАЛАНТЛИВ, О ТЕБЕ ВСЕ СКАЖУТ ДА У НЕГО ЖЕ БОЖИЙ – ДАР.
ЗА ОКНОМ МАЙ-ПРОКАЗНИК А У МАШИ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ – ПРАЗДНИК.

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Есть вот такая,автор по моемуОптимистка Л.


нет, автор я, Виктория Косыгина

----------


## Курица

> нет, автор я, Виктория Косыгина


Вика, Справедливости ради! :Tender: поправила пост :Aga:

----------


## Курица

Полюбилась, право слово,
Всем фамилия ПЕТРОВЫ,
Хоть и скромная на вид,
В ней столько слов ещё сидит!
Мы перестраиваться будем,
Новые слова добудем.
Загадаю вам загадку,
А вы буквы по порядку
Из фамилии сложИте
И нам слово покажите!
Только, чур, не кричать,
Молча, быстро в ряд вставать!


Музыканты! Трепещите!
И в ней НОТУ отыщите! *(ре)* 

В семейной жизни- как в стихах:
Бывает «Ой!», бывает «Ах!»
Но приглушай душевный ропот,
С годами лишь приходит…*ОПЫТ!*

И вам пришла пора назвать
То, что нужно ЗАКРЫВАТЬ
Вовремя, чтоб бурной ссоры
В семейной жизни избежать! *(рот)*

Это знают все на свете –
С ним растут, взрослея, дети!
Всем известно с давних пор –
Есть младенец – будет *…ОР!* 

Вырастить детишек трудно!
Поступайте с ними мудро!
Хоть сил терпеть порою нету,
На ругань наложите *…ВЕТО!*

Нестабильности в стране-
Рубль падает в цене.
Чтобы не трепались нервы
Денежки храните в …*евро!* 

Пушкина теперь представьте
И писать его заставьте…
Чтобы дело дальше шло,
В руки он возьмёт…*ПЕРО!*

Нелегко стихи даются,
Не сразу рифмы подберутся.
Знает творческий народ,
Этот труд бросает в…*ПОТ!*

Пока свободою горим,
Пока сердца для чести живы,
Мой друг, Отчизне посвятим
Души прекрасные…*ПОРЫВЫ.*
В единственном числе сложите слово,
И вот- аплодисменты вам готовы!!!* (порыв)*

Ну, а теперь сложите слово,
Которое вмещает всё! *ПЕТРОВЫ!!!*

Да! Нет фамилии красИвей!
На них вся держится Россия!
И за фамилию – до дна
Пора нам всем испить вина! 


Перестраивалка рифмовалась на свадьбу, где жених подарил невесте свою самую распространённую русскую фамилию: *Петров*, поэтому, думаю, материал будет востребованным! :Yes4:

----------

мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017), наталья севрюкова (24.07.2018)

----------


## karpik-hoi

Вот такая есть перестривалка *"2014"* ( не моё)

Встаньте правильно народ, покажите этот год. (2014)
Знать бы каждому здесь нужно номер простой у пожарной есть службы   (01)
И конечно каждый знает паспорт во сколько лет получают? (14)
Сколько тысяч лье под водой описал Жуль Верн, чтобы читали мы с тобой  (20)
В этом возрасте, все знают, день рождение не отмечают (40)
 Ответить каждый мне готов, сколько в сутках есть часов (24)
Сколько месяцев всегда в зимней сказки Маршака (12)
Нужно вспомнить и нельзя забыть как в газовую службу вам позвонить (04)
Число яблочко, вы его знаете, когда по мишени метко стреляете (10)
После этих цифр, быть может, вам полиция поможет (02)
С малых лет известно всем произведение 6 на 7 (42)

----------


## Миро4ка

Девочки, кудесницы помогите с фразой совет да любовь баловство
вселюбовь
воевода
девство
свобода
власть
любовь
соболь
балет
блюдо
вальс
отель
салют
слово
совет
сталь
лето
обед
обет
сват
свет
свод
след
бал
Ода
сад

----------


## Ольгия

С крыш закапала капель, 
Месяц наступил ….. апрель

Цветы, словно филигрань, 
На окне стоит …… герань

Чтобы спать спокойно мог,
Лучше заплати ….. налог

Закатили на весь мир
Всем на загляденье …….. пир

Мука, яйца и творОг –
Вкусен будет наш ……. пирог

Очень сладко спит Ирина,
У неё мягкА ….. перина

Больное горло? Иль полипы?
Нужна нам для отвара …… липа

Салагам спуску не давал
Командир их …… генерал

Всем ребятам он пример,
Самый лучший ….. пионер

Ему рога носить не лень,
Лесной красавец наш …. олень

Прибывает наш вагон
На шестнадцатый …… перрон

Утро, вечер, ночь и день
Гуляют все, кому не …… лень

Стройна, воздушна в танце балерина,
А на плечах её из пуха ……. пелерина

Коль хочешь высказать своё всем мнение
Вступить ты должен в диспуты и ……. прение

Код для сейфа 5, 6, 0,
Это есть его …… пароль

Сшил из бархата салоп,
И пошёл плясать ….. галоп

Красивый голос вызывает восхищение,
Мы все в восторге, слушая певицы …. пение

Отважный воин, всем пример
Древне-Римский ….. легионер

Мы вяжем свитер, вот схема, план.
Вот горловина, вот ….. реглан

Живёт зубастый крокодил
В африканской речке …… Нил

----------


## Александрия

Добавляю свои авторские перестраивалки
ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКА –ГОЛЛИВУД(Александра Кузьмина)
Лишь тот получит званье чемпион,
Решающий забьет кто…ГОЛ!
А в этот дом не попадешь ты за порог,
Тебя укусит стройный…ДОГ!
Уху мы будем есть без лишних слов,
Коль наш рыбак поймает массовый ..УЛОВ!
Журнал для модниц, чей редактор очень строг,
Читают, смотрят фото наши дамы в …ВОГ!
Овечку эту проклонировали коли,
Назвали звучно и красиво очень- ДОЛЛИ!
А голливудский холм всемирно знаменит-
С него откроется для вас чудесный – ВИД!
 А в Голливуде все выглядят красиво,
А если мы удивлены, то это…ДИВО!
Здесь, каждый кто снимается предельно крут
Огнями манит нас прекрасный…. ГОЛЛИВУД!
А потом делается фото именинника на фоне голливудских холмов)))

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.07.2018)

----------


## Александрия

И еще одна:
ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКА ГАНГСТЕР ( А. Кузьмина)
1.    Донье каждой шик и блеск природный дан-
Её красивый, стройный – СТАН!
2.    Любого мафизника раскроет он в момент,
Крутой Джеймс Бонд, иль попросту –АГЕНТ!
3.    Носок, одетый на ботинок  гангстера из фетра
Зовется звучно и красиво –ГЕТРА!
4.    Любая банда из Чикаго будет спасена.
Коль в Банке будет взорвана – СТЕНА!
5.    В джаз бенде он играет, взгляд его лучист и бегл
Веселый парень чернокожий, или НЕГР!
6.    И если вдруг, вы в перестрелке выразите свой протест,
То знайте, копы –полицейские не дремлют- возьмут вас быстро под АРЕСТ!
7.    В одной разборке некий Дон, взорвал взврывчатку меньшего размера,
Но вот остался запах специфический, так может пахнуть только СЕРА!
8.    В России мы сдаем жилье желающим в аренду,
В Чикаго такой вид дохода –зовется просто РЕНТА!
9.    И в клане мафиозном для равненья есть свой фланг,
Когда все гангстеры докажут мафиозный РАНГ!
10.    Он мафиозник, супермэн, и даже не бухгалтер
Звезда Чикаго 30-х годов, красавчик - мистер ГАНГСТЕР!

----------

Bastet (19.01.2016), lencom2007 (08.10.2016), Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Александрия

В каждой стране свои амбиции,
Ну и конечно испокон веков…..ТРАДИЦИИ
И знает всяк и стар и млад, что  в мире нужен только…ЛАД
И если не стоит в авто антирадар,
То для гаишников ты …ДАР
Здесь сладкоежка точно нас поймет,
В мороженном «ледышка» точно  …ЛЕД
Не сотвори себе кумира,
Мелодию играет …ЛИРА
Ответят в поиске все словари,
Что Русью правили…ЦАРИ
И даже контр адмирал,
Когда то  лебедкой тянул ..ТРАЛ
В кино весь сюжет нереален и хитр,
Пока не появится финальный…ТИТР
У  нас сегодня из гостей отличное соцветие,
Гуляем юбилей……………….ТРИДЦАТИЛЕТИЕ

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), мисс Татьяна (14.06.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,пожалуйста если у кого есть время и желание с рифмуйте на имена: Анечка, и другую на имя Евгений.буду Вам очень признательна и благодарна!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> с рифмуйте на имена: Анечка,


Вера, у меня в запасниках есть от Тани Курица про Аню. Если у тебя нет её, то кину

----------


## Алисочка

Девчули, нужны двухстрочные рифмы или загадки к словам:

око
кокон
рынок
крик
окно
ионы
рык

_что-то по типу: кто готовит все по-флотски, макароны, борщ и клецки (кок)_

_или: мама белит потолок, слушая тяжелый ... (рок)_

----------


## Курица

> нужны двухстрочные рифмы или загадки к словам


Юль, вот, по-быстрому, не очень уж оттачивая. Если подойдут-забирай! :Aga: 

У циклопа одиноко
В центре лба мигает...око

Шелкопряда нежный локон-
Паутинных нитей... кокон

Крикливых женщин поединок-
Это базар. Синоним -...рынок

Коль ссоришься, соблазн велик
С досады перейти на... крик

Настырным быть- не каждому дано.
Закрыли дверь -ну что же, лезь в... окно

Кто физику учил, кто тока знал законы,
Тому знакомы в электричестве... ионы

Кто говорить спокойно не привык,
Сорвавшись, издаёт звериный... рык

----------


## Алисочка

> Юль, вот, по-быстрому, не очень уж оттачивая. Если подойдут-забирай!
> 
> У циклопа одиноко
> В центре лба мигает...око
> 
> Шелкопряда нежный локон-
> Паутинных нитей... кокон
> 
> Крикливых женщин поединок-
> ...


Курочка-Золушка, спасибо  :Victory:

----------


## вера денисенко

Олечка,буду тебе очень благодарна если скинешь.У меня на это имя нет перестраивали.

----------


## Я&нина

интересно, а есть ли перестраивалка ВИНОГРАД, вот видела же не пойму где.. :Blush2:   думала здесь, а нет

----------


## Курица

> а есть ли перестраивалка ВИНОГРАД


 :Grin: 
уже есть,Нина.

Только-тоже-на быструю руку. Спешу потому что на серебряную свадьбу!!! :Meeting: 

*Виноград*

То, что всем нам – отчий дом,
То, где детство пройдено,
Что мы в сердце бережём… 
Это наша*…Родина*

В поезде не раз ты счался,
Мерным стуком усыплён…
То, в чём ты перемещался,
 называется… *вагон.*

Его мужья все обожают,
А жён их это раздражает…
Но, видимо, в довесок дан
К семейной жизни нам… *диван*

Чтоб не замёрзнуть у костра,
Вам ЭТО собирать пора.
Погаснет он, если сперва
Не заготовите… *дрова*.

Мы все вместе- это люди.
Ну, а по –другому будем
Говорить, и всяк поймёт, 
Что синоним есть -… *народ*.

Он-инструмент. Но всем известно-
Он много занимает места.. 
Для наслажденья слуха  дан
Из труб и трубочек… *оргАн*.

Вам скажу без лишних слов-
Его придумал нам Попов.
Мы без него в авто не сядем!
Все очень любят слушать…* радио*

 Надеюсь - понравится! :Meeting:

----------

Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> тоже-на быструю руку


Без вины виноватый, 
Отвергнут царём,
В бочке странствует долго
Царевич ….* Гвидон*

И заключительное слово:

Любого сада украшение,
Для всех прекрасное угощение, 
Скушать каждый будет рад
Вкусный, сочный ……. *Виноград*

----------


## Я&нина

реально скорая помощь))))) спасибо от души *Ольгия* и Татьяна :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:  спылу с жару и разу на стол рифмовочки) спасибо

----------


## Курица

> И заключительное слово:


Ага, замечательная идея!!!
чуть-чуть подправлю,ладно, Оль??? :Blush2: 

Стола любого украшенье,
Из стран, где солнце-угощенье, 
Его откушать каждый  рад!!!
Красивый, сочный …*…виноград*!

----------


## Ольгия

> чуть-чуть подправлю,ладно, Оль?


канеШна, я только рада :))

----------


## Алисочка

> Девчули, нужны двухстрочные рифмы или загадки 
> 
> _что-то по типу: кто готовит все по-флотски, макароны, борщ и клецки (кок)_
> 
> _или: мама белит потолок, слушая тяжелый ... (рок)_


рачок
Ирак
очки
Ока
акр
рак

----------


## Ольгия

> нужны двухстрочные рифмы или загадки


Сам залез ко мне в сачок
Маленький речной  ….. рачок

Крутим буквы так и сяк:
Был Иран, а стал …. Ирак

Не спеша течёт река
Полноводная …… Ока

Пара стёкол и две дужки
Крепко держатся за ушки  (очки)

Он ползёт наоборот,
Ходит задом наперёд  (рак)

----------


## Алисочка

Девочки!!! Репутация не пускает вас поблагодарить за помощь  :Tu: 

*СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ПОМОЩЬ*  :Tender: 

я уже зачастила со своей просьбой, но тем не менее - аналогично нужны рифмы двухстрочные к таким словам:

_плеск силы писк пик лик икс лес мыс  мел лис пыл клип_

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

> _плеск силы писк пик лик икс лес мыс  мел лис пыл клип_


Любой художник тем велик,
Что пишет вдохновенно… ЛИК
От земли и до небес
Растет из поздравлений… ЛЕС

Каждый из нас у доски с ним краснел
В школьные годы писал белый… МЕЛ

(сочинять не умею, взяла с форума)

----------


## Алисочка

*ТамараКоряковцева*, спасибо. искала, не находила эти рифмы. 

осталось придумать одну-единственную рифму-загадку к слову "плеск"

----------


## Курица

> осталось придумать одну-единственную рифму-загадку к слову "плеск"


Вот, на выбор: с пылу, с жару, Юль)))))))

Есть у фонтана, есть у водопада,
И у ребёнка в ванне тоже есть...
Вам буквы в ряд вот так поставить надо,
Чтоб получился очень громкий...плеск!!!!!

или

Крым, море, солнце,лето, блеск!!!
И слышен волн манящий...ПЛЕСК.

Ещё бы рассказала, зачем это всё? Перестраивалки из фамилий на праздники, или-иное? :Yes4:  :No2:

----------


## Алисочка

> Ещё бы рассказала, зачем это всё? Перестраивалки из фамилий на праздники, или-иное?


да, Танюша, ты права. новая фамилия невесты и игра-переставлялка с ней

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,пожалуйста может с рифмуете перестраивалку на фамилию ДВИНЯНИНЫ,очень вас прошу))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ДВИНЯНИНЫ,


Вера получается немного
вини
дыня
индия
вид
выя
див
иды
яд

----------


## вера денисенко

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, спасибо большое))) мне надо сам текст....в рифме.....

----------


## Курица

> перестраивалку на фамилию ДВИНЯНИНЫ


*ДВИНЯНИНЫ*

В южной Азии страна,
Всем известна вам она,
Там люди говорят на хинди…
Ну что, узнали? Это…*Индия*.

Кто играет в карты всласть,
Тот знает карточную масть.
И я буду знать отныне -
На ножке сердце, это - …*вини*.

Это ягода большая,
Как арбуз. И всякий  знает,
Она - сладка, на вкус – богиня!
Жёлтая, как солнце, …*дыня*!

Если пить помногу пива,
Вряд ли будешь ты красивым…
Мужчины, правда, без обид!
У много пьющих – бледный… *вид.*

Теперь хочу, чтоб показали
Как шею предки называли!
Вы слово слышите впервые?
Подсказка в рифму! Это – …*выя*.

Мухомор - красивый гриб,
Но съешь его – и ты погиб!
Яркий он на первый взгляд,
Но в себе содержит … *яд.*

А теперь все буквы в ряд
Встанут пусть, как на парад!
И без всякого усилия,
Появится *фамилия*,
Что  для наших молодых
Одна отныне на двоих!
*ДВИНЯНИНЫ*

----------


## о-ля-ля

ТАНЯ, ты просто высший класс!!! Хочу молодожёнов с фамилией  ДВИНЯНИНЫ!!!

----------


## Курица

> ТАНЯ, ты просто высший класс!!! Хочу молодожёнов с фамилией  ДВИНЯНИНЫ!!!


 :Taunt: Оль, думаю-это из области фантастики-уж больно фамилия редкая)))
Но...
Давай фамилию ТВОИХ молодых-мы с Музой поколдуем :Grin:

----------


## о-ля-ля

Таня, спасибо, но свадеб на горизонте не наблюдается. :Tu:

----------


## вера денисенко

*Курица*, курочка,ОГРОМНОЕ ПриОГромное тебе спасибо!!!!!!!!!!Ты гений!!!!!![IMG]http://f17.********info/org/f1fdfbfbc52e9e6da8da660bf7d05c8e257a11189277668.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> спасибо большое))) мне надо сам текст....в рифме.....


о пока я потела...уже всё готово,так что Вера нема за что!!!А слова мне вот эта программка выдаёт  http://4maf.ru/anagram.php

----------


## Алисочка

Девули, я опять к вам за помощью  :Blush2: 

на этот раз слова такие: часы сова коса воск квас

----------


## Алисочка

> Девули, я опять к вам за помощью 
> 
> на этот раз слова такие: часы сова коса воск квас


вот что у меня получилось

Днём лишь спит она 
Эта хищная … сова.  

Мужчинам нравятся женские глаза 
И до пола длинная … коса.

Пойду в киоск
Куплю для депиляции я … воск.  :Grin: 

Летом жажду утолит на раз
Прохладный хлебный … квас.

остались только "часы"

----------


## Ольгия

> "часы"


Ходят друг за другом стрелки-усы,
Меряют время, считают ...... часы

----------


## ZAVCLUB

дЕВОЧКИ гДЕ-ТО ВИДЕЛА ПЕРЕСЧТРАИВАЛКУ ПРО МАРИЮ , НЕ МОГУ НАЙТИ

----------


## Тигренок777

МАРИНА

Здесь, на шестой странице.

Эта женщинам- кумир,
всем она приносит .........МИР

Не боится хулигана,
В душе его осталась.......РАНА

Продолжаем викторину,
Бывает и взрывная словно......МИНА

По слогам писала - мама
И еще одно словечко ............РАМА

Она прекрасна, как картина.
Морская девушка...........МАРИНА

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> Эта женщинам- кумир,
> всем она приносит .........МИР


Чуть поправлю:

Эта женщина - кумир,
С нею в доме лад да …….МИР

----------


## Ольгия

> ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКУ ПРО МАРИЮ


_Ранее не встречала, сочинила свою:_

«Ре» - вторая, седьмая – «си»,
Ну, а третья нота ….. МИ

По-простому скажем «сотка», очень жаль, что не гектар!
Измеряем свой участок. На латыни звучит ….. АР


Вертинский про розы пел нам в парке Чаир,
Но также красив кипарис и цветущий …… АИР

Берёшь кредиты ты у всех – мы скажем прямо:
Будь осторожен! Впереди маячит долговая …… ЯМА

Крикливых женщин здесь базар,
Не рынок, просто бабий …. ЯР _ (переделала Курочкин «рынок»)_

Филипп Киркоров – наш певец, хоть и из Болгарии.
Песню, что тебе споёт, назовём мы ……. АРИЯ

Защищать свою страну будем ты и я,
Вместе - сила мы с тобой, вместе …. АРМИЯ

Маня, Машенька, Маруся – звучит по-русски, как ни говори,
Мы же Машу по-французски просто назовём … МАРИ


Хорошо быть с тобой рядом: ты и я!
Я люблю тебя, родная, …… МАРИЯ

_или_
Знать, что с тобою навсегда, всегда мы вместе: ты и я!
Живу тобой, дышу тобой, моя родная ….. МАРИЯ

_и «Украинский» вариант:_
Ты - как мечта, как сердцу «мрiя»!
Люблю тебя, моя ….. Мария!

_Ну и вышесказанный_ МИР

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

_Попросили в личку, выставляю сюда, может, ещё кому пригодится._

Перестаивалка *ТАИСИЯ*

 «Ре» - вторая, третья – «ми»,
А седьмая нота …….. СИ

Летать мечтает в жизни  каждый,
Но может только лишь отважный!
Выполняя Родины приказ
Взвился смело в небо лётчик ….. АС

Хвойных деревьев бывает немало
Ель и сосну назовём мы сначала.
Длинной иглою растёт  у них лист.
К хвойным деревьям относится …. ТИС

Если мы с тобой едины,
Если вместе ты и я,
Значит, и тебя устроит
Весь мой путь и жизнь ….. СИЯ

Свил гнездо на нашей крыше,
Выбрал место он повыше,
Длинноклювый, голенастый
Прилетел к нам белый ……. АИСТ

Отгадать загадку надо:
У коров бывает - стадо,
Прайд - у львов, овец – отара,
Двадцать их, иль просто пара.
Скажем, точно подмечая, 
Что у птиц бывает  ……. СТАЯ

Что за очередь, за процессия?
Здесь и радость есть, и экспрессия! 
Градус в душах у нас – 100 по Цельсию,
Это что ж за напасть-эпидерсия?
Не нужна нам сегодня дискуссия,
Никого мы не спросим согласия,
Чрезвычайная  мы комиссия, 
Чтоб поздравить тебя,  ……. ТАИСИЯ

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

аист, сыр, пирс, трап, тир, пир, пират, пиастр

выпил рому ,тут же закусил
На столе сегодня вкусный ...*сыр* 

с корабля сойти на землю каждый рад
а для этого нам нужен...*трап*

закатили праздник на весь мир
вот такой он настоящий ..*пир*

тут нельзя терять ориентир
коль пришёл стрелять ты в ...*тир*

ишь какой ты попугай,глазастый
в кошельке увидел он ...*пиастры*

не умеет говорить тирад
одноглазый Сильвер ..наш ...*пират*

мальчик или девочка? Лист чист
вам поможет разораться ...*аист*

----------

Всегда всем весело (05.08.2016), Свято с Наталкою (21.10.2017)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> перестраивалка ПИАСТРЫ
> аист, сыр, пирс, трап, тир, пир, пират, пиастр


Как и обещала, букоФФФки http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4893764 
Лена, еще раз спасибо тебе огромное!!!

----------


## MariGri

> Давай фамилию ТВОИХ молодых-мы с Музой поколдуем


Танюша, а можно мне присоседиться? У молодых фамилия Усовы.

----------


## Курица

> а можно мне присоседиться? У молодых фамилия Усовы.


 :Meeting:  очень неудачный набор букв, увы. Только ТРИ слова, причём 2 из них-ед.число и множ.-
усы, ус
су(ден.единица)-так что перестаивалки НЕ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ :Meeting:  :No2:

----------


## MariGri

> перестаивалки НЕ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ


Вот и   я крутила-вертела -    а не тут-то было

----------


## Петрова Нина

Здравствуйте, на юбилее в пионерском стиле проводила такую игру-переставлялку со словом ПИОНЕР:
1.	Словно огоньки раскрываются цветки,
Растет цветок семьей, называется ПИОН.

2.	Младший брат большой лошадки,
Обожает сахар сладкий,
Хоть в седло, а хоть в телегу
И участвует в забегах.
Прогуляется в загоне,
Где еще пасутся ПОНИ.

3.	Закатили на весь мир
Всем на загляденье ПИР.

4.	С током очень он дружён,
Всегда заряженный ИОН.

5.	Чтобы площадь круга найти,
Используют всегда число ПИ.

6.	Нота мчит на бал в карете,
Плещет в море и реке,
Есть она и в винегрете,
Догадались? Нота РЕ.

7.	Есть желание одно – 
Купить автомобиль РЕНО.

8.	В газете статьи пишет остро
Журналист своим ПЕРОм.

9.	Если кредит не заплатил из-за лени,
Банк сразу начислит огромные ПЕНИ.

10.	Всем ребятам он пример,
Самый лучший ПИОНЕР.

Может кому пригодится.

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> 8.	В газете статьи пишет остро
> Журналист своим ПЕРОм.


Хорошая перестраивалка, только "перо" я бы заменила на Именительный падеж:

Павлина гордость распирает,
Хвост разноцветный распускает,
Покажет, словно в танце болеро,
Во всей красе своё цветастое ……. ПЕРО

----------


## lyoka.l

Дополнение к "С юбилеем".

Сегодня  каждый б  ел и пил
Для танцев бы хватило   СИЛ.

А вот на ЛИС и МЕБЕЛИ не получается, может кто смогёт?

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## lyoka.l

Вот еще 

Перед каждым юбилеем 
Мы и красим, мы и БЕЛИМ.

Гости с разных городов
И в гостях давно уж не были
Ночевать каждый готов
Лишь хватило б в доме МЕБЕЛИ.

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Алисочка

Девуленьки, помогите срочно с двухстрочными рифмами на слова - *Фёдор, двор, роды* (как думаете уместно это слово будет на свадьеб  :Blink: ),* рёв, род *

----------


## ЮлияЗвонкова

> Девуленьки, помогите срочно с двухстрочными рифмами на слова - *Фёдор, двор, роды* (как думаете уместно это слово будет на свадьеб ),* рёв, род *


Алиса, я думаю все слова с мрачной тональностью стоит исключить:))) рёв  точно нет. А род конечно пойдет.

----------


## ЮлияЗвонкова

Дорогие! Помогите пожалуйста домыслить или скорее исправить меня. Нужна перестраивалка "Поздравляем Оля"
Вот примитивно набросала:
 (В запасе еще остались слова: Европа, леопард, не зря, паровоз:)))

Олю знаем мы давно
Юбилярша просто   ВО!

Нас на праздник позвала
Мы все поняли.. ПОРА! или (Мы сказали дружно  ДА)

Принесли с собой добро
Начерпай его  ВЕДРО!

Громко крикнем не тая
Ты у нас как по утру   ЗАРЯ!


Засим... усе..
Теперь зафиналить нужно.. еще наверно двустишья 3-4..

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Дополнение к "С юбилеем".
> Сегодня каждый б ел и пил
> Для танцев бы хватило СИЛ.


Лена спасибо за дополнене!!я тут малость переделала
Сегодня каждый вкусно ел и пил
На танцы много накопили СИЛ.

----------


## proshka

> Нужна перестраивалка "Поздравляем Оля"
>  .


Юля, в этой теме пост №5 и пост №8 может вам пригодится.

----------


## proshka

"Поздравляем!"
А мне  к Дню Учителя нужна стихотворная перестраивалка  для поздравления в адрес  работников Управления образованием. Там работают, как вы понимаете и финансисты, и инспекторы, и бухгалтеры, и  методисты, и водители и т.п.
Вот слова из ключевого слова «Поздравляем». 
Древо
Земля
Дрова
Задор
Даром
Проза
Вода
Море
Вера
Удар
Роза
Пора
Мода
Поза
Лад
Ряд
Рад
Д ар
Дом
Еда
Род
Воз
Девчата, помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## ЮлияЗвонкова

> Юля, в этой теме пост №5 и пост №8 может вам пригодится.


Спасибо за отклик!!! Буду составлять :Ok:

----------


## Ольгия

> Поздравляем Оля


_И в дополнение к посту 5_

Его работа в глубине, на самом дне. 
Его работа в темноте и тишине. 
Но кто же он, ответьте на вопрос, 
Не космонавт, а ходит среди звёзд?   (Водолаз.) 
.  .  .
Ем я уголь, пью я воду, 
Как напьюсь – прибавлю ходу. 
Везу обоз на сто колес 
И называюсь ..... Паровоз 
. . . . 
_Просмотри с первой странички, тут не так много, нотки ДО,РЕ,МИ найдешь._

_А как найти все слова в Анаграмме знаешь?_

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## ЮлияЗвонкова

> _И в дополнение к посту 5_
> 
> Его работа в глубине, на самом дне. 
> Его работа в темноте и тишине. 
> Но кто же он, ответьте на вопрос, 
> Не космонавт, а ходит среди звёзд?   (Водолаз.) 
> .  .  .
> Ем я уголь, пью я воду, 
> Как напьюсь – прибавлю ходу. 
> ...


Да. Я этим сайтом пользуюсь. Слов у меня достаточно, просто подвожу конкретно под юбилярыню:) Она активная женщина (паровоз подходит) :) Двое детей, внуки, муж.

----------


## proshka

> "Поздравляем!"
> А мне  к Дню Учителя нужна стихотворная перестраивалка  для поздравления в адрес  работников Управления образованием.


Вот, сочинила начало:
Торжество октябрь встречает,
Спешит с цветами детвора.
Учительство родного края
Поздравлять пришла...ПОРА!

В газетах мы читаем сообщенья:
"Ваш труд достоин всяческих наград,
Слов благодарности и восхищенья!"
И нас сегодня славить каждый...РАД!

Может кто-нибудь присоединится к словотворчеству? Девочки, АУ!

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67

Девочки, всем здрасти, помогите пожалуйста. очень нужно перестраивалка " с днём учителя!"

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Девочки, дорогие, очень срочно!!!
Получила заказ на проведения Дня дошкольного работника. Если кто-то сможет помочь - в долгу не останусь!

Нужна перестраивалка ВОСПИТАТЕЛЬ (двустишия). Слова: пистолет, летопись, писатель, теплота, пальто, сальто, весло, вальс, сталь, лепта, сила, сало, пиво. 

Проводить буду в любом случае, даже просто в прозе, слова уж больно прикольные получились.

----------


## Курица

> Нужна перестраивалка ВОСПИТАТЕЛЬ (двустишия). Слова: пистолет, летопись, писатель, теплота, пальто, сальто, весло, вальс, сталь, лепта, сила, сало, пиво. 
> Проводить буду в любом случае, даже просто в прозе, слова уж больно прикольные получились.


Ольчик, два слова из предложенного списка - не использовала...но вот что получилось:
*
Перестраивалка «ВОСПИТАТЕЛЬ»* 
_(двустишия от Т.Жегуновой)_. 

Быть воспитателем – не просто ремесло!
В руках у вас и лодка, и … *весло.*

Всем вашим  деткам – озорным и милым
Не только доброта нужна,  а…*сила* !

Но воспитательское сердце – как хрусталь:
Оно и хрупкое, и  прочное, как…*сталь*!

Без вас в саду и мрак,  и пустота!
От вас от всех исходит….*теплота*.

А сколько планов пишете вы, кстати,
Как будто б ты какой-нибудь…*писатель*.

Вам мало платят! Правда! Но никто
Из вас зимой без шуб не ходит и…*пальто*!

В саду-бывало - так накрутишься подчас!
Как будто целый день танцуешь… *вальс!*

Ваш голос иногда – почти контрАльто,
 И вам подвластны и шпагат, и…*сальто!*

Бывает в жизни и  такой момент:
Когда вам кажется, что нужен…*пистолет*!


Придёшь домой ты к ужину. Устала!
И  с удовольствием  ешь хлебушек и… *сало.*

А  иногда – коль жизнь несправедлива -
И воспитательница выпьет кружку…*пива.*

----------

mash-elena (11.02.2016), mel00elena (25.09.2017), nickolka-parovoz (20.09.2018), ДомТамада (20.11.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Танюша!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ты -  :Tender: ЧУДО!!!! Спасииииибо!!!!  Рифмовочки- чудесные!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Дудырева Галина

*Курица*, очень вовремя,большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## Затейник

Ласковое слово, обращаемое к младенцу АГУ
яркая многоцветная дуга	РАДУГА
В старину: придворная или домашняя шутиха (БРАННОЕ СТОВО)	ДУРА
Близкий приятель, лицо, связанное с кем-нибудь дружбой	ДРУГ
название сырного рынка в Нидерландах	ГАУДА
геометрическая фигура, часть круга ДУГА
Продолжите фразу: "Если б я нащёл бы клад... был бы я безмерно....РАД!
Египетский бог солнца РА

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

*Манок для перестроения по буквам алфавита* 
_(Ольгия)_

Вот не был ты, а я была,
Вот ты не смог, а я смогла.
Нечасто пусть, всё ж иногда
Нас выручает буква ..… А
= =
Когда чабан пасёт отару,
Кричит он громко: «Цоб-цобэ!»
Всех может он загнать в кошару,
И лишь баран «ни мэ, ни …… Бэ»
=  =
Люблю машины разные:
Зелёные и красные.
Но других приятней мне
Та, что марки БМ …….. В
= =
Журнал читаем на досуге,
Когда хотим повеселить друг друга.
С названьем «Чем развлечь гостей»,
А сокращённо ЧР …… Г
= =
Мы летим почти на крыльях!
Нам со всеми по пути!
Вас по всей стране огромной
Можем быстро довезти!
Вы успеете везде
С нашей славной РЖ ……… Д
= =
В сложном слове «длинношеее»
Отыскать её сумеем мы.
Здесь их три, а вот в «фойе»
Лишь одна есть буква …… Е
= =
Едет жаба на еже – 
Выходи на букву …… Же
= =
Чтоб шифровку передать,
Надо код сложнейший знать.
Понять чтоб азбуку Морзе_ (ударение на Е)_
Помогут «м», «о», «р» и …… «З»
= =
А и Б сидели на трубе.
А упало, Б пропало,
Что осталось на трубе?...... И
= =
Сверху «галочку» поставим,
Дело тут занятное,
Станет буква «И» другою,
А точней, ……… И КРАТКОЕ
= =
Вас решили мы призвать
Вместе с нами поиграть:
А давай-ка, запевай-ка,
Наливай-ка, не зевай-ка!

Есть в словах тех часть одна,
Одинакова она.
Знаем мы наверняка,
Здесь  поможет буква …..Ка
= =
Будь то «ель»,  «метель»,  «постель»,
В конце слова слышим …… эЛь
= =
Вновь возглавим стройку века, 
На Байкал приедем к вам.
Помните, куда мы рвались?
Сокращенно Бэ, А, ….. эМ
= =
Если радио включаешь,
Быть в курсе хочешь новостей,
И сам порой не замечаешь,
Что знаешь ты про А, П, ……. Н
_(Агентство печати Новости - АПН)_
= =
В старом дереве дупло
Ну совсем как буква  …. О
= =
Хоть ты водитель, хоть пешеход,
Всяк на дороге должен быть строг!
Просты законы, как «А» и «Б»:
Не попадайте вы в ДТ ……П
= =
Мы – родом из детства,
Но сейчас и теперь
Душою и памятью 
Из ССС ……. Р
. . . . .
Жить с ним не будешь мрачно –
Однозначно!
Как ангел непорочно - 
Это точно!
Ведь он не сэр, не мэр, не пэр, 
А лидер он  ЛДП …….. Р
= =
Ехала машина тёмным лесом
За каким-то интересом.
Инте-Инте-Интерес,
Выходи на букву …… С
= =
Если любите искусство,
Если любите театр,
Вы всегда безумно рады
Посетить наш славный  М, ХА …… Т
= =
На любой вопрос коварный
Есть ответ универсальный:
Потому, потому,
Что кончается на ……. У
= =

----------

Aina (12.02.2020), Барановская Наталья (14.03.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (06.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Мы рискуем, это – блеф,
Выходи на букву ….. Ф
. . . . .
Много партий в стране знаем,
Лишь немногим доверяем.
А Зюганов – вот успех! 
Лидер он КПР …… Ф
_ или_
(А Зюганов – смех и грех! 
Лидер он КПР …… Ф)
= =
Хоть блоха для нас плоха, 
Не при чём здесь буква ….. Ха
= =
Витаминов много знаем,
От А до Я употребляем.
Но лишь сальцЭ, яйцЭ, винцЭ
Имеют витаминчик ……. Цэ
= =
Модельеров – пруд пруди,
Соберём до кучи:
Здесь Армани, и Диор,
Кляйн, Юдашкин, Гуччи.
И возник  меж ними спор,
Чья одежда круче.
Вывод сделаем один:
Нет одежды горьче, 
Чем у пары мужиков - 
У Габбаны с Доль  ….. ЧЕ
= =
Шла машина темным лесом
За каким-то интересом.
Инте-инте-интерес,
Выходи на букву "эС".
Буква "эС" нехороша,
Выходи на букву "Ша".
= =
Если к Ша прибавить хвостик,
Меж двух букв он станет мостик.
Была «чаша», станет «чаща»
Был он «Проша», станет «проще».
Вот такие чудеса 
Можем делать с буквой ….. Ща
= =
Хоть редко, но бывает так,
Что очень нужен ТВЁРДЫЙ …… ЗНАК
= =
На вид она совсем невзрачна,
Но роль в любви играет однозначно!
Звучит она во всех концах страны
В словах «любимый», «самый» - буква …..Ы
= =
Бывает, без неё - никак!
И эта буква – МЯГКИЙ ….. ЗНАК
= =
Если нет у вас ответа,
Не хватает слов тебе,
То, раздумывая долго,
Говорим мы букву …… Э-э-э
= =
Вам игру я предлагаю
И загадку загадаю:
С буквы «С» начнётся «слон»
С буквы «П» – большой «питон».
Откровенно признаю:
Нет зверей на букву ….. Ю
= =
Он, она и ты – семья.
Каждый в ней – есть буква …… Я
= = = = = = =  = = = = 
_Все вышеупомянутые фамилии использованы исключительно для рифмы_  :Taunt:

----------

Aina (12.02.2020), Барановская Наталья (14.03.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (06.09.2016)

----------


## mariya27

Девочки, помогите пожалуйста, очень нужно перестраивалка " Капиталина"

----------


## Курица

> очень нужно перестраивалка " Капиталина"


Если это имя :Derisive: , то оно пишется так: КАПИТ*О*ЛИНА.
Слова интересные есть:
политика
антилопа
капитан
напиток
лопата
опилки
платок
канат
питон
толпа
...
Времени нет(((

----------


## проказница

отличная перестраивалка, люди очень любят всякие такие штучки
особенно они хорошо проходят на корпоративах, на юбилеях на свадьбах правда не пробовала. Спасибо за находку!

----------


## elmira67

Классные четверостишья получились.

Описания игры не видела, но поняла идею, отлично.

жаль стих увидела, когда  прошел день дошкольного работника

Молодцы, девчата.

С цифрами как интересно

----------


## valera999

Снимаю Шляпу!

----------


## Миро4ка

Девочки, написала, сегодня у милиции родной (полиции) веду праздник, они у меня шухарные, поэтому и текст такой, может кому пригодится)))

КАЖДЫЙ ПРАЗДНИКУ СЕГОДНЯ РАД, ЖИЗНЬ БЕЗ ПРАЗДНИКА ПРОСТО  - АД
ТУФЛИ НАТЕРЛИ ДО ДЫР, ЧТОБЫ КРАСИВЫМИ ПРИЙТИ НА СЛАВНЫЙ – ПИР
МНОГИЕ СЕГОДНЯ ВЫПУСТЯТ ПАР, ДЛЯ ЭТОГО НЕ НУЖЕН ОСОБЫЙ – ДАР
МЫ ВСЕГДА ЗА МИР, А ПРИКАЗЫ ОТДАЕТ НАШ – КОМАНДИР
НЕ ВЕРИТЕ, ЧТО КАЖДЫЙ ИЗ НАС ТАНЦОР? ВОДКА ВНЕСЕТ СВОЙ ВЕСЕЛЫЙ – ЗАДОР
ВСЕ, ЗАСОСАЛА ПРАЗДНИЧНАЯ ТРЯСИНА, ТОЛЬКО С УТРА НЕ ТРЯСИСЬ С БУДУНА КАК – ОСИНА
СТАНЕТ ЛИ КАЖДЫЙ ИЗ НАС ПРОКАЗНИКОМ, ВРЕМЯ ПОКАЖЕТ, НУ А ВСЕХ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛОВ – С ПРАЗДНИКОМ

----------


## Dium

Какую на годовасие лучше всего взять перестраивалку? Подскажите универсальную? Может Поздравляем, Подарки? По имени скорее мало, что получится - малышку зовут АРИНА , может СЕМЬЯ ПОГОНЯ - кто силен, придумайте плиз! надо на 13.11.2014  :Blink:

----------


## Курица

> малышку зовут АРИНА


Светик, написала в личку :Aga:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

девочки , а перестраивалку к году козы не делали "ГОД КОЗЫ" ИЛИ "КОЗАНОСТРА" "КОЗАНОВА" Очень нужно Хочу в новый год кв стиле 80-90 к пластинкам буквы приклеить козлинные и вперёд

----------


## Ольгия

> а перестраивалку к году козы не делали "ГОД КОЗЫ" ИЛИ "КОЗАНОСТРА" "КОЗАНОВА" Очень нужно


Ну как же не делали?! Вот они, родимые, ты, наверное, тему про Год козы совсем пропустила, там столько всего!!!!!
Год Козы - посты 393, 399 и 400 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138359&page=27
Ко(а)занова - посты 249, 250, 251, 252 и 253 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138359&page=17
Коза ностра - посты 395, 397 и 567 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...38#post4924138

----------


## ZAVCLUB

> Ну как же не делали?! Вот они, родимые, ты, наверное, тему про Год козы совсем пропустила, там столько всего!!!!!
> Год Козы -[/url]


спасибо огромное , за то что ткнули носом.

----------


## Урдомчанка

Вношу свою лепту. Может пригодится для корпоратива.
Перестраивалка.     (на слово ГАЗОПРОВОД)

Из машины, вот те раз, выхлопной выходит …    ГАЗ
У электрика есть повод: с молотка продать весь …   ПРОВОД
Ходим чистыми всегда   потому, что есть …   ВОДА
Чтоб вода стекала со дворов, выроем поглубже …   РОВ
В темноте через забор лезет в форточку к нам …   ВОР
Когда в бане пыл и жар из щелей выходит…   ПАР
Год Змеи я встретить рад, выползает мерзкий … ГАД
Ох, упился наш Федор, стыд и срам, тебе …   ПОЗОР
Чух, чух, чух, под стук колес, едет-едет …   ПАРОВОЗ
Нужно нам всего немного: лишь до Котласа…   ДОРОГА
Превосходный мой вокал – это от природы …   ДАР
Есть у нас прекрасный довод здесь собраться – это …   ПОВОД
Наш породистый трезор охраняет верно…   ДВОР
Чтоб расширить кругозор, посмотри «Ночной…   ДОЗОР»
В песне пела нам природа, хороша у нас …   ПОГОДА

Трубы  слаженно кладет сильный северный народ.
А по трубам газ идет. Это наш  -  ГАЗОПРОВОД

----------

nickolka-parovoz (20.09.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Урдомчанка

А еще у меня просьба, не нашла перестраивалку на имя Михаил. Может поможете?

----------


## Ольгия

> перестраивалку на имя Михаил. Может поможете?


Помочь трудно, потому что слова вырисовываются: хлам, хам, мал, ил, ми

----------


## Урдомчанка

> Помочь трудно, потому что слова вырисовываются: хлам, хам, мал, ил, ми


Действительно, не очень приятные слова! Ну что ж, попробуем что-нибудь другое!

----------


## Руслан Ра

а тут можно на ЛЮБОЕ слово сделать свою подборку:

http://bodyonov.ru/projects/words-game/

----------

дюймовка (30.08.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

> можно на ЛЮБОЕ слово сделать свою подборку


Спасибо большое! Я пользовалась другим помощником, но он вот уже несколько дней не работает. Пришлось "Михаил" раскладывать "вручную". Правда, разложила слово на твоей ссылке, таких маленьких слов, как "ил", "ми" (нота) - не дал. Так что, доверяй, но проверяй :-)

----------


## Ольгия

Перестраивалка САМОВАР *от Ольгии*

Гости в сборе. Браво! Браво!
Перед вами вся ……..Орава

С этим чУдным юбилеем
Все спешат поздравить вас.
Даже инопланетянин
Прилетел с планеты …. Марс

Если праздник пришёл в дом, 
Доставай скорее …… Ром

Когда выпьем по 100 грамм
Спляшем все Зам-Зам- …… Арам

Чтобы был всегда здоровым,
Не болел и не замёрз,
Выпей лучший из напитков - 
Витаминный сладкий ……….Морс

Среди морепродуктов на столе
Деликатесов назовём немало:
Имеют панцирь как футляр,
Лангуст, и лобстер, и …….. Омар

Про рыбу заливную знают все: «Какая гадость!»
А мы хотим гостям доставить радость:
Вы смело заходите все в наш дом,
В меню у нас сегодня вкусный ……. Сом

Он стоит такой пузатый,
Руки в медные бока,
Торчит носик крючковатый,
В нём вода из родника.
Окружили его чашки,
Сахар, пирожки и мёд,
Он, как командир в фуражке
Чаю всем гостям нальёт.
Пышет дымом, идёт пар,
Он зовётся ……. Самовар

----------

ДомТамада (20.11.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Курица

Кричалка от Оли-Ольгии:




> Итак, кричалка. И по форуму поискала, и по интернету полазила, и сама мозгами пораскинула.
> 
> Летать мечтает в жизни каждый,
> Но сможет только лишь отважный!
> Он пилотаж покажет без прикрас,
> О лётчике таком мы скажем … АС
> 
> Пела песню ей метель, 
> В Новый год мы ставим …. ЕЛЬ
> ...

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> Всех зовёт купаться ... ЛЕТО


 оБшиблась, нет буквы "о"!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Перестраивалка "Вконтакте" от *sofa2008*

Течет, как кровь по жилам человека, 
Но не река, не питьевой исток, 
По проводам сочится и розеткам, 
Будь аккуратен, ведь опасен …. ТОК

Танцуют артисты умело, красиво,
Да только один не поймет, что да как?
Кричат ему зрители все, что есть силы:
"Мелодию слушай, не чувствуешь …. ТАКТ

Лежит на солнце, греется,
Не ведая забот.
Ему бы с кошкой встретиться...
И кто же это? …. КОТ

Приду и выучу уроки, 
По дому сделаю всё в срок,
И, взяв коньки, спрошу у мамы:
"Теперь мне можно на …. КАТОК?"

Он грязи не боится,
Всегда идет ва-банк.
Везде проехать сможет 
Наш гусеничный …. ТАНК

Как много песен и мелодий!
Слагать их - сложная работа!
Аккорды, гаммы и тональность…
В основе же всегда есть …. НОТА

В казино рискнём, сыграем,
У фортуны свой закон,
Мы прекрасно понимаем,
Всё поставлено на – КОН  (от *Хрисеида*)

Если ты пацан реальный,
Хоть наяву, хоть виртуально,
Честен, добр, ко всем компактен,
Хочу дружить с тобой ...... ВКОНТАКТЕ

----------

BimBoom (19.05.2016), lencom2007 (23.05.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (07.08.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

_"Чем Развлечь Гостей" / Выпуск 5(144)2014,  автор Оптимистка = Мирошниченко Людмила_

Эх, болото, печаль и кручина.
Где водяной, всегда рядом… Тина.

Узел морской завязать буду рад,
А для начала возьму я... Канат.

Кто помнит печальную долю «Титаника»?
Людей погубила льдина и… Паника.

По морю как важный корабль рулит,
Фонтаны пускает гигант-рыба… Кит.

В гареме начальник, бесспорно, султан.
А на корабле главный кто?.. Капитан.

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Затейник

Девочки, есть ли перестраивалка ДИСКО ПАТИ?

----------


## Ольгия

_Ну, я как всегда: по амбару (форумскому) помела, по сусекам (мозговым) поскребла:_

Будет строен и высок 
Тот, кто пьёт томатный ….. СОК 

Нелегко стихи даются,
Не сразу рифмы подберутся.
Знает творческий народ,
Этот труд бросает в ….. ПОТ

Он – ботанический, фруктовый,
Зоологический, вишнёвый,
И даже детским он бывает.
Кто это слово отгадает?   (САД)

Хвойных деревьев бывает немало
Ель и сосну назовём мы сначала.
Длинной иглою растёт у них лист.
К хвойным деревьям относится …. ТИС

Муха с жалом? Чудеса!
Знают все - это ….. ОСА 

Сейф откроет только тот,
Кто его узнает  …. КОД

Чтоб просеять мне муку, 
Утварь эту я беру   (СИТО)

Сломалась под бычком доска,
И он воскликнул: «Ох, …. ТОСКА»

Речка тихо нам журчала,
Чтоб нашли её начало – 
Тихий, слабый ручеёк
Под названием ….. ИСТОК

Есть вкусная булка, рецепт не избитый,
С начинкой внутри. Называется …… ПИТА

Если друг подвёл, ты влип  –
Скажем прямо: скользкий ….. ТИП

Гордость девушки, краса  –
Светло-русая …… КОСА

Быть может каждый электрод
Хоть анод, а хоть …. КАТОД

Хоть сделать забор, хоть пол, хоть отмостки – 
Всегда нам нужны деревянные …. ДОСКИ

Погнуть, поцарапать – всегда были риски.
Пластинки тогда называли мы ….. ДИСКИ

Гуляй, веселись, на танцпол выходи,
Мы все зажигаем на …… ДИСКОПАТИ

----------


## Затейник

> Нелегко стихи даются,
> Не сразу рифмы подберутся.
> Знает творческий народ,
> Этот труд бросает в ….. ПОТ


Ольга, большое спасибо! Это действительно большой труд, терпение и усидчивость (чего иным не хватает :Blush2: ). Спасибо за вашу щедрость душевную и отзывчиврсть :Yes4:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Ольгия

> Это действительно большой труд, терпение и усидчивость (чего иным не хватает)


Не, у меня не усидчивость, а улёжчивость  :Taunt: . Ложусь спать, а самой совсем не до сна, мозги начинают лихорадочно рифмовать. Вскакиваю, включаю свет, записываю. Опять свет выключаю, ложусь .... и всё по-новой. Это хорошо, что я вчера была одна, а то мои постоянные включения-выключения света уж очень раздражают родню.

----------


## боевая

Друзья, а может мне кто нибудь подскажет, как сделать игру - перестраивалку с карточной колодой? Если взять две команды по 10 человек и раздать им карты, а потом организовать карточную игру. Один игрок и у него команда - это колдода карт. А вот когда он свою карту выдвигает, и с противоположной стороны карту выдвигает, то что карты должны сделать при встрече? У меня через два дня вечеринка в стиле "гангста" и вот только что возникла идея... Или я велосипед изобрела?

----------


## Курица

> Друзья, а может мне кто нибудь подскажет, как сделать игру - перестраивалку с карточной колодой? Если взять две команды по 10 человек и раздать им карты, а потом организовать карточную игру. Один игрок и у него команда - это колдода карт. А вот когда он свою карту выдвигает, и с противоположной стороны карту выдвигает, то что карты должны сделать при встрече? У меня через два дня вечеринка в стиле "гангста" и вот только что возникла идея... *Или я велосипед изобрела*?


 :Derisive: Ну, не то, чтоб велосипед...но...
Посмотри тут, у Марьи в Сокровищнице - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135950 
Там фото...про содержание игры - у неё в личке или по комментам...
Возможно, это похоже на то, что тебе хочется.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Встанем с буквами мы в ряд,как натянутый КАНАТ
У праздника не будет сюжета, коль не заполнена АНКЕТА
Таня с (имя мужа) красота, что за славная ..ЧЕТА
У Танюши Др , это факт,Отметим и подпишем АКТ
Знает всяк интеллигент,курить вредно..даже "Кент"
Мечтает каждый человек, обналичить миллионный ..ЧЕК
Таня у нас большой талант-она ровненько прострочит КАНТ
Дружба с Таней надёжна как банк. Она крепка как мощный ТАНК
Стол богатый,съесть пора,рыбку красную...КЕТА
Пожелаем Всем удач,ведь каждый своей сыдьбы вершитель и ТКАЧ
Если денег будет пачка, купим новую мы...ТАЧКУ (или купим Танечке мы тачку)
Красива, как русалочка, сегодня наша ...ТАНЕЧКА!

Большое спасибо за  помощь нашей форумчанке *Риша-Риша* :Tender:

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (07.08.2017), Линдстедт (30.06.2020)

----------


## Ivica

Писала для дочки перестраивалку на юбилей научно-исследовательского института, совпадающий с днём науки, который скоро грянет. Может понадобится кому для научных сотрудников.
М Е Т А Б О Л И З М

Оставим сегодня дела и проблемы,
Нынче у нас юбилейная ТЕМА

Стоят в снегу в Корелах терема,
В Архангельске хозяйничает зимушка- ЗИМА

Дешевле и проще завтрака нет,
Или овсянка или ОМЛЕТ

Пройдут февральские морозы,
И первой зацветёт МИМОЗА

На холод, темноту не сетуй,
Придёт к нам северное ЛЕТО

Ну как теперь нам за рубли
Уехать в отпуск на БАЛИ

Пусть юбилейный этот год
Нам не прибавит всем ЗАБОТ

Будет и в нашей работе просвет,
И мы коллективом пойдём на БАЛЕТ

Не ждём мы повышения зарплаты,
Научные открытия нам ЗЛАТО

Переживём любой мы катаклизм,
Если в порядке МЕТАБОЛИЗМ

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Дом

Друзья, подскажите, может есть у кого в копилке четверостишье, чтобы получить слово ТАНК и слово ЗАЩИТНИК? Или может на волне вдохновения сможете написать))) Буду очень благодарна)))

----------


## Ольгия

> слово ТАНК и слово ЗАЩИТНИК


Он грязи не боится,
Всегда идет ва-банк.
Везде проехать сможет 
Наш гусеничный …. ТАНК    (от sofa2008)

Он готов в огонь и бой, 
Защищая нас с тобой. 
В службе он всегда отличник,
Достойный Родины ..... ЗАЩИТНИК

----------

Линдстедт (30.06.2020)

----------


## Дом

Ольга, спасибо за отзывчивость и оперативность!



> Он грязи не боится,
> Всегда идет ва-банк.
> Везде проехать сможет 
> Наш гусеничный …. ТАНК (от sofa2008)
> 
> Он готов в огонь и бой, 
> Защищая нас с тобой. 
> В службе он всегда отличник,
> Достойный Родины ..... ЗАЩИТНИК


 Я придумываю перестраивалку для пятиклашек на слово ЗАЩИТНИК
Вот, что у меня получилось, если кому-нибудь пригодится или подправите мой текст, буду рада!

Богатыря в сражении
Всегда защитит
Надежное оружие
Меч и ЩИТ

Если в бою врага
Не уничтожит мина,
В глуши лесной
Его затянет болотная ТИНА

После сражения
Форму починить
Солдату прытко
Помогут игла и НИТКА

Конец войне,
Никто не прячет счастья слез
И радостного крика
Нам принесла покой и мир
Богиня Победы НИКА

Раздался из окопов победный крик
И в тот же миг,
Фашиста охватила паника
И нервный ТИК

Корректировки текста приветствуются!!!

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Дом

Ольгия, девочки! Может еще какие-нибудь соображения будут по поводу слова ЗАЩИТНИК. Сейчас тестировала на муже эту перестраивалку,все слова отгадал, а защитника не смог, сказал-пограничник, значит дети тоже не отгадают))) Наверное, потому что отличник-пограничник. 



> Он готов в огонь и бой, 
> Защищая нас с тобой. 
> В службе он всегда отличник,
> Достойный Родины ..... ЗАЩИТНИК

----------


## Ольгия

Если слово в рифму найдёшь лучше, можно и переделать, я другого не нашла.

----------


## Дом

> Если слово в рифму найдёшь лучше, можно и переделать


возник проник родник цветник приник сник узник бессмертник всадник пленник полковник предвестник памятник соперник участник наследник сторонник - вот такие слова к ЗАЩИТНИК

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Сейчас тестировала на муже эту перестраивалку,все слова отгадал, а защитника не смог, сказал-пограничник, значит дети тоже не отгадают))) Наверное, потому что отличник-пограничник.


Значит можно так и сделать,если Оля не против,конечно будет.



> Он готов в огонь и бой, 
> Защищая нас с тобой. 
> В службе он *как пограничник,*
> Достойный Родины ..... ЗАЩИТНИК

----------


## Дом

Татьяна, спасибо за участие)))
 У меня такой вариант получился( как-то длинновато, замысловато):
Чтоб небо было мирное над нами
Чтоб враг вовек к нам не проник
На страже Родины стоит
России доблестный...ЗАЩИТНИК

----------


## Natallive

Пожалуйста, помогите, с перестраивалкой "Заведующая". 
Собираются все завы детских садов района и готовится девичник. Мне кажется, что такая перестраивалка тоже бы не помешала, тем более, вы так тонко подбираете рифму. 
А слова я, примерно, составила: ведущая,  ваза, еда, азу, ява, ад,яд, зад, зев, удав, зуд, узда, зава. 
Правда, не все положительные слова относительно заведующей? Спасибо Вам, добрые волшебницы и волшебники.

----------


## Курица

> А слова я, примерно, составила: ведущая,  ваза, еда, азу, ява, ад,яд, зад, зев, удав, зуд, узда, зава.


Я бы взяла такие слова :Grin: :

ведущая
ваза
дева
езда
удав
узда
азу
вуз
еда

И -в завершение - заведующая.
Будет минутка-подумаю :Meeting:

----------


## Ольгия

> Будет минутка-подумаю


_Ну, я начну, а Таня поправит и дополнит_  :Derisive: 

Жила в Раю она прекрасно,
Тревожиться не надо было понапрасну,
Была единственной, как королева, 
Узнали все жену Адама? Это …… ЕВА

Долгожданное свиданье
Выше всяческих наград,
Ведь для любящих разлука – 
Это просто сущий ….. АД  (с форума)

Мухомор - красивый гриб,
Но съешь его – и ты погиб!
Яркий он на первый взгляд,
Но в себе содержит ….. ЯД  (с форума)

Ясен здесь ответ любому:
Пища, только по-другому.
Не составит вам труда
Отгадать, что то - ….. ЕДА  (с форума)

Я на обед вас повезу,
Вкусным угощу …… АЗУ

Хочу, чтоб все вы увидали,
Как ловко я кручу педали.
Но руль сломался, вот беда!
Прервалась быстрая …… ЕЗДА

Надарили нам цветов!
Мы не будем ждать приказа,
Чтоб цветы в букет собрать,
Нам потребуется .... ВАЗА

В любой её узнаем роли.
Лицо, знакомое до боли.
Для сердца нашего отрада:
Актриса Роговцева …… АДА

Остров в океане есть,
Его красот не перечесть.
Но с названием похожим
Мотоцикл бывает тоже.      (ЯВА)


Толстый он и длинный очень - 
Не дай Бог, приснится ночью.
Не умеет он кусаться,
Но можно сильно испугаться,
Его однажды увидав,
Всё потому, что он  ….. УДАВ

Всё знающая и всегда всё ведающая -
Любого садика ….. ЗАВЕДУЮЩАЯ

----------

ДомТамада (20.11.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Natallive

Вы, прямо-таки само совершенство!

 Какие же вы талантливые! Как быстро, даже глазом моргнуть не успела! :Yes4: 
"Спасибо!" я скажу сейчас,
Низко кланяюсь не раз!

----------


## Курица

> Ну, я начну, а Таня поправит и дополнит


Таня вчера не смогла (ну не ШМОГЛА :Meeting: ), а Оля справилась замечательно!
*Natallive*, заходите, у нас тепло))) :Derisive:

----------


## Ольгия

> Всё знающая и всегда всё ведающая -
> Любого садика ….. ЗАВЕДУЮЩАЯ


_Или так:_
Всегда всё знающая и *всем* ведающая -
Любого садика ….. ЗАВЕДУЮЩАЯ

----------


## Zажигалка

> МАРИНА





> ТАНЕЧКА


Девчата, а с именными перестраивалками какие подводки делаете?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Девчата, а с именными перестраивалками какие подводки делаете?


Алён у меня вопросник о Ю.(любимый цвет,люб. блюдо,каков королевский рост Ю и т.д.)Можно какие то весёлые вопросы о Ю. вопросов столько сколько букв в именной п-ке.

----------


## yana-75

Уважаемые профессионалы:-) Очень нужна ваша помощь! Хотим устроить на выпускной начальной школы (4 класс) перестраивалку. Не могу определиться с фразой. Надо, чтобы в ней были задействованы все ребята. Будет 15 человек (можно +2,/-1), надо чтобы каждый хотя бы по разу был задействован. Накидала несколько фраз, но везде есть повторяющиеся буквы, и, самое обидное, наиболее ходовые. Надо тогда, чтоб во входящих словах эти буквы повторялись столько же раз. На ум приходят фразы: ЛЕТНИЕ КАНИКУЛЫ (2*л, е, н, и, к), С НАЧАЛОМ КАНИКУЛ (2*н, л, к, 3*а), СЕГОДНЯ ВЫПУСКНОЙ (2*с, о, н), С ДНЕМ ВЫПУСКНИКА(2*с, н, к), ПРАЗДНИК ВЫПУСКНОЙ (2*п, н, к). Может сможете придумать другие фразы?
Если ничего более подходящего нет, то сможете накидать рифм на слова из фразы "ПРАЗДНИК ВЫПУСКНОЙ"? Слова:
папирус
новизна
выкройка
искорка
кувырок
аккорд
выкрик
скидка
икорка
радиус
коврик
дрова
ковка
созыв
киоск
вирус
скука
выдра
драйв
оазис
засов
окрик
Курск
кусок
нанду
койка
радио
попса
задор
курок
анонс
корка
завод
взор
виза
роза
вода
срыв
роса
руда
узор
узда
удар
пупс
ворс
удав
сода
сова
дыра
крик
удой
двор
диво
орда
вид
усы
рай
сыр
два
рад
зов
вуз
кок
пуп
ива
сад
узы
вий
дар
зуд
сор
вой
воз
суд
род
оса
азы
вор
поп
рис
рой

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ольгия

> Хотим устроить на выпускной начальной школы (4 класс) перестраивалку.


Вот что есть из готового: *Перестраивалка ОДНОКЛАССНИКИ*. Автор Таня-Курочка, последнее двустишие от Абадоновой Татьяны (это на случай, если не получишь ответ в точности на свой запрос)

Скажет так любой из вас:
«Наша школа –просто-КЛАСС!»
Любопытному всерьёз
Оторвали где-то НОС!
Без маникюра коль никак,
То требуется яркий ЛАК!
Не пускают в двери? Но
Выход есть! Залезь в ОКНО!
Испытать всё суждено!
Только б не упасть на ДНО!
В детстве часто одноклассники
Прыгали по клеткам в КЛАССИКИ!
Чтоб не был хриплым голосок,
Не пей, дружок, холодный СОК!
Из вас, конечно, каждый рад
Найти в земле старинный КЛАД!
Спешил к товарищу. Но вот
Ты вдруг забыл на двери….КОД!
На алгебре - идея фикс!
Есть игрек, значит, рядом –ИКС!
От мела мыть её - тоска…
Что это? Школьная ДОСКА!
Уроки кончились давно!
Каникулы! Пошли в КИНО!
Выпускной пройдёт. И он
Очень сладким будет…СОН!
И друзья мы и соратники,
Одним словом ..... ОДНОКЛАССНИКИ
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136323&page=82 
* * *
То, что буквы повторяются - ничего страшного, кто первый стал, того и место  :Victory: , тот более шустрый и сообразительный.

----------

Елена33в (18.11.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

*Перестраивалка «Каникулы»* от Т.Жегуновой =Тани-Курочки

Завершился школьный год,
Время отдыха нас ждёт!
Вот-вот каникулы придут,
ЧТО в слове этом скрылось тут?

Для девчонок-малышей
Спряталась там слово,
Вместе с чем толпа девчат 
Лето проводить готова!
Кукла
В слове есть прекрасный знак –
Болезням летом показать хотим…
Кулак
А кто за компом отдыхать привык,
Того ждёт мышка, поскорее сделай…
клик
Гулять кто любит допоздна,
Тот видит – в слове спряталась она!
Луна
Кто любит из девчонок наряжаться,
Без этого не сможет красоваться!
Лак
Кто из мальчишек Чингачгук,
Найдёт он в этом слове…
лук 
Ну, а теперь вставайте дружно в ряд
Сложите слово то, что любит стар и млад!
Каникулы
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137563&page=55

_Здесь 8 букв, значит, можно сделать две команды, вот и будет 16 чел_

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (29.08.2019)

----------


## yana-75

*Ольгия*, спасибо!:) Возьму на вооружение! Время пока терпит, может и под мой вариант получится сделать!

----------


## Ольгия

> Время пока терпит


Вот и хорошо! А ты пока сходи к нашей Тане-Курочке сюда, под крылышко, не бойся, там не обидят, расскажи, кто ты и чем занимаешься. Кому скорей помогут, у кого только рука вытянутая видна или человеку, который показался нам во всей своей красе?  :Meeting:  А то мы даже об имени твоём можем только догадываться, Яна наверное? http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382&page=60

----------


## Tatiana_S

Вдруг будет минутка у творцов и они с легкостью кинут несколько фраз, соединенных рифмой ... :Blush2: 
Праздник - юбилей, именинник - дяденька по фамилии *Миронов*. Слова, которые легко можно подобрать, такие:
вино	
воин
ворон
мир
моно
норов
ров
ром

Заранее благодарна...  :br:

----------


## Курица

> Вдруг будет минутка у творцов и они с легкостью кинут несколько фраз, соединенных рифмой


Танюха,дорогая, сколько лет, сколько зим!??? :Yahoo: 

 :Blush2: И хоть себя к творцам не отношу я,
но с рифмою дружу, пока дышу я))))))))))))

Держи, возможно, это то, что тебе пригодится на юбилее твоего дяденьки Миронова)))))))

*На юбиляра смотрим мы влюблено:
Он - Личность! Он не стерео, а ….МОНО!

Он лишь на первый взгляд суров,
На лбу морщины, будто…РОВ.

Но он у нас  стихов достоин!
Он – мужчина! Значит – ВОИН!

Друзей он пригласил на юбилей-
Так с языка и просится: «Налей!»
Почтенны дамы! Так заведено, 
Что вместо водки дамы пьют…ВИНО.

А мужчины за столом 
Пить хотят кубинский…РОМ!

Здесь, за столом,  Миронов - командир!
НЕ будет драки,  значит – будет…МИР!

Ему желаем, чтобы не был хворым,
И чтоб не нёс несчастья чёрный …ВОРОН!

На юбиляра смотрим мы заворожено!
Живи же до ста лет, наш друг….МИРОНОВ!





*

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Tatiana_S

Ну вот скажи мне, скажи мне, Курочка моя дорогая, как происходит сей процесс? Как, зная о человеке только фамилию, ты можешь так восхитительно нарисовать его потрет? Как можно так играючи сложить эмоции в строки? Чем отблагодарить тебя, Танюша моя милая? Тебе пару-тройку интегралов взять не нужно? Или баланс свести, на худой конец?  :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Курица

> пару-тройку интегралов взять не нужно? Или баланс свести, на худой конец?


...(мечтательно):"А сведи-ка, пожалуй,Тань, мне баланс!!! И не на худой конец, а на нормальный, потолще)))"

----------


## Ольгия

_Перестраивалка не вся моя, кое-что взято с форума_

Старинный русский алфавит
Вспомним мы не раз. 
Буквы странные такие:
Буки, веди, …….. АЗ

Если всё в семье отлично,
Это очень добрый знак!
Чтобы не было, как в басне,
Там, где лебедь, щука ..… РАК

По-простому скажем «сотка», очень жаль, что не гектар!
Измеряем свой участок. На латыни звучит ….. АР

Как хорошо, что есть фиакр,
Земли́ объедем быстро ….. АКР

Штурмует горку детвора
Под крики громкие ..… УРА

Я на обед вас позову,
Вкусным угощу …… АЗУ

Цветут сады в душе у нас 
Ещё один лишь только ..... РАЗ 

Сидит кукушка на суку,
Громко всем кричит ….. КУ-КУ

Выпить рюмку коньяка
Не дрогнет у гостей…… РУКА

Известности и славы груз
Легко несёт актёр Том …. КРУЗ

Скоротечна и быстра́
Горная река ……. КУРА́

Должен ты исполнить враз
Сверху спущенный ….. УКАЗ

Как будто гонится за ней лиса иль чернобурка,
Кудахча со всех сил, бежит в курятник …… КУРКА

Вырастаю всем на диво,
Высока, стройна, красива.
Прячу в светлые перчатки,
Золотистые початки.
Пусть не слаще я арбуза,
Но сытней. Я ……. КУКУРУЗА

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Istan

Добрый вечер! А слово Культура нельзя так обыграть, в перестраивалке? Как это у Вас так всё ловко получается сочинить!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

> А слово Культура нельзя так обыграть, в перестраивалке?


Ну, как всегда: по амбару, по сусекам  :Derisive: 

О маникюре дамы помнят точно
В порядок пальчики приводят срочно
Для них ведь это вовсе не пустяк,
Чтобы сиял красивый и эффектный ….. ЛАК
_Или_
Сделать ярче ногти как? 
Выбрать самый яркий …… ЛАК

Едва Воро́ну не хватил удар –
Лишилась сыра, Лисе ответив ……. КАР

Штурмует горку детвора
Под крики громкие ..… УРА

В Америку с долларом едет народ,
А в Латвию ЭТУ валюту берёт! (ЛАТ)

Если всё в семье отлично,
Это очень добрый знак!
Чтобы не было, как в басне,
Там, где лебедь, щука ..… РАК

Очень горький, но полезный!
Защищает от болезней!
И микробам он не друг -
Потому что это  ..... ЛУК  

Как хорошо, что есть фиакр,
Земли объедем быстро ….. АКР

Назовите без ошибки
Инструмент чуть больше скрипки.
Он её ближайший друг,
Но немного ниже звук.
Есть и струны, и смычок,
Он в игре не новичок!   (АЛЬТ)

Скоротечна и быстра́
Горная река ……. КУРА́

Может плавать и нырять,
В небе высоко летать.
Назови через минутку.
Что за птица эта? ……. УТКА 

Самоваров – пруд пруди,
Но поговорка подмигнула: 
Туда не ездят со своим,
Если это город …. ТУЛА

Выпить рюмку коньяка
Не дрогнет у гостей…… РУКА

Кофе чтоб сварить в печурке
Нам нужна большая …. ТУРКА

Как его не называйте,
Правильный ответ вы знайте:
Не чеснок он, и не лук,
Он – простой салат …. ЛАТУК

Мы скажем грубияну «Нет!», 
Сурово глянем мы и хмуро, 
Дадим отпор ему в ответ,
Должна высокой быть …. КУЛЬТУРА

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Istan

Оля, огромное спасибо, как ловко и складно получилось!!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

_От бабки из "Колобка" (поскребла по амбару, по сусекам и в соседней деревне ВКМ)_   :Smile3: 
Чтобы площадь круга найти,
Используют всегда число ….. ПИ

Это слово каждый знает: 
Нота в музыке вторая.  (РЕ)

Вертинский про розы пел нам в парке Чаир,
Но также красив кипарис и цветущий …… АИР

Как хорошо, что есть фиакр,
Земли объедем быстро ….. АКР

Если хочешь быть здоров, 
Надо кушать вкусный плов!
Здесь специи, приправы,
Перец и бадьян.
Ох, как было вкусно!
Опустел наш ……. ЧАН

Когда в бане пыл и жар,
Из щелей выходит ..… ПАР

Дылда, Кузя или Лёшик,
Интернет-простор велик.
Называйся здесь, как хочешь,
И имей свой личный …… НИК  (с ВКМ)

Пожелаем в этой жизни
Облететь весь целый мир
Это будет чуть попозже, 
А пока продолжим… ПИР!

Едва Воро́ну не хватил удар –
Лишилась сыра, Лисе ответив ……. КАР

В Польше он в большом почёте,
Ну, а кто не угадал –
В поговорке вы найдёте:
Или он, или пропал.  (ПАН)

Если всё в семье отлично,
Это очень добрый знак!
Чтобы не было, как в басне,
Там, где лебедь, щука ..… РАК

Если кредит не заплатил из-за лени,
Банк сразу начислит огромные … ПЕНИ

Хорошо нам вместе с вами,
Праздник, что не говори!
Настроенье в зале - супер,
Рады вы - держу …… ПАРИ

Дом пусть будет полной чашей,
Гости ходят прям с утра!
Будет чёрной, будет красной, 
На столе вашем ..… ИКРА

Идти нам в прорубь недалечко –
С поселком рядом протекает … РЕЧКА  


Хочешь измениться в миг,
Надень на голову ..… ПАРИК 

Пели так, что все охрипли!
Было слышно аж на ......КИПРЕ

Чтоб дом не замёрз, не остыл, не поник,
Сделал в нём печку мастер ….. ПЕЧНИК

Ох, как сладко спит на ней
Юная Маринка.
Держит в сетях бог Морфей
И мягкая …….. ПЕРИНКА

Славной вышла вечеринка!
Крут Серёга, как …. ПЕРЧИНКА

----------

lencom2007 (04.01.2018)

----------


## lencom2007

> _От бабки из "Колобка" (поскребла по амбару, по сусекам и в соседней деревне ВКМ)_  :smile
>  …. ПЕРЧИНКА


 Спасибо преогромное!!!! теперь я знаю куда надо обращаться!!!!просто восторг!!!!!

----------


## Любаша- краса

Оленька так здорово у вас получается!!! Можно к вам с просьбочкой обратиться. Нужна перестраивалка со словом ИМПЕРАТРИЦА. Пожалуйста, пожалуйста, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Ольгия

> Можно к вам с просьбочкой обратиться


Любаша, хочу предостеречь: вот обратилась лично ко мне, а другие девочки просьбу прочитают и отмахнутся: а, это не ко мне! А у меня вдруг времени не будет или Муз улетит. Я, конечно, постараюсь, но и всем желающим и могущим рифмовать говорю: Вместе - мы сила!

----------


## Любаша- краса

> Любаша, хочу предостеречь: вот обратилась лично ко мне, а другие девочки просьбу прочитают и отмахнутся: а, это не ко мне! А у меня вдруг времени не будет или Муз улетит. Я, конечно, постараюсь, но и всем желающим и могущим рифмовать говорю: Вместе - мы сила!


Оленька, простите, что лично к вам обратилась. На будущее учту. спасибо за подсказку)))

----------


## Ольгия

_С миру по нитке - Любаше императрица!_  :Meeting: 

Нота мчит на бал в карете,
Плещет в море и реке,
Есть она и в винегрете,
Догадались? Нота ….. РЕ

«Ре» - вторая, седьмая – «си»,
Ну, а третья нота ….. МИ

По-простому скажем «сотка», очень жаль, что не гектар!
Измеряем свой участок. На латыни звучит ….. АР

Чтобы площадь круга найти,
Используют всегда число ….. ПИ

Если женщина - кумир,
С нею в доме лад да ….. МИР

Если в шахматы играешь, 
То, конечно, это знаешь –
Будет лучший результат, 
Если ты поставишь ….. МАТ

Не теряй ориентир,
Коль стрелять пришёл ты в .….ТИР

Вертинский про розы пел нам в парке Чаир,
Но также красив кипарис и цветущий …… АИР

Когда в бане пыл и жар,
Из щелей выходит ..… ПАР

Оставим сегодня дела и проблемы,
Нынче у нас юбилейная ….. ТЕМА

Маня, Машенька, Маруся – звучит по-русски, как ни говори,
Мы же Машу по-французски просто назовём …. МАРИ

Есть вкусная булка, рецепт не избитый,
С начинкой внутри. Называется …… ПИТА

По слогам писали - мама
И еще одно словечко ..... РАМА

Пожелаем в этой жизни
Облететь весь целый мир
Это будет чуть попозже, 
А пока продолжим ..… ПИР!

Необычная змея 
На портном повисла: 
У неё по всей длине 
Чёрточки и числа. (МЕТР)

Хорошо нам вместе с вами,
Праздник, что не говори!
Настроенье в зале - супер,
Рады вы - держу …… ПАРИ

Если слогом высоким воспет,
Значит, мастер, художник–поэт.
Кто просто в рифму говорит,
Называется …. ПИИТ

Женщинам желают счастья,
Поздравляют с Восьмым ….. МАРТА

Он - гроза морей,
Шхун и кораблей.
Не рыбак и не солдат,
А беспощаднейший ..… ПИРАТ 

Насыплем зёрен, нальём водицу,
Пусть прилетает к кормушке ….. ПТИЦА

Пышной перине есть заменитель, этакий эрзац,
Старый, ватный, полосатый, тоненький ….. МАТРАЦ

Самый лучший пионер, (или- Вася – лучший пионер)
Ставят все его в ….. ПРИМЕР

Быть лучше всех, всегда стремиться,
Чтоб стала ты …… ИМПЕРАТРИЦА

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Любаша- краса

Оленька, дорогая, спасибище тебе огромнейшее ( ничего, что на ТЫ?) Вот есть на свете таланты, а я - бездарь))) Эх, обидно, что талантов нема у меня, Чмоки-чмоки))))) Целую во все места, а благодарность моя не знает границ! Надо же с такой скоростью сочинять!!! Я ждала позже, а тут не успела просьбу отправить, и ответ готов! Кланиюсь тебе низко!

----------


## Ольгия

> Надо же с такой скоростью сочинять!


Да это не я с такой скоростью сочиняю. Лично моих здесь всего несколько штук. Видишь, я пишу:



> С миру по нитке





> поскребла по амбару, по сусекам


Если ты откроешь эту темку с первой странички и внимательно всю пролистаешь, то и сама всё это найдёшь! Правда, есть у меня маленький секретик: я всё себе скопировала в алфавитном порядке и постоянно дополняю. Поэтому и искать легко. Ну, а чего не хватает, придумываю сама  :Derisive:

----------


## Любаша- краса

Тогда тем более спасибо, а я тупенькая, не додумалась до того, что всё уже придумано до нас. Впредь буду умнее. Спасибо, что просветили.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Дорогие мастерицы,прошу помощи*.

Хозяюшка готовит и дел невпроворот
Коль трубы засорились, придёт на помощь …КРОТ

Я задам простой вопрос.. Для буксировки нужен ТРОС

Сегодня пляшем, не жалея своих ног ,всё больше под попсу,а не тяжелый РОК

Будет строен и высок Тот, кто пьёт томатный СОК 

Много скажем классных строк, Пусть поздравленья будут в СРОК

Пришла весна,растаял лёд,а у него полно  забот.
Ему бы с кошкой встретиться-гуляка(гулёна), он же  …. КОТ   

Вызвали сантехника, хлещет кипяток
Кран заменит быстро ,устранит…ПОТОК

Едем в Сочи на курорт, Слава любит лыжный СПОРТ

Если Слава-огородник в земле оставит корешок
То любой сорняк вновь пустит свой молоденький... РОСТОК

Рассмешить компанию Славе не в напряг
Шутит, балагурит ,классный он ОСТРЯК

За юбиляра выпьем, мы ещё чуток
и посильней расслабим на пузе ПОЯСОК

Слесари-сантехники, нам без  ни как 
 раньше все давали ему за труд- ТРОЯК

Кушай хорошенько дорогой наш гость
Любимому питомцу, неси домою *кость* :Vah: 
Веселись и зажигай  дорогой наш гость
 Празднику любому вы придаёте ЯРКОСТЬ

Сегодня мы не будем плакать, здесь отдадим концы иль бросим ЯКОРЬ

Давайте до утра гулять, ведь Славе нынче СОРОК ПЯТЬ!

Что то взяла с этой темы,СПАСИБО авторам....вообще то я сегодня замучила уже многих,кто только не помогал :Tender:  Света,Ира,Таня. СПАСИБИЩЕ Вам!!!

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> прошу помощи


Чуток заменила или просто подправила:

Если вдруг машина глохнет,
Вам помогут, не вопрос!
Главное, чтоб оказался
Под рукой надёжный ….. ТРОС

Лежит на солнце, греется,
Не ведая забот.
Ему бы с кошкой встретиться...
Мечтает в марте …. КОТ

Вызвали сантехника - хлещет кипяток.
Мастер кран заменит, устранит ..… ПОТОК

Посмотрите, как-то странно
Ведёт себя ваш гость.
Он для Тузика-дворняжки
Забрал с собою …… КОСТЬ

В фотоснимке быть должны
Качество и ясность.
И, конечно, не мешают
Цвет, тона и …. ЯРКОСТЬ 

Нужный кораблю предмет
Классно сделал токарь – 
Причалим судно к берегу
И быстро бросим ….. ЯКОРЬ 

Будем до утра гулять, 
Ведь Славе нынче …. СОРОК ПЯТЬ

----------

lencom2007 (06.03.2016), syaonka (02.04.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

_Для четвероклашек. Собрала с форума, добавила своё._

Семь нот в нотном стане. Но знаем давно,
Что первая нота, конечно же ..… ДО

«Ре» - вторая, третья – «ми»,
А седьмая нота …….. СИ

Записались петь мы в хор - 
Громко слышится наш …. ОР 

Чтобы площадь круга найти,
Используют всегда число ….. ПИ

Летать мечтает в жизни каждый,
Но сможет только лишь отважный!
Он пилотаж покажет без прикрас,
О лётчике таком мы скажем … АС

Чтобы сил на всё хватало,
И здоровье не отстало,
Будем кушать мы из круп
Очень вкусный мамин …. СУП

Кто готовит всё по-флотски,
Макароны, борщ, и клёцки? (КОК)

Муха с жалом? Чудеса!
Знают все - это ….. ОСА 

Из платочка наша мама 
Сделала себе бандану.
Мама белит потолок, 
Слушая тяжёлый .… РОК

Раздаётся в роще стук - 
Долбит дятел клювом …. СУК 

Поскорее дверь закрой!
К нам летит пчелиный …. РОЙ

Если бы нашёл ты клад,
Был бы ты безмерно .... РАД

Из молока свернувшегося, жёлтый,
Бывает рыхлый, плавленый и твёрдый. 
А для мышонка — настоящий пир, 
Когда найдет случайно где-то …. СЫР 

Всем известный Буратино
На двери проткнул картину.
У меня такой вопрос:
Чем проткнул он? Это …. НОС

Он – ботанический, фруктовый,
Зоологический, вишнёвый,
И даже детским он бывает.
Кто это слово отгадает? (САД)

Когда ему стыдно, краснеет он так, 
Что говорят: покраснел словно …. РАК 

Будет строен и высок 
Тот, кто пьёт томатный ….. СОК 

Выпускаем лучший класс,
Провожает школа .… ВАС

Чтоб вода стекала со дворов, 
Выроем поглубже …. РОВ

Сейф откроет только тот,
Кто его узнает ….… КОД

Хоть часто в зоопарк хожу,
Но всё же не привык,
Меня пугает каждый раз
Звериный грозный …. РЫК

Я на обед вас позову,
Вкусным угощу …… АЗУ

Если сын в семье родился,
Всем известно наперёд,
Что теперь уж точно будет
Продолжаться этот …. РОД 

Знают взрослые и дети
Жить нельзя без интернета,
Взрослый ты, иль ученик
Там имеешь личный НИК.

Пусть в мире, дружбе все живут народы,
Слагают песни, и стихи, и .... ОДЫ

В Польше он в большом почёте,
Ну, а кто не угадал –
В поговорке вы найдёте:
Или он, или пропал. (ПАН)

Полноводна, широка
Течёт реченька …… ОКА

Ходим чистыми всегда 
Потому, что есть ..… ВОДА

Когда в бане пыл и жар,
Из щелей выходит ..… ПАР

Любите Родину, ребята,
И взрослые, и дошколята!
Любой мальчишка, будь достоин!
Для мам и бабушек ты - …. ВОИН

Паренька скорей узнайте,
Как зовётся, угадайте.
Волосы, как гребешок,
Для бабулек – это шок. (ПАНК)

Знаете вы, без сомненья,
Что приводит всё в движенье? 
Вверх пойдёт или на спуск,
Смело жмите кнопку …. ПУСК

Штурмует горку детвора
Под крики громкие .… УРА

На горку ноги бегут сами, 
А с горы везут их …. САНИ

Когда закончилась война, от радостного крика
Взорвалась в небе тишина: Виват, богиня ….. НИКА

Любят труд, не терпят скуки,
Всё умеют наши .… РУКИ

У него такой пышный, красивый бутон,
А цветок этот яркий зовётся ….. ПИОН

На травинке, как слеза,
Утром выпала …. РОСА

Она бывает разная:
Чёрная и красная.
Бутерброд намажь с утра,
Ох, и вкусная …. ИКРА

Спорить не надо, вы не дикари, 
А лучше заключите мирное .… ПАРИ 

В находке геолога много железа,
И тем она людям, конечно, полезна.
Среди ископаемых ценной всегда
Считалась добытая в шахте .… РУДА 

Зимою всем утепляться пора,
От холода зверя спасает …. НОРА

Это – крошка-водоём,
Зато рыбы много в нём!
Затянут тиной, ряской,
Но всё равно прекрасный.
Ряска, словно изумруд,
Водоём зовётся …. ПРУД

В боксе не берут таймаут,
Отыграем третий .… РАУНД

Младший брат большой лошадки,
Обожает сахар сладкий,
Прогуляется в загоне,
Где всегда пасутся …. ПОНИ

Наш породистый Трезор 
Охраняет верно ..… ДВОР

Каникулам вся рада детвора,
Когда приходит летняя … ПОРА 

Цокотуху в сеть поймал,
Крепко-накрепко связал.
Но комар его сразил
И злодея победил ….. (ПАУК)

Толстый он и длинный очень - 
Не дай Бог, приснится ночью.
Не умеет он кусаться,
Но можно сильно испугаться,
Его однажды увидав,
Всё потому, что он ….. УДАВ

У кого ты не спроси -
Всем известно на Руси:
То он царь, то из крестьян,
То дурак (добряк). А звать - .... ИВАН

Зимой на окна сто́ит кинуть взор,
Увидишь, несомненно, ледяной …. УЗОР

Когда ты ссоришься, соблазн велик
Вдруг резко перейти на .... КРИК 

Для сушки трав необходим.
Строенье деревенское …. ОВИН

Об этом не спорят, и я не берусь.
Любой выбирает на свой смак и …. ВКУС

Чтоб в ванну нам воды набрать,
Его мы будем открывать.
Ну, а на стройке он другой:
Большой, подъёмный и стальной. (КРАН)

Ездить за рулём без правил
Не получится никак:
Поворот, обгон, парковка - 
У дороги стоит …… ЗНАК 

Лыко на лапти дерёт детвора,
Пока молодая у липы …. КОРА 

О чём нам говорит звонок?
Что закончился .… УРОК

Если штопать не с руки – 
Купи новые …. НОСКИ

На дворе трава,
На траве …. ДРОВА

Хоть картошку, хоть чеснок 
Возьми из корзинок,
Всё, что нужно набирай, 
Ты пришел на … РЫНОК

Съешь арбуз, и на столе
Останется горкой
Куча твёрдых четвертинок 
Под названьем ….. КОРКИ

Он бывает в шоколаде,
Дети очень ему рады,
Он сытнее, чем хот-дог
Глазированный …. СЫРОК 

Хочешь измениться в миг - 
Надень на голову ..… ПАРИК 

Не сидим мы, сложа руки,
Нам не ведомы лень и …. СКУКА

Всезнайкой если хочешь стать,
Учись предметы обобщать.
Байдарка, баржа, ледокол.
Ты слово общее нашёл? (СУДНО)

Нос – пятачком, на теле – щетинка.
Это – поросёнок, по-другому …. СВИНКА

Как будто гонится за ней лиса иль чернобурка,
Кудахча со всех сил, бежит в курятник …… КУРКА

Маленькая будка, ну а вход - дыра, 
Это для собаки домик …. КОНУРА

У дерева летом, словно корона,
Листвою играет зелёная ….. КРОНА

Присел, наклонился, а затем рывок
И через голову сделал …. КУВЫРОК

Быть сутулой не должна
Наших школьников …. СПИНА

Встанем дружно в хоровод, 
Позовём честной .… НАРОД

То, что всем нам – отчий дом,
То, где детство пройдено,
Что мы в сердце бережём,
Это – наша .… РОДИНА 

Запомнит даже школьный фикус
Наш веселый, дружный …. ВЫПУСК

Начальную школу закончили дружно,
С хорошим настроем остаться вам нужно.
Чтоб дух боевой не запал и не сник,
Смело вперёд, дорогой …. ВЫПУСКНИК

Жарким будет это лето,
Каждый малый знает это.
Но не испортит ни жара, ни зной
Наш славный ….. ПРАЗДНИК ВЫПУСКНОЙ

----------

boba (31.03.2016), Алисочка (23.05.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (07.08.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## afgalka

> _Для четвероклашек. Собрала с форума, добавила своё._


труд конечно колосальный проделан... :Yes4: 
но в свое время в 2011 году на выпускном я пробовала проводить перестраивалку Кролик..так вот тупили по полной - реально это выглядело так - две команды - две мамы которые просто переставляли детей ..поэтому я отказалась от перестраивалок в таком возрасте.. :Meeting: 
и еще - получается на 17 человек, значит не командный вариант, потому как классы сейчас по 25 человек..не будет соревновательного эффекта..

----------


## Ольгия

Это так просила Яна



> Надо, чтобы в ней были задействованы все ребята. Будет 15 человек (можно +2,/-1), надо чтобы каждый хотя бы по разу был задействован.


И, конечно, рассчитано на одну команду. Выберет наиболее простые и понятные слова. И не просто прочитать стишок, а разъяснять, подталкивать к ответу. Ну, я думаю, Яна разберется. Конечно, ребятишки ещё малы. Но хотелось Яне-новичку помочь. Яна, всё ещё ждём тебя в Инкубаторе у Тани-Курочки.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

с отчеством -*СЕМЁНОВНА* перестроение,имя легко можно заменить.
Мы пойдём на речку, сядем под мостом
Где то под корягой дремлет мудрый ….СОМ
И сотворил создатель из ребра Адама, деву
Не заморачиваясь с именем, убрали «Д» и получилась…ЕВА
На нашем юбилее есть свой простой закон
Не будешь веселиться, приснится страшный …СОН
Зима напрасно злиться, она обречена
Пришла и оторвала голову, чумачечая …ВЕСНА
Вырастим из правнука, настоящего спортсмена
Сердце бабушки ликует – крутая будет …СМЕНА
Запомнить смену гороскопов, всяк из нас способен
Весной, до 20 апреля, на свет родится ..ОВЕН
Две команды бьются лихо и у нас один вопрос
Каким будет счёт, подскажет предварительный …АНОНС
В Сибири у Байкала есть река ,зовётся Лена
А в рифму ей подружка Парижанка…СЕНА
А финальное слово можно выбрать :Ok: !!! Спасибо Ольге и Свете !!! :Tender: 
Здесь красотки собрали́сь – 
Это безусловно!
Но прекрасней всех других
Клара, свет, …… СЕМЕНОВНА

Жизненных сил и сегодня полна
Всеми любимая Клара... Семёновна!

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Девочки помогите зарифмовать
.  Роман  спортом занимался
Боксом очень увлекался
Чтобы вику защищать......И вот сюда нужно вставить что-то про хук или аперкот  или нокаут или накдаун Не могу никак зарифмовать(это презентация жениха на свадьбе он боксёр) ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## Ольгия

> помогите зарифмовать


Роман боксом занимается,
Для Вики защитником является.
Под ру́ку попадёшь, и вот
Удар получишь … АППЕРКОТ
Или
Забудешь на мгновенье, кто ты,
Сильны у Романа с двух рук …. АППЕРКОТЫ
Или
Упадёт соперник рядом,
Получив удар …. НОКДАУН

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Олечка  спасибо. , А может ещё что придумается . а то получается двойной смысл . что Вика если что может получить

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Девочки . нашла слова для песочной церемонии , но там . как то про белый цвет не очень складно , Помогите пожалуйста . я тут накидала . но в кучу не клеиться
И вновь с сентября  вас ждут школьные будни  (год учебный начнётся)
Урок, педсовет, беготня, суета.

И каждому классу, терпеливые люди,  (И с новыми силами новым ребятам) (И новому классу опять вам придётся)
Вы всё объясняете, с чистого листа.(белый)

----------


## Ольгия

> И вновь с сентября вас ждут школьные будни


И вновь с сентября вас ждут школьные будни: 
Урок, педсовет, беготня, суета.
И жизнь вновь начнётся сначала как будто,
С новыми ребятами – с чистого листа!
(С другими ребятами – с белого листа!)

----------


## Катерина5588

недавно был заказ на 70-летней юбилей бравого казака! и конечно же без перестраивалки я не могла обойтись (уж очень мне нравится эта игра!) так вот проводила на лова ЛАЗОРИК. что-то взяла с инета, что-то сама допридумывала! ЛАЗОРИКИ - это маленькие донские тюльпанчки! а какой донской казак без лазориков?!

Посмотрите - у ограды
 Расцвела царица сада.
 Не тюльпан и не мимоза,
 А в шипах красотка...    РОЗА

Молоко её полезно,
 В огород она залезла,
 И глядит "во все глаза" –
 Длиннорогая ... КОЗА

У косого нет берлоги,
 Не нужна ему нора.
 От врагов спасают ноги,
 А от голода…  КОРА

В тихой заводи живёт,
 Ходит задом наперёд,
 И на дне среди коряг
 Всё мечтает свистнуть … РАК

Просо и пшеница, кукуруза и овес,
Вот дружок в чем наш вопрос!
С ответом не попади впросак
Одним словом это …. ЗЛАК

Цветом словно красный мак
Для ногтей блестящий…. ЛАК

Был вчера Ванюша занят
И не выучил урок
Ведь весь вечер на гитаре
Он играл тяжелый…. РОК

Раньше заморской ее называли
Ну а сейчас наступила пора
Дефицитом быть перестала
Кабачковая… ИКРА

Имя Золушке дала
С печки черная… ЗОЛА

Всех в округе заглушил
Штурмовик советский… ИЛ

В мае в поле там и тут
Дивные цветы растут
Куда ты не кидаешь взоры
Цветет тюльпан донской…. ЛАЗОРИК

----------


## Ольгия

> ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКА «ЛАЗОРИК»


Ур-р-р-а! Нашего полку прибыло!!! Катюша, замечательно!

----------


## Елена Давыденко

Друзья,помогите!!!Нужна перестраивалка на юбилей -НАДЕЖДА.заранее спасибо

----------


## afgalka

помогаю) - сначало вы заходите на сайт подбора слов из букв составляющих ВАШЕ СЛОВО САМИ - например этот http://www.xworder.com/ru/FullAnagrams.aspx
далее находите слова которые можно сделать из букв вашего слова..и выписываете их в тему...
затем САМИ просматриваете тему с начала и ищите в выложенных перестраивалках слова которые УЖЕ ВСТРЕЧАЮТСЯ в вашем подборе слов..
и копируете нам сюда..только после этого те у кого будет ВРЕМЯ и ЖЕЛАНИЕ могут помочь вам с недостающими))..вам нужно, поработайте...
если СЛОВ из букв вашего слова НАДЕЖДА будет мало, значит слово надо менять на другое...перестраивалка хорошо идет если стихов перестроений на слова не меньше 7-8...удачи.. :Meeting:

----------


## Елена Давыденко

спасибочки!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

_Для Александра-рыцаря и не только
_
1) Жил-был рыцарь-забияка
Часто с ним случалась … ДРАКА

2) Даже выдры в синих гетрах
Поспешали кануть в … НЕДРА.

3) Убегала в облака
Быстро горная … РЕКА

4) Но не спас от женских чар
Рыцаря драчливый … ДАР

5) Долгожданное свиданье, там, где зреет виноград,
Под балконом у любимой, где растет тенистый … САД

6) Скинул рыцарь свой скафандр
И с цветами с мандолиной кто, скажите? ... АЛЕКСАНДР!

http://prazdnovik.ru/scenka-rycarska...ozhdeniya.html

----------

Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## fugarovasveta

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Недавно стала бабушкой И вот что придумалось по этому поводу.
Наши звания –бабушка!

Что бабулям очень любо?
Это меховая – шуба!
Скажи, скорей любезный друг,
Названье дерева  мне – бук!
Если ты по жизни злюка,
Назовем тебя мы – бука!
Я поставил классный сруб,
Надо ещё щебня – куб!
Меня задушит злая жаба, 
Назовешь меня коль – баба!
Взялся коль за дело – сдюжь,
Тогда сорвёшь весомый –куш!
Так и тянется рука,
Сказать про голову – башка!
Подсказывает память   наша,
Полезна очень детям –каша!
Мне папа подал верный знак,
Водой наполнить этот – бак!

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> Недавно стала бабушкой


Светлана, мы тебя поздравляем с этим замечательным званием!  :040:  Ну и по законам жанра надо, чтобы последним было ключевое слово:

Ребятишек очень любит,
Всех обнимет, приголубит,
Напечёт оладушки
Своим внукам ..... БАБУШКА

----------


## ZAVCLUB

девочки а перестраивалки  СТОМАТОЛОГ, случайно не у кого нет? очень нужно

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Девочки , а про семью ивановых перестраивалки  есть?

----------


## Курица

> а про семью ивановых перестраивалки есть?


про ПЕТРОВЫХ-точно есть, рифмовала, сейчас найду:
*
Перестраивалка Петровы*

Полюбилась, право слово,
Всем фамилия ПЕТРОВЫ,
Хоть и скромная на вид,
В ней столько слов ещё сидит!

Мы перестраиваться будем,
Новые слова добудем.

Загадаю вам загадку,
А вы буквы по порядку
Из фамилии сложИте
И нам слово покажите!

Только, чур, не кричать,
Молча, быстро в ряд вставать!
Музыканты! Трепещите!
И в ней НОТУ отыщите! (ре) 

В семейной жизни- как в стихах:
Бывает «Ой!», бывает «Ах!»
Но приглушай душевный ропот,
С годами лишь приходит…ОПЫТ!

И вам пришла пора назвать
То, что нужно ЗАКРЫВАТЬ
Вовремя!... чтоб бурной ссоры
В семейной жизни избежать! (рот)

Это знают все на свете –
С ним растут, взрослея, дети!
Всем известно с давних пор –
Есть младенец – будет …ОР! 

Вырастить детишек трудно!
Поступайте с ними мудро!
Хоть сил терпеть порою нету,
На ругань наложите …ВЕТО!

Нестабильности в стране-
Рубль падает в цене.
Чтобы не трепались нервы
Денежки храните в …евро! 

Пушкина теперь представьте
И писать его заставьте…
Чтобы дело дальше шло,
В руки он возьмёт…ПЕРО!

Нелегко стихи даются,
Не сразу рифмы подберутся.
Знает творческий народ,
Этот труд бросает в…ПОТ!

Пока свободою горим,
Пока сердца для чести живы,
Мой друг, Отчизне посвятим
Души прекрасные…ПОРЫВЫ.

В единственном числе сложите слово,
И вот- аплодисменты вам готовы!!!
Ну, а теперь сложите слово,
Которое вмещает всё!

 ПЕТРОВЫ!!!

Да! Нет фамилии красИвей!
На них вся держится Россия!
И за фамилию – до дна
Пора нам всем испить вина!

----------


## Курица

> а про семью ивановых перестраивалки есть?


*ZAVCLUB*, Валь, теперь уже ЕСТЬ :Aga: 
Держи))))))))

*ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКА
Ивановы*


Очень часто, право слово,
Можно встретить *ИВАНОВЫХ!*
Проста фамилия  на вид,
А сколько слов в себе хранит!

Мы перестраиваться будем,
И эти все  слова добудем.

Загадаю вам загадку,
А вы буквы по порядку
Из фамилии сложИте
И нам слово покажите!

Только, чур, не кричать,
Молча, быстро в ряд вставать!
Сначала слово первое.
Ветлой, ракитой, вербою
Раскинется красиво…
И всё же это…*ИВА!*

Алкоголизму скажем  НЕТ!
Не пьём мы водочку в обед!
Но всем нам пить разрешено
Врачами красное…*ВИНО!*

Анекдотов больше тыщи
Про него в сети отыщешь…
Так сказать, запатентован
В анекдотах мальчик…*ВОВА*

Ратник, рыцарь, кирасир,
Ратоборец, командир…
Восхищения достоин 
тот в бою, чьё имя …*ВОИН!*

Имя самое простое,
В сказках частое такое,
Третий сын, крутой пацан,
Как зовётся, ну?...*ИВАН!*

Вам придётся потрудиться…
Вспомнить химию…Частицы,
Да к тому же –заряжЁны,
Называются…*ИОНЫ!*


Угадать теперь вам можно
Русский супер-внедорожник,
Полный привод, ход неторопливый,
Машинка  с брендом LADA, это… *НИВА!* 

Ну, а теперь сложите слово,
В котором буквы все.
Да!!!! *ИВАНОВЫ!!*

 Нет фамилии красИвей!
На них вся держится Россия!
И за фамилию – до дна
Пора нам всем испить вина!

----------

astashkina (25.03.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Курочка , спасибо большое ты просто -ЧУДООООО

----------


## Курица

> ты просто -ЧУДООООО


 :Taunt:  ага. В перьях!))) :Meeting:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Девочки у молодых фамилия МУХИНЫ СЛОВА КАКИЕ-ТО НЕ ВЫРАЗИТЕЛЬНЫЕ НЕВОЗМОЖНО СОСТАВИТЬ НОРМАЛЬНЫЕ СЛОВА  , НЕ СОЧИНЯЕТСЯ ХОТЬ УБЕЙ
ИНЫМ,  ИХ  ,    МИ    ,МИНУ   МУ     МУНИ  МУХИ  МЫ

----------


## Ольгия

> фамилия МУХИНЫ


Валя, ну так расширь, сделай типа "Поздравляем Мухиных" или какое другое слово добавь

----------


## ZAVCLUB

дело в том , что у меня это проходит как пиар акция для невесты

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> у меня это проходит как пиар акция для невесты


Тогда добавь имя невесты!

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*Тамада в Якутии Зоя*, 
Можно попробывать  Алёна добавить , ладно буду пытаться

----------


## MariGri

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, с перестраивалочкой: фамилия молодых Гаркавенко

----------


## Ольгия

> фамилия молодых Гаркавенко


_Собрала с форума и не только_._ Выбери не более 10, а то будет затянуто. Ну и конечно, самое сложное, подобрать рифму к фамилии._

Записались петь мы в хор - 
Громко слышится наш …. ОР 

Это слово каждый знает: 
Нота в музыке вторая.  (РЕ)

В темноте через забор 
К нам залез на дачу …… ВОР

По-простому скажем «сотка», 
Очень жаль, что не гектар!
Измеряем свой участок.
На латыни звучит ….. АР

Как хорошо, что есть фиакр,
Земли объедем быстро ….. АКР

Веселимся без проблем –
Мы играем в ….. КВН

Был вчера Ванюша занят
И не выучил урок
Ведь весь вечер на гитаре
Он играл тяжелый…. РОК

Знает каждый человек,
Сто лет жизни – это ……. ВЕК

Про Маугли помнишь ты сказку?
Тогда назови без подсказки
Мне имя удава большого,
Премудрого, вовсе не злого  (КАА)

В нишах к*о*сти, в кулуарах вен
Прячется наследственный носитель. Это ……. ГЕН

Едва Воро́ну не хватил удар –
Лишилась сыра, Лисе ответив ……. КАР

Чтоб ходить и прыгать мог,
У тебя есть пара ….. НОГ

Жила в Раю она прекрасно,
Тревожиться не надо было понапрасну,
Была единственной, как королева, 
Узнали все жену Адама? Это …… ЕВА

В тихой заводи живёт,
Ходит задом наперёд,
И на дне среди коряг
Всё мечтает свистнуть ..… РАК

В казино рискнём, сыграем,
У фортуны свой закон,
Мы прекрасно понимаем,
Всё поставлено на ….. КОН

Полноводна, широка
Течёт реченька …… ОКА

Журнал для модниц, 
Чей редактор очень строг,
Читают, смотрят фото 
Наши дамы в …… ВОГ

Кто готовит всё по-флотски,
Макароны, борщ, и клёцки? (КОК)

От снега выросла с утра
Для санок снежная ..… ГОРА

У каждого есть человека:
Оба глаза прикрывает ……. ВЕКО

Если хочется напиться, 
Знаем, где живёт водица. 
Мы берём большой стакан, 
Открываем смело ..... КРАН

Много наций в мире есть,
Всех их нам не перечесть!
В Самарканде есть узбек,
А в Афинах живёт ….. ГРЕК

Есть желание одно – 
Купить автомобиль …. РЕНО

Сохранит вашу семью пусть богиня Гера,
В лучшее и светлое не покинет …… ВЕРА

Зимою всем утепляться пора,
От холода зверя спасает …. НОРА

Я не маленький ручей,
Я и шире, и длинней!
А ещё я глубока,
Потому что я ...... РЕКА

Нестабильности в стране -
Рубль падает в цене.
Чтобы не трепались нервы,
Денежки храните в …… ЕВРО 

Лыко на лапти дерёт детвора,
Пока молодая у липы …. КОРА 

Он построить дом стремится,
Чтобы в нём с друзьями жить,
А старушка-озорница
Не желает с ним дружить.
Вам известен, несомненно,
Крокодил зелёный ..… ГЕНА

Запомнить смену гороскопов всяк из нас способен:
Весной, до 20 апреля, на свет родится …. ОВЕН

Будешь весел и здоров,
Если пьёшь вино …… КАГОР

Цветов в поле соберём
И на голову сплетём
Красивый, яркий ободок
Под названием ……. ВЕНОК

У дерева летом, словно корона,
Листвою играет зелёная ….. КРОНА

В поезде не раз ты мчался,
Мерным стуком усыплён.
То, в чём ты перемещался,
Называется …… ВАГОН

Главная книга у мусульман -
Они почитают священный ….. КОРАН

Гости в сборе. Браво! Браво!
Перед вами вся ……..Орава

Угощаю всех друзей
Налево и направо
Замечательным напитком
Под названием ……. КАКАО

Он - инструмент. Но всем известно:
Он много занимает места. 
Для наслажденья слуха дан
Из труб и трубочек ..… ОРГ*А*Н

Зимним вечером холодным
Свяжем джемпер очень модным,
Да красивого узора.
Пряжу мы возьмём ….. АНГОРА

Станет тусклый алмаз
Ярким брильянтом,
Если правильно мастером 
Будет сделана …. ОГРАНКА

Мира, счастья и добра!
Пусть всё будет славненько!
Жизнь пусть будет, как игра
У четы ….. ГАРКАВЕНКО

_Я не знаю, где ставится ударение, поэтому второй вариант:_

Как сказал бы Евтушенко – 
Счастья паре ….. ГАРКАВЕНКО

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ира38

[QUOTE=Ольгия;5050670]_Собрала с форума и не только_._ Выбери не более 10, а то будет затянуто. Ну и конечно, самое сложное, подобрать рифму к фамилии._

Записались петь мы в хор - 
Громко слышится наш …. ОР 

Это слово каждый знает: 
Нота в музыке вторая.  (РЕ)

Оль, как всегда просто отлично написано! Всегда с удовольствием читаю твои рифмы! У меня тоже есть просьба , одной бизнес- леди (заним. мебелью) на днях 42, очень просит что-то необыкновенное, фамилия  ее СИДОРЕНКО
Может у тебя будет минутка ,помоги, пожалуйста! Заранее благодарна за помощь!

----------


## Ольгия

> твои рифмы


Девочки, ключевое слово 


> Собрала с форума


А то авторы обидятся. Ну, моё тоже есть, но и чужой славы мне не надо  :No2: 

Про Сидоренко постараюсь СОБРАТЬ  :Yes4:  Кстати, ударение на Е? И как зовут? (на всякий случай. Это мужчину можно назвать сразу по фамилии, а с женщиной надо тщательнЕе). А родственников по имени Денис, Родион у неё, случайно, нет?

----------


## Ольгия

> фамилия ее СИДОРЕНКО


Ну, видно, не дождусь я имени, руки чешутся выставить, что получилось. Повторяю: не всё моё, есть и от других авторов с форума.
Имя подставишь правильное.

Записались петь мы в хор - 
Громко слышится наш …. ОР 

Есть таланты или нету,
Для застолья всё равно.
Мы любую песню хором
Начинаем с ноты ……. ДО

Это слово каждый знает: 
Нота в музыке вторая. (РЕ)

«Ре» - вторая, третья – «ми»,
А седьмая нота …….. СИ

Был вчера Ванюша занят
И не выучил урок,
Ведь весь вечер на гитаре
Он играл тяжелый ..…. РОК

На нашем юбилее есть свой простой закон:
Не будешь веселиться, приснится страшный … СОН

Настырным быть - не каждому дано.
Перед тобой закрыли дверь, а ты в …… ОКНО

За столом мы тост читаем,
Наливаем заодно,
И, конечно, выпиваем,
Чтобы было видно …… ДНО

Будет строен и высок 
Тот, кто пьёт томатный ….. СОК 

Есть желание одно – 
Машину подарить …. РЕНО

Отмечаем мы культурно.
Пьём шампанское, вино.
Всё красиво и гламурно,
Как в каком-нибудь …… КИНО

Артисты в гости к вам успели!
Вы фильм «Влюблённые» смотрели?
Поздравлять пришёл вас он,
Нахапетов …… РОДИОН

Чтоб бумажное письмо
К вам по адресу пришло.
На конверте пишем цифры,
Что зовутся просто ….. ИНДЕКС

Устав в пути однажды,
К земле родной приник,
Живительною влагой 
Напоит вас …. РОДНИК

Давным-давно не знали тока.
Могли зажечь лучину только.
Пройдёт уж очень много лет,
Как засияет в доме свет.
И смастерил науки сын
Лампу, куда зальём мы ….. КЕРОСИН

Света! Мира! И добра!
Златых гор и серебра!
Как сказал бы Евтушенко – 
Счастья Ире ..... СИДОРЕНКО!

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Олечка помоги пожалуйста


 Алёна Мухина в конце должно прозвучать

Чтобы дом был, не бедлам
 выбрасывай почаще хлам


Если мучает ангина 
Поможет чай горячий и Малина

Закажет Паша Ресторан
в  славном городе   Милан



Залечит на коже любой мелкий изъян 
 Мойнакское   озеро типа  ЛИМАН

----------


## Ира38

[QUOTE=Ольгия;5051447]Ну, видно, не дождусь я имени, руки чешутся выставить, что получилось. Повторяю: не всё моё, есть и от других авторов с форума.
Имя подставишь правильн
Оля, спасибо тебе  от души! Имя  Инна, все подставлю!

----------


## Ольгия

> Алёна Мухина в конце должно прозвучать


Чтоб была всегда ты
Счастлива, довольна,
Быть тебе в замужестве
Мухина Алёна

_Так пойдёт?

Ну, и чуток добавлю:_

Всегда для тебя пусть накрыт достархан,
И Паша за ним восседает, как …… ХАН

Пусть в жизни твоей
Будет всё без обмана,
Пусть сыплется с неба
Небесная ….. МАННА 

Пусть шелкА тебе подарит
Тот, кто так в тебя влюблён.
Ложе мягкое составит,
Будет пухом даже …. ЛЁН

Пусть в ночи горит она,
Златорогая (Серебристая, Величавая)  …… ЛУНА

Сгустился над морем синий туман,
В том месте залива, что зовётся ….. ЛИМАН

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*Ольгия*, Спасибо Олечка просто суперрррр , А я всю голову себе уже сломала

----------


## MariGri

> Собрала с форума и не только.


Огромнейшее спасибо!!!

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Олечка  помоги пожалуйста зарифмовать для молодых Павленко
 валенок полвека 
елка Клан овен план плен плов 

венок вокал океан опека  пенка  вполне

----------


## Курица

> Олечка помоги пожалуйста зарифмовать для молодых Павленко


Пока Олечки нет, можно мне попробовать) :Grin: 




> для молодых Павленко


Слова ведущей:
У молодых - прекрасная фамилия,
Она в себя включает слов обилие.
Сейчас чуть-чуть подумать вам придётся,
И сразу слово нужное найдётся!

Чтоб продолжался ваш роман,
Любви вам нужен…*океан!*

Для молодого человека
Жена –опора и …*опека!*

Наш муж-не зря – расхваленный,
Такой (_ПОКАЗАТЬ_ :Ok: ) – мужик, не…*валенок*)))

Нам показал телеэкран,
В Италии родня зовётся…*клан!*

Есть рис, есть мясо, и без лишних слов-
С женой на кухню, и готовьте…*плов*!

Быть вдвоём наедине
Вам понравится…*вполне!*

Если муж затосковал,
Надо петь! Включай-…*вокал!*

У молока топлёного есть пенка,
А у невесты нашей муж – *ПАВЛЕНКО!!!*

Вы –два прекрасных человека!
Желаем вместе жить…*полвека!*

----------

Lusi75 (26.04.2016), nata123 (18.02.2016)

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Спасибо Танечка за эксклюзивчик. Просто , то , что нужно

----------


## Ира38

Дорогие девочки! У меня сегодня свалился заказ на субботу , фамилия у молодых ЛИТВИНЕНКО , очень прошу помощи зарифмовать ее. Всем заранее спасибо!

----------


## gavrilyuk

Уважаемые форумчане, прошу вас о помощи, готовлю юбилей для своей тети, 60 лет, не найдется ли у кого перестраивалка с именем Екатерина, буду очень благодарна за помощь!!!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

По-простому скажем «сотка», очень жаль, что не гектар!
Измеряем свой участок. На латыни звучит ….. АР

Это слово каждый знает: 
Нота в музыке вторая.  (РЕ)

Про Маугли помнишь ты сказку?
Тогда назови без подсказки
Мне имя удава большого,
Премудрого, вовсе не злого ….  (КАА)

В тихой заводи живёт,
Ходит задом наперёд,
И на дне среди коряг
Всё мечтает свистнуть ..… РАК

Знают взрослые и дети:
Жить нельзя без интернета.
Интернет-простор велик.
Там имеешь личный …. НИК

Не теряй ориентир,
Коль стрелять пришёл ты в ….ТИР

Едва Воро́ну не хватил удар –
Лишилась сыра, Лисе ответив …. КАР

Он важно по́ морю рулИт,
Фонтан пускает рыба ….. КИТ

Рыбу любят все на свете,
Даже супер-Никита (ударение на «а»)
Этой рыбе равных нету,
Ей название …… КЕТА

Дом пусть будет полной чашей,
Гости ходят прям с утра!
Будет чёрной, будет красной, 
На столе вашем ..… ИКРА

На веки мы наносим их без лени.
И в полдень исчезают тоже …. ТЕНИ

Я не маленький ручей,
Я и шире, и длинней!
А ещё я глубока,
Потому что я ...... РЕКА

Эх, болото, печаль и кручина!
Не пройти нам его, потому что там ….. ТИНА

Он грязи не боится,
Всегда идет ва-банк.
Везде проехать сможет 
Наш гусеничный  …. ТАНК

Главный город  – Тегеран.
Страна восточная … ИРАН

Крутим буквы так и сяк:
Был Иран, а стал …. Ирак

Если хочется напиться, 
Знаем, где живёт водица. 
Мы берём большой стакан, 
Открываем смело ..... КРАН

Когда закончилась война, от радостного крика
Взорвалась в небе тишина: Виват, богиня ….. НИКА

Есть профессия такая:
Он работает, играя,
Он на сцене с давних пор.
Та профессия ….. АКТЕР

Узел морской завязать буду рад,
А для начала возьму я ..... КАНАТ

В России мы сдаём жильё 
Желающим в аренду,
В Чикаго такой вид дохода 
Зовётся просто …. РЕНТА

Возьмут тебя работать где-то,
Если у тебя отличная …… АНКЕТА

Хоть в Новый год, хоть на 8-е марта
Цыганке всё про вас подскажет … КАРТА

Если ты порвал одежду,
Всё же не теряй надежду!
В беде такой помогут прытко
Железная игла и ……. НИТКА

Это вид борьбы такой –
То ногою, то рукой.
От того защитой служит,
Кто дерётся, а не дружит ….. (КАРАТЕ)

Хвост ярким пламенем горит,
Она по воздуху летит.
Прощай, любимая планета,
На Марс меня везёт ……. РАКЕТА

На стене висит давно, 
На холсте всего полно:
Лес и речка, и машина.
Называется …… КАРТИНА

Что за чудо — аромат?
Пчёлки дружные летят
Собирать акаций дар — 
Восхитительный …. НЕКТАР

Повозка та, в которой встарь 
Везде и всюду ездил царь, 
Украшена и разодета, 
Блестит и светится …… КАРЕТА

Эта ива знаменита,
И зовут её …… РАКИТА

Правильным было у Катюши воспитание,
Отдавали её даже на фигурное .… КАТАНИЕ

Это яблоко мало́, 
Словно маленькая детка,
Потому что сорт его 
Называется  …… РАНЕТКА

Будто богиня с известной картины
Наша красавица ….. ЕКАТЕРИНА

----------

Варшава (06.11.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (07.08.2017)

----------


## gavrilyuk

> По-простому скажем «сотка», очень жаль, что не гектар!
> Измеряем свой участок. На латыни звучит ….. АР
> 
> ...
> 
> Будто богиня с известной картины
> Наша красавица ….. ЕКАТЕРИНА


Ольгия, спасибо огромное а оперативность и рифму, очень вам благодарна за помощь, удачи и всех благ!!!!!

----------


## Анна Смирно ва

девочки к слову ПОЗИТИВ  есть может у кого что ??? :Blush2:

----------


## Ольгия

Нелегко стихи даются,
Не сразу рифмы подберутся.
Знает творческий народ,
Этот труд бросает в ….. ПОТ

Если друг подвёл, ты влип –
Скажем прямо: скользкий ….. ТИП

У меня есть джип, джип,
Я сигналю бип, бип,
Обгоняю, подрезаю,
Я персона ….. ВИП, вип
_(переделка песни)_

Пусть привезёт вам паровоз
Успеха, счастья целый  ….. ВОЗ

Если слогом высоким воспет,
Значит, мастер, художник–поэт.
Кто просто в рифму говорит,
Называется …. ПИИТ

Плещется в бокале вашем игриво 
Вкусное, пенное, ячменное …. ПИВО

Тёща каждый день грозит
Зятю нанести ….. ВИЗИТ

Отбрось плохое настроенье, негатив,
И будь настроен только на удачу, ……. ПОЗИТИВ

_Ещё слова остались ЗОВ, ОПТ, ТОП_

----------

Irinalbs (22.02.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Затейник

Друзья, помогите с рифмой))... Пересмотрела всю тему, но такого слова не нашла... Неужели никто не проводит "сладкую" тему :Grin: 

*СЛАДКОЕЖКА*
сад
лад
код
кожа
скол
Жека
сладко
клад
доска
сода
седло
сало
ложка
Лада (авто или Богиня Лада)
оклад
склад

----------


## Анна Смирно ва

Огромнейшее спасибо!!!! очень очень кстати!!! помню где то просила помощи а в каком разделе не помню, вот только сейчас нашла!!

----------


## proshka

> Друзья, помогите с рифмой))... Пересмотрела всю тему, но такого слова не нашла... Неужели никто не проводит "сладкую" тему
> 
> *СЛАДКОЕЖКА*
> сад
> лад
> код
> кожа
> скол
> Жека
> ...


Может пригодиться...

Каждый счастлив, каждый рад
Вдруг попав в конфетный СКЛАД

А для сладостных услад
Необходим Эдемный САД

Чтоб попасть в подземный грот
Нужно знать секретный КОД	

Села кушать торт Матрешка,
А в руках большая ЛОЖКА

----------


## yurgesovna

век живи... век учись...  ССЁРАННО ДУРАКОМ ПаМрОшшЬ...ПРОСТИ МЯ , ГОСПИДЯ, ДУРУ ГРЭШНУУУУ.... девулиии!!!! ну, скажите вы мне, тупорылоооой!!!!! ну, неужели вам хватает времени на ету херату- перестраивалку на мероприятии!!!???ну, ведь каждая минута на счетууу....  столько офигенных реприз.... вот жалко времени на ЕЕТТТООО!!!
 УЖЕ ловлю и хватаю тухлые яйца и помидоры в себя.... не откажусь от налички...

----------


## Ольгия

Юргесовна, жив ещё, курилка? А я уж думала, что ты навсегда переселилась на ВКМ. Ирин, ну ты же понимаешь, раз есть эта тема, раз идут запросы, значит, есть спрос. Формат праздников бывает разный. И не всегда мы широко известные тамадЫ в очень узких кругах. Бываем и простой зав столовой, у которой ДР у Катьки-поварихи, и надо в обеденный перерыв её поздравить. И "Запрещённые барабанщики" тут не проканают, а жуопу оторвать от стула хочется.



> столько офигенных реприз


Эх, жаль, я развелась 20 лет назад, а то бы я тебя пригласила тамадой свой развод отметить. Вот бы повеселились!
Ну что, с "лёгкой" руки нашего мэтра Юргесовны темка закрывается?
Да шучу я!
Ирина, вот можешь ты поднять человека в 5 утра!!!!!!!

[img]http://*********ru/7826949.jpg[/img]

----------


## MariGri

Уважаемые мастера! Помогите, пожалуйста, зарифмовать слова брат, бал, библиотекарь.

----------


## Ольгия

> брат, бал, библиотекарь


Этот танцевальный вечер
Чудной музыкой отмечен,
Освещён огнями зал,
Где весельем блещет ... БАЛ

Я у мамы не один, 
У неё ещё есть сын, 
И ему я очень рад,
Потому что он мой …. БРАТ

Он в этом книжном храме
И бог, и государь,
Хранитель, даже лекарь!
Ведь он …. БИБЛИОТЕКАРЬ

----------


## MariGri

Ольгия, огромное спасибо!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Катерина5588

В пятницу работаю на корпоративе у мясокомбината (в честь дня сельского хозяйства и перерабатывающий промышленности). Есть идея провести перестраивалку "КОЛБАСА"! Собирала так сказать с миру по нитке.... кое-что есть собственного сочинения! 
*КОЛБАСА*
1.	В самом разгаре веселье,
Пока не мучает похмелье.
Громко играет магнитола
Рекою льется кока… КОЛА

2.	О любви поёт нам Басков,
Каждый день и каждый час.
Только жаль, что голос - тенор, 
А не мощный громкий… БАС.

3.	Все мы знаем Казанову, 
Он влюблялся, и не раз.
И в амурных похожденьях 
Был непревзойдённый… АС.

4.	Колобок румяный… БОК

5.	Цветом словно красный мак!
Для ногтей блестящий…. ЛАК

6.	Будет строен и высок 
Тот, кто пьёт томатный… СОК

7.	 Муха с жалом? Чудеса!
Знают все - это … ОСА

8.	Придёшь домой ты к ужину. Устала!
И с удовольствием ешь хлебушек и… САЛО

9.	Девица краса - длинная… КОСА

10.	Кто там очень громко лает,
Никого в дом не пускает?
Злая видимо, однако,
Ведь зовут её….. СОБАКА

11.	Раньше, чтоб ее достать 
В очереди три часа
Нужно было отстоять
Это докторская…КОЛБАСА

 есть еще слова БАКС, ЛАСКА, БАК, ЛОБ, СЛАБАК, БЛОК, БОКС, ЛОСК, БАЛКА, КОЛБА, КОАЛА, СКАЛА...  просьба помощи к мастерам и мастерицам подредактировать и если можно на другие слова загадки придумать?! буду очень благодарна за помощь!

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

Этот танцевальный вечер
Чудной музыкой отмечен,
Освещён огнями зал,
Где весельем блещет ... БАЛ

Как часто методом ошибок, проб
Приобретаем опыт, разбивая …… ЛОБ

Гуталин берём и воск -
Мы туфлям наводим …. ЛОСК

В спорте, ты меня послушай,
Есть снаряд, зовётся груша,
Не шиповник, и не флокс.
А вид спорта этот ….. БОКС

В доме опора – огромная палка,
Строители грамотно скажут нам ….. БАЛКА

Их на праздник достают,
И напитки в них нальют.
Хрустальный зазвенит вокал,
С шампанским держим мы ….. БОКАЛ

Он на дереве висит, 
Его пища - эвкалипт.
Пищи ест такой не мало, 
Листики жует ….… КОАЛА

Нужен маме валидол –
Сын принёс из школы .... КОЛ

Озёр и рек в России много,
Известна к ним давно дорога.
Прекрасней нет, чем та река,
Что называется ..… ОКА

Чтобы гору покорить,
Альпинистом нужно быть.
Круча та, что нас звала,
Называется ….. СКАЛА

В гневе босс народ пугает,
На него глядим с опаской,
Но прошел тайфун и знаем:
Он – сам доброта и …. ЛАСКА

Если руки опустил,
Всё ты делаешь не так,
Из нас каждый ощутил -  
В этом деле ты …. СЛАБАК
= = = = = = = = = 

_И чуть подправила:_

Раньше, чтоб её достать,
Нужно было отстоять 
В очереди три часа!
Так доставалась ..… КОЛБАСА

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Кoshka-мр-р (31.08.2019)

----------


## Катерина5588

> Этот танцевальный вечер....
>  КОЛБАСА


огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!! вы мне очень помогли!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Ольгия

> СЛАДКОЕЖКА


_Несколько слов, только что выставленных, повторять не буду. Скопируйте сами, от вашего поста до этого моего. А это дополнение:_

Есть таланты или нету,
Для застолья всё равно.
Мы любую песню хором
Начинаем с ноты ……. ДО

Неказистый на вид,
Весь иголками покрыт.
Ты его не трожь!
Он – колючий …. ЕЖ

Для лошадки, словно стол,
Расцветал зеленый ……. ДОЛ

В любой её узнаем роли.
Лицо, знакомое до боли.
Для сердца нашего отрада:
Актриса Роговцева …… АДА

Чтоб в доме на столе всегда
Стояла сытная …. ЕДА

Кто готовит всё по-флотски,
Макароны, борщ, и клёцки? (КОК)

Появленью девы Евы был Адам, конечно, рад.
Но за яблоко теперь он не допущен в райский … САД

В сейф откроется вам вход, 
Если набран верный …. КОД

Будет в деле много прока,
Коль за дело взялся …….. ДОКА

Пил в японском кабаке
Водку местную ….. САКЕ

Я скажу вам без прикола:
Пей напиток кока- .... КОЛА 

Не нужно нам и шоколада, 
Коль под окном машина …… ЛАДА

Вновь и вновь читать мы будем,
Никогда не позабудем:
«Сердца трёх» и «Мартин Иден», 
«Белый клык» и «Морской волк».
Полюбили их навек,
Автор книжек  - Лондон …. ДЖЕК

Говорят, упрямый он,
И не очень-то умён.
Если он не в настроенье,
Хоть корми его вареньем!
То стоит, а то пошёл.
Своенравный наш …. ОСЕЛ

Осторожен будь с осой
С жёлто-чёрной полосой!
Чтобы вас не покусала,
Помни, у неё есть …. ЖАЛО

Пила её и грызла, и кусала!
А сколько на пол крошек набросала!
Но не съела ни куска, —
Знать, невкусная …. ДОСКА

На работе каждый рад 
Получить большой ………. ОКЛАД

В гневе босс народ пугает,
На него глядим с опаской,
Но прошел тайфун и знаем:
Он – сам доброта и …. ЛАСКА

Не пылит, не громыхает, 
Колеи не оставляет,
Ну не транспорт, а находка, 
По волнам несется …….. ЛОДКА

Этот валик дело знает – 
Живо тесто раскатает. 
С деревянной ручкой палка, 
Трудится на кухне .… СКАЛКА 

Угощаю всех друзей
Налево и направо
Замечательным напитком
Под названием ……. КАКАО

Быть должна простА и глАдка –
Широка на юбке  …. СКЛАДКА

Вот спрошу я наугад:
Любишь кушать шоколад?
А конфеты? А зефир?
Сладкий сливочный пломбир?
Завсегдатай ты кафешки?
Твой диагноз – ….. СЛАДКОЕЖКА

----------

annuschka (23.05.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Затейник

> А это дополнение:


Я получила даже более, чем надеялась... Спасибо, Ольга :Vishenka 32:

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Добрый  вечер всем)))  У  меня  к  вам  просьба  нет  ли  у  вас  перестраивалки  слово  ОХОТНИК)))  Заранее  спасибо)))

----------


## Ольгия

_Теперь есть. С форума._

Знают взрослые и дети:
Жить нельзя без интернета.
Интернет-простор велик.
Там имеешь личный …. НИК

Лежит на солнце, греется,
Не ведая забот.
Ему бы с кошкой встретиться,
Мечтает в марте …. КОТ

У циклопа одиноко
В центре лба мигает …. ОКО

Течёт, как кровь по жилам человека, 
Но не река, не питьевой исток, 
По проводам сочится и розеткам, 
Будь аккуратен, ведь опасен …. ТОК

Кто физику учил, кто тока знал закон,
Тому известен в электричестве ..... ИОН

Он важно пО морю рулИт,
Фонтан пускает рыба- ….. КИТ

В казино рискнём, сыграем,
У фортуны свой закон,
Мы прекрасно понимаем,
Всё поставлено на ….. КОН

При соборах, как с картинок,
Служит Богу юный ... ИНОК

Настырным быть - не каждому дано.
Перед тобой закрыли дверь, а ты в …… ОКНО

Детей катали в цирке пони.
Они хоть маленькие, но всё ж …. КОНИ

Отмечаем мы культурно:
Пьём шампанское, вино.
Всё красиво и гламурно,
Как в каком-нибудь …… КИНО

Искал свою он Дульсинею,
Пред каждой дамою бледнея.
Конец мучениям! И вот
Влюбился славный Дон ….. КИХОТ

Не только ценный он работник,
Ещё и меткий он …. ОХОТНИК

----------

bpgf (16.09.2016), Crystal (30.08.2016), Nati241275 (09.06.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016), Танюха Ник. (20.01.2021)

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

> _Теперь есть. С форума._
> 
> Знают взрослые и дети:
> Жить нельзя без интернета.
> Интернет-простор велик.
> Там имеешь личный …. НИК
> $$$$$
> Не только ценный он работник,
> Ещё и меткий он …. ОХОТНИК


Спасибо  вам  ОГРОМНОЕ  за  быстрый  ответ)))))  Перестраивалка  ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ))))   :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## MariGri

Девочки! Фамилия молодых Алхимовы, помогите, пожалуйста, зарифмовать

----------


## Ольгия

> Алхимовы


Будьте нежнЫ, терпеливы и ласковы -
Теперь одна вы семья ... АЛХИМОВЫ

_Может, у кого-то лучше получится?_  :Tu:

----------


## Курица

> Алхимовы


*MariGri*, Марин, ударение как?
АлхИмовы?
АлхимОвы?

----------


## Tatiana_S

> ну, неужели вам хватает времени на ету херату- перестраивалку на мероприятии!!!???ну, ведь каждая минута на счетууу.... столько офигенных реприз.... вот жалко времени на ЕЕТТТООО!!!


Как сказал однажды сын одной именинницы: "Я еще никогда так не ржал. До икоты!" Всё же зависит от подачи и манеры проведения. 

Дорогие обладательницы гармоничного слога, обращаюсь с просьбой. Именинная перестраивалка *ФРОЛОВА*. Имениннице 65 лет, всю силу черпает в природе, никогда не лечится таблетками, нетрадиционная медицина, народные средства, всем даст советы, имеет дом в деревне, дочь и внука, работяга. Любит путешествовать, рукодельница.
Слова выбрали такие: *флора, лавр, овал, фора, вал, вол*.
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Курица

> Дорогие обладательницы гармоничного слога, обращаюсь с просьбой. Именинная перестраивалка ФРОЛОВА. Имениннице 65 лет, всю силу черпает в природе, никогда не лечится таблетками, нетрадиционная медицина, народные средства, всем даст советы, имеет дом в деревне, дочь и внука, работяга. Любит путешествовать, рукодельница.
> Слова выбрали такие: флора, лавр, овал, фора, вал, вол.
> Заранее благодарна.


Уважаемая Татьяна!
Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой прочесть, что мы тут с музой накропали)))

Очень жаль, :Blush2:  что Вы потеряли мой адрес)))и не написали лично, но...я же бдю :Grin:  и всегда оказываюсь в нужное время в нужном месте))) :Meeting: 

Возможно, Вашей имениннице ФРОЛОВОЙ наши рифмушки придутся ко двору :Meeting:  Сознательно не стала писать простейше, из серии-доскажи словечко...

*Флора*
Богиню весенней поры и  цветов 
Бактерии, те, что в желудке живут…
Одним этим словом назвать мы готовы
Которое мне вы составите тут!

*Лавр*
Смолистое дерево с вечнозелёной листвой,
Которое блюдам придаст аромат вот такой :Ok: )))

* Овал*
Это слово со школьных уроков всяк знает:
Это выпукло-плоская  замкнутая кривая!

* Фора*
Чтоб шансы на победу уравнять,
_Вот это слово_ сильный слабым должен дать!

* Вал*
И насыпь земляная, и высокая волна,
Продукции объём, деталь автомобиля,
Всё это – из трёх букв позиция одна,
Которую –хочу-чтоб здесь сложили!

* Вол*
Работаешь усердно и не покладая рук,
Так назовёт тебя твой самый лучший друг… :Grin: 
_Чуть- чуть могу, друзья, вам подсказать :
На нём в колхозе ухитрялись и пахать)))_

Ну, и , читая Ваши мысли, Татьяна, заключительные строки-чтоб составили фамилию юбилярыни:

 
    Её знают все вокруг: 

  дом в деревне, дочь и внук!
  Силу черпает в природе, 

  слывёт советчицей в народе…
  Говорлива…несурова…
   Это –ИРОЧКА…ФРОЛОВА

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Возможно, Вашей имениннице ФРОЛОВОЙ наши рифмушки придутся ко двору


Еще как придутся!!!! Люблю, целую, восхищаюсь!!!
Я не знаю, Татьяна, каким образом (здесь идет восхищенный жест рук к небу) у Вас это получается: петелька-крючочек, петелька-крючочек... Я еще не успела на клавиатуре раскладку поменять, а здесь уже полное счастье в семь строф!  :Oj:

----------


## yurgesovna

> Юргесовна, жив ещё, курилка? А я уж думала, что ты навсегда переселилась на ВКМ. Ирин, ну ты же понимаешь, раз есть эта тема, раз идут запросы, значит, есть спрос. Формат праздников бывает разный. И не всегда мы широко известные тамадЫ в очень узких кругах. Бываем и простой зав столовой, у которой ДР у Катьки-поварихи, и надо в обеденный перерыв её поздравить. И "Запрещённые барабанщики" тут не проканают, а жуопу оторвать от стула хочется.
> 
> Эх, жаль, я развелась 20 лет назад, а то бы я тебя пригласила тамадой свой развод отметить. Вот бы повеселились!
> Ну что, с "лёгкой" руки нашего мэтра Юргесовны темка закрывается?
> Да шучу я!
> Ирина, вот можешь ты поднять человека в 5 утра!!!!!!!


j ойля-ой-бля-ойбля..... в 5 утра? да, не фиг делать!!!!! я и переодеться хоть в чуму могу ,и в окно влезть... подставив лестницу ко второму этажу, в чёрных чулках на морделица.... с криками ВСЕМ НА ПОЛ! РАБОТАЕТ ОМОН! и представиться полицией нравов... но! только к дружбанам!!!!!!...  в день гулянки... шо б саму не взяли...
ОЛЬКА!  ну, если меня эта репризка с перестраиволой не нравится- НЕ ЗНАЧИТ, ЧТО ЭТО ПЛОХО! вот так же и со сказами!!!!!! ну, не умею я!!!! я только на детский ДР это провела... так дети, они же пАчЭсТнАмУ к этому относятся... а вот не вижу я сказок со взрослыми!!! не вижу и всёёё в своём ведЕние( или ведениИ?)! не смогууу!!!!!!!! и гавнять не буду!так же и эти перестраивалки! а сломалась на юбике своей мамки, только там кричалка была. так мамка моя любенькая( 88 ЛЕТ) как крикнула  ДАДУТ В ЭТОМ ДОМЕ ВЫПИТЬ?ИРКА! ДАЙ ЛЮДЯМ ВЫПИТЬ ЗА МЕНЯ! УЙДИ!     ФФСЁЁЁЁ! Я СЛОМАЛАСЬ! поэтому отошла от всякаразных кричалок и перестраиволок!!!!!хотя пару- тройку лет назад на выпуске перестраивалка неплохо прошла( выпускник 20----13) но! это был не самый яркий момент...но, прокатило... после этого я больше ЕтИм не пользуюсь... понравилось ФЕМИЛИ-БУМ(Кто в теме- поймёт) НЕ РИСКНУ!НЕ МОЁ! что ещё  раз доказывает истину: ЕСЛИ ТЕБЕ НЕ НРАВИТСЯ- НЕ ЗНАЧИТ , ЧТО ЭТО ПЛОХО!!!!!
ачё- а чё там про РАЗВОД?про проведение развода... ВОТ МЫ СОВЕРШЕННО НАПРАСНО СМЕЁМСЯ НАД ЭТИМ ФОРМАТОМ! ЭТА НИША ЕЩЁ НЕ ЗАНЯТА!!!! я много лет назад... увидела передачу с каким-то режиссёром.. который на похороны  своей сестры устроил помин необыкновенный... и родилась у меня мысль... тем более, перед этим за несколько лет, будучи" СРАНЫМ ЗАВКЛУБОМ" Я делала прощание  в СДК с  погибшими в автокатострофе управленцами...  а в наше время провела   2 помина в кафе... а почему бы не проводить РАЗВОД? вот сейчас, наверное, будет всеобщий смех!!! но,у меня есть папочки с озвучкой на ПОМИН и НА РАЗВОД!!!!( вчера  суслышала КИРКОРОВА с УСПЕНСКОЙ-обалденная веСчТь ДЛЯ ОЗВУЧКИ РАЗВОДА!)Вот , если учесть, что когда я очередной раз разводилась- а это моё нормальное физиологическое состояние!- начиная от очереди у ЗАГСа, где меня разбил радикулит и мой крокодил делал мне массаж при всём честном народе и все в очереди говорили:"Какой у вас заботливый муж, а потом с выпучиными глазами смотрели на нас, когда специалист ЗАГСа вызвал нас на развод.....это про ЗАГС! А как мы отметили наш развод в шашлычке!!??? да, с нашими общими друзьями?!!! правда они не совсем верили в развод навсегда- ведь мы с крокодилом два раза женились!
 так что НИШУ РАЗВОДА надо немедленно занимать! сожалению , этот ЖАНР у нас не развит!!!!
 если что- К ВАШИМ УСЛУГАМ: СВАДЬБЫ, ЮБИЛЕИ, РАЗВОДЫ, УКРАШЕНИЕ ПОМИНОК....,БАЯНЫ ПОД ЗАЛОГ!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

> я и переодеться хоть в чуму могу ,и в окно влезть... подставив лестницу ко второму этажу, в чёрных чулках на морделица.... с криками ВСЕМ НА ПОЛ! РАБОТАЕТ ОМОН! и представиться полицией нравов... но! только к дружбанам!!!!!!... в день гулянки... шо б саму не взяли...


Ирин, да я в тебе ни чуточки и не сомневаюсь! Бери меня в товарки! Потому и написала, что жалею, что мой развод мхом порос. А то бы мы с тобой зажгли  :Yahoo: 
Кстати, пару лет назад здесь, на форуме, одна девочка писала, что получила заказ на проведение развода, просила помощи, а другая ей ответила, что уже проводила. Так что спрос, хоть маленький, но есть  :Yes4:  Даёшь меньше разводов и больше заказов на его весёлое проведение!!!!!
А кричалки у меня тоже не идут (кроме именных), а вот перестраивалки - на ура! Но компания компании - рознь. Так что пусть оные лежат у нас всегда в заднем, или как говорил мой дед, в исподнем кармане, а вдруг.....

----------


## Tatiana_S

> А кричалки у меня тоже не идут


А ибо не более трех строф, как в гип-гип-ура, и последнюю обязательно почти на истерике  :Yahoo:

----------


## MariGri

> Марин, ударение как?
> АлхИмовы?


Да, Танюш, именнно на И.

----------


## Курица

> Фамилия молодых Алхимовы, помогите, пожалуйста, зарифмовать


Событие неизгладимое -
Муж и жена теперь-АлхИмовы!

----------


## yurgesovna

ой! деуки! ну, вот зачем вы " заводите " бауууушку-старушкуу!!!???? пожалейте мои седИИныыы!!! колитесь!!! у кого есть кричалочка на пару-тройку фраз МАРЬЯНОЧКА(20 ЛЕТ ЮБИК) Попробую  ещё разочек... именно МАРЬЯНОЧКА!!!!!ненавидит своё имя МАРЬЯНА... только МАРЬЯНОЧКА( так мамашка  сказала)

----------


## Ольгия

> МАРЬЯНОЧКА


Ирин, беги в ПРАВИЛЬНУЮ тему http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5108924

----------


## MariGri

[quote="Курица;5108623"]Муж и жена теперь-АлхИмовы![/quote

Спасибочки, девочки!!!

----------


## Анна Смирно ва

Девочки я спрашивала уже от слова ПОЗИТИВ а вот по военной тематике вопросы для перестраивалки? может есть у кого?

----------


## Ольгия

> по военной тематике


Есть на слово ЗАЩИТНИК, только как раз этот "защитник" получился очень проблемный. Если устроит, смотри здесь, с поста 218 по 224
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...60#post4985560

----------


## Tatiana_S

Всех краснословщиков и краснословиц с наступившим Новым годом!!! Мира, добра и любви всем нам! 
Нужно расшевелить 40 человек мужского пола, да еще спортсменов. Жуткая история. Заводятся они медленно, решила воспользоваться проверенным способом - перестраивалкой. Помогите, пожалуйста, красным словцом, с долей иронии и сарказма, если можно.
Дано: БАСКЕТБОЛ
Надо:
БАЛБЕС
СТЕКЛО
БАЛЕТ
БЕЛКА
СЕТКА
СЕКТА
СТОЛБ
ТОСКА
СЕЛО
БОЛТ

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

Скажите перестраивалка с именем Владимир случайно ни у кого не завалялась?Спасибо заранее!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

> перестраивалка с именем Владимир


Есть ВЛАДИМИР ЮБИЛЯР
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...81%D0%BD%D1%8E.....

смотри Пост 510, 511, 512

----------

Наталья Щербакова (14.01.2016)

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender: 

Вот что слепила я!!!!

Юбиляр такой веселый Настроенье поднимает Ира
Песни дарит в юбилей и поет как …Дива

Хвалим, хвалим юбиляра. Он наш родненький кумир
ВОВА к вашим мы  ногам сегодня
простилаем целый... мир

Поздравляем и целуем Юбиляра - он наш клад
Как половица гласит Пусть в семье лишь мир да… лад

Чтобы Вова кушал вкусно, А еще, чтоб не хворал,
Мы к еде  добавим листик, Называется он …Лавр!

Долгожданное свиданье выше всяческих наград
Если Вова без Наташи, то в душе тоска и …Ад

У тебя она одна, Обойди пол- мира
Владимир Вы ее любви струна, А Наталья -……Лира!

Улыбнусь и я сегодня, ведь ликует мир!
Славный пир у нас сегодня в Вашу честь….
                                                                     ВЛАДИМИР!!!!!!
Еще раз спасибо Всем, кто откликнулся.А особенно ВАМ ОЛЬГИЯ!!! :Ok:

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Ирина1712 (15.01.2021)

----------


## Maruska

Здравствуйте,креативные поэтесс и поэты! Может,пропустила ненароком? Случайно,нет в темах перестраивалки МАКСИМ или РОМАНОВЫ? А вдруг? Поиск не выдаёт результатов. Но,может,у кого-то в закромах родины лежат и ждут волшебного часа заветные строки? :Tender:  Буду признательна!

----------


## Ольгия

> МАКСИМ или РОМАНОВЫ


Вот посмотри, Таня Курочка делала на фамилию Миронов, много букв схожих, а если ещё и имя добавишь,то вся перестраивалка подойдёт. Пост 239
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135569&page=16

----------

solovei58 (14.01.2016)

----------


## nata123

Очень понравились буквы «ЛАБУТЕНЫ» для перестраивалки из темы «Документы для праздника 5». Перелистала здесь странички и вот что удалось собрать. Автор не я.


Этот танцевальный вечер
Чудной музыкой отмечен,
Освещён огнями зал,
Где весельем блещет ... БАЛ

Пусть в ночи горит она,
Златорогая (Серебристая, Величавая) …… ЛУНА

Гулять кто любит допоздна,
Тот видит – в слове спряталась она!... ЛУНА

Среди звезд она одна
Ночью круглая… ЛУНА

Будет и в нашей работе просвет,
И мы коллективом пойдём на… БАЛЕТ

Вот не был ты, а я была,
Вот ты не смог, а я смогла.
Нечасто пусть, всё ж иногда
Нас выручает буква ..… А 

На вид она совсем невзрачна,
Но роль в любви играет однозначно!
Звучит она во всех концах страны
В словах «любимый», «самый» - буква …..Ы

На любой вопрос коварный
Есть ответ универсальный:
Потому, потому,
Что кончается на ……. У

Так называется операция. «Операция «Ы» и другие приключения Шурика»

Лишь три буквы назовёте –
Будет самолёт в полёте! (АНТ)

В Америку с долларом едет народ,
А в Латвию ЭТУ валюту берёт! (ЛАТ)

А это слово в обиходе. 
Вы часто слышите в народе:
Кто деньги с карточки на счёт переведёт,
Кто носит в кошельке, наоборот. (НАЛ)

Бухгалтер четко нам сказал
Для расчета важен…НАЛ

Бывают от налоговой проблемы
Они ведут себя , ну словно полисмены.
И как старательно бухгалтер не скрывал.
Но обнаружат сразу черный...НАЛ 

Собираем сумки , пакуем баулы
Отправимся на отдых в далекие… АУЛЫ

Постель из легкой и достойной ткани
Приятна и мужчине и прекрасной даме.
И каждый в эту ткань влюблен
Кто ощутил однажды, как приятен..ЛЕН

Забор из вертикальных бревен... ТЫН

----------

afgalka (19.02.2016), Nadegda71 (05.09.2017), natali_markelova (19.02.2016), natascha-sam (08.04.2016), Nati241275 (08.07.2017), Svetlana Kalinina (09.06.2016), Горошинка1972 (29.03.2016), Диковина (27.03.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (11.04.2016), Киссерюльчик (22.03.2017), Лена Видьманова (18.02.2016), Маковка (10.03.2016), Мидия (24.02.2016), Мэри Эл (21.02.2016), наталья севрюкова (18.02.2016), ненька (21.02.2016), Ольгия (18.02.2016), Ольчик Умница (18.02.2016), Тамика (19.10.2016), Татьяна Майорова (18.07.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.02.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

*nata123*, 
Ната, ну молодец, внесла свой посильный вклад!  :Ok:

----------


## Irinalbs

Здравствуйте! Я работаю в детском саду и хочу немного развеселить своих девчат. Хочу сделать перестраивалку "Восьмое марта", слова выбрала вот такие:
Смотр
Самовар
Отвар
Свет
Мост
Море
Мама
Евро
Помогите пожалуйста, тему просмотрела, но хотелось бы по теме "Детский сад"

----------


## yfnfifu

Девочки помогите пожалуйста! У Молодых интересная фамилия Ядгоровы 
Пыталась сама составить слова,а вот зарифмовать проблема.
Город
Ягоды
овод
род
роды
горы
воды
двор
явор
ядро
год
ряд
горд

----------


## Irinalbs

Девочки! С помощью любимого форума попробовала составить перестраивалку "Восьмое марта". Посмотрите, может что надо подправить?
Мы перестраиваться будем,
И новые слова добудем.

Загадаю вам загадку,
А вы буквы по порядку
Из «Восьмого марта» сложИте
И нам слово покажите!


Он поет и гудит,
Только с виду он сердит.
К потолку пускает пар
Наш красавец …..самовар!

Ты, как рядовой в пехоте,
 Служишь рядовым в Морфлоте.
 И не трусь, не вешай нос!
 Ты в тельняшке! Ты — …МАТРОС

Летом, все к нему стремятся,
Загорать и искупаться.
На песке и на просторе
Ну конечно это...(Море)

Путь бывает очень прост,
Если есть над речкой …(Мост)

В мире нет её роднее,
Справедливей и добрее.
Я скажу, друзья вам прямо –
Лучше всех на свете…(Мама)

Нет стабильности в стране -
Рубль падает в цене.
Чтобы не трепались нервы,
Денежки храните в …… ЕВРО

Нота мчит на бал в карете, 
Плещет в море и в реке,
Есть она и в винегрете, 
И в ремне, и в теремке……Ре

Любят взрослые, ребята
Этот день - .....Восьмое марта!

----------

figaristka (03.03.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (07.08.2017), Маковка (10.03.2016), Ольгия (25.02.2016), ТамараКоряковцева (25.02.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Нота мчит на бал в карете, 
> Плещет в море и в реке,
> Есть она и в винегрете, 
> И в ремне, и в теремке……Ре


Очень хорошо, единственное, я бы поправила здесь.

Нота мчит на бал в карете, 
Есть она и в винегрете, 
Плещет в море и в реке,
Угадали? Нота … РЕ

----------

figaristka (03.03.2017), Irinalbs (26.02.2016), optimistka17 (03.05.2016), Леся Тавр (07.08.2017), ТамараКоряковцева (25.02.2016), Танюха Ник. (24.05.2016)

----------


## Виктория ягодка

Здравствуйте!))) делаю перестраивалку из фамилии Лобастовы, с помощью темы нашла много слов, но с буквой ы ничего не нахожу!(((может, есть у кого четверостишья со словами высота и тыл?!))спасибо!)))

----------


## Ольгия

> высота и тыл


Кто всегда во всём поддержит, 
В трудный час придаст вам сил?
Знай, семья – твоя опора,
Это твой надёжный … ТЫЛ

Когда вдвоём, когда вы вместе навсегда,
Вам по плечу теперь любая … ВЫСОТА

----------

Алисочка (24.05.2017), Виктория ягодка (25.02.2016)

----------


## Виктория ягодка

Большое спасибо!))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ночер добрый! нашла перестраивалку КОСМОНАВТ(спасибо Галине)
Перестраивалка КОСМОНАВТ

Подвигу Гагарина рады все до слез!
мы Америкосам тогда утерли *нос!*

Удачный запуск производит космодром-
И в ЦУПЕ раздается счастья *стон!*

Космонавту нужен для еды часок-
Выжимает тюбик супа, в тюбике и* сок!*

К высотам галактических широт
В ракете не летал лишь *кот.*

За космонавтов и ракеты -наш сегодня тост
Они же в космос проложили *мост*

Вот пробил час и ключ на старт-
Гагарин первый* космонавт!*УРААА!

У меня просьба,очень-очень  нужно добавить слова- *Москва,восток,Омск,квас,сотка,тоска,станок,носок,окно,основа.*
Ну с Москвой всё понятно,
Восток,была такая ракета
Омск(был-закрытый город),город где есть завод "Полёт"(который занимается чем надо)
Квас,это святое,наше Русское для всех 
Сотка? может ...пока точно не знаю...но думаю,что Космонавтика обходится государству не дёшево. 
Тоска,чтоб она не мучила,нужно больше трудиться.
Станок,наверное на них делают важные детали в космостроении
Носок я думаю эти странные изобретения умудряются исчезать не только на земле,но и в ракете.Для космонавтов разработали специальную форму носков, с двойным вкладышем в области подъема стопы для предупреждения получения различных травм при работе.
Окно это же иллюминатор.Из-за присутствия объективных причин стирка на борту невозможна, поэтому использованные предметы гардероба космонавтов сначала сгружаются в специальный корабль, а потом его отстыковывают от станции и он сгорает в атмосфере. :Grin:  а какой то ОДИН(носок),летает в далёком космосе.
Основа...чего то очень важного для профессионалов.
Если получится,придумается,сочиниться,думаю будут счастливы многие ведущие.

----------

afgalka (08.04.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

Гагарин совершил виток
Вокруг Земли на ракете …. ВОСТОК

За космонавтов и за вас
Будем пить сегодня … КВАС

Мы всегда его теряем, 
А потом не понимаем:
Была пара, то есть два - 
Один пропал вдруг навсегда! 
В космосе процент высок
Тоже потерять …. НОСОК

Хоть носки здесь не стирают, 
И в ракете их теряют.
Как лишились мы носка,
Одолела грусть- …. ТОСКА

----------

afgalka (08.04.2016), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Леся Тавр (19.07.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Ольгия*, Оленька. СПАСИБИЩЕ тебе моя дорогая ОГРОМНОЕ!!! :Tender: 
А можно попросить ,что то про *Москву,Омск и окно*,типа иллюминатор???????

----------


## Ольгия

> А можно попросить ,что то про Москву,Омск и окно,типа иллюминатор???????


Да попросить можно, только сложно рифму к этим словам придумать. Москва - ква-ква, Омск - Томск, один хрен

Это знают даже дети:
Есть отверстие в ракете,
Зовётся иллюминатором оно,
Ну, а по-простому, скажем мы  …. ОКНО

_Разве что так:_
Она слезам не верит,
А делом всех проверит! .... (МОСКВА)

----------

afgalka (08.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> один хрен


 :Grin: это точно! У меня как всегда...всё очень "изящно"
В честь Космонавтики звонят колокола
В столице нашей,городе- Москва!

ПОЛЁТ сегодня поздравляем и
Наш любимый,город-Омск!

*ОЛЬГИЯ отдельное  спасибо  за ОКНО!!!*

----------

afgalka (08.04.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

СПАСИБИЩЕ Галине и Оленьке за КОСМОНАВТА! :Tender: поеду с этим вариантом!
300 лет справляет ОН-не Оренбург,не Томск,
А наш любимый город ОМСК!!

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Дублирую просьбу  у кого с рифмой всё в порядки прошу вашей корректировки написать написала , но в конце не зная как правильно завершить выпускной 11 класс финал делаем свечу

Альбине Гурьяновне, от нас мы всем классом
Подарок на память хотим подарить
Чтоб в памяти вашей всегда мы остались
И долго вы нас не смогли позабыть.



Как синее небо глаза пятиклашек,
Наивный, пытливый, доверчивый, взгляд.
Такими мы были, Наташи иСаши
С горящими взорами 30 ребят



Мы выросли быстро и много шалили,
И летних каникул мы ждали в апреле.
Вы помните всех, своих девочек-мальчиков,
Пусть даже порядком мы вам надоели.


Вы с нами делились огнём ваших знаний
Каждому искру в душе зажигали
О, сколько талантов вы детских открыли-
И скольким поверить в себя помогали!



И вновь в сентябре вас ждут школьные будни -
Урок, педсовет, беготня, суета.
И новых ребят в мир истории чудной 
Вы поведёте с пустого листа. (белый)


Мы вам пожелать хотим вдохновенья
…………………………………………………….

…………………………………………………..
Пусть эта свеча вашу жизнь озаряет

----------


## Олеся Литовченко

> Дублирую просьбу  у кого с рифмой всё в порядки прошу вашей корректировки написать написала , но в конце не зная как правильно завершить выпускной 11 класс финал делаем свечу
> 
> Альбине Гурьяновне, от нас мы всем классом
> Подарок на память хотим подарить
> Чтоб в памяти вашей всегда мы остались
> И долго вы нас не смогли позабыть.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Альбине Гурьяновне, вместе всем классом
На память подарок хотим подарить
Чтоб в памяти Вашей на долго остались
И чтоб не смогли Вы о нас позабыть.

Как синее небо глаза пятиклашек,
Наивный, пытливый, доверчивый взгляд.
Такими мы были, Наташи и Саши
С горящими взорами 30 ребят.

Мы выросли быстро, мы много шалили
И летних каникул мы ждали весь год.
Вы помните всех нас девочек-мальчишек,
Как улей жужащий - веселый народ.

Вы с нами делились огнём своих знаний
И каждому искорку в душах зажгли!
О, сколько талантов вы детских открыли-
И скольким поверить в себя помогли!

И вновь в сентябре вас ждут школьные будни -
Урок, педсовет, беготня, суета.
Для новых ребят мир истории чудной 
Откроете с чистого, белого Вы листа. 

Желаем всем классом мы Вам вдохновенья
Стобальников в сдаче историй ЕГЭ.
Победы ребят Вас всегда окрыляли
И пусть так и будет - сейчас и всегда!

Вы пламенем ярким для нас всех горели
Вы душу и сердце вложили в всех нас.
Пусть эта свеча вашу жизнь озаряет
Примите ее Вы в подарок от нас.

Ее зажигая о нас вспоминайте
Альбина Гурьяновна, мы любим Вас.
Мы Вам обещаем, нет... даже клянемся
О Вас не забудем. С любовью. Ваш класс.

----------

Zажигалка (31.05.2016), Диковина (05.06.2016), Курица (31.05.2016)

----------


## нюшка-танюшка

Помогите пожалуйста найти перестраивалку на слово выпускной или выпускники. СПАСИБО

----------


## Курица

> перестраивалку на слово выпускной или выпускники.


От Люды-Оптимистки,держи:

 Знают взрослые и дети
Жить нельзя без интернета,
Взрослый ты, иль ученик
Там имеет личный *НИК.*

Чтобы сил на все хватало
И здоровье не отстало,
Будем кушать мы из круп
Очень вкусный мамин* СУП.*

Выйдя из-за школьной парты,
Взрослой жизни мы на старте,
Ждет нас и подъем и спуск
Жми смелей на кнопку *ПУСК.*

Школа все нам отдала
Старт хороший в жизнь дала.
Помнит даже школьный фикус
Наш веселый, дружный *ВЫПУСК*.

Жарким будет это лето
Каждый малый знает это.
Нужно чтоб запал не сник
В добрый путь наш *ВЫПУСКНИК*

(автор Л. Мирошниченко)

----------

Леся Тавр (19.07.2017), Людок (22.06.2016)

----------


## Олюня73

Дорогие мастера, помогите состряпать перестраивалку на слово "коммунизм"

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Огромная просьба, для полного счастья остается перестроение на  *СВАДЬБА РОЗ*.
Вот слова,ну я понимаю,там как получится..поэтому много слов. 
Раз; Бор; Бас; Ода; Зов; Обь,Раз;Сад; Дар
Роса;Двор;Брод; Ваза; Взор;
Забор;Образ;Засов; Браво; Завод;Дрова;Орава;Авось;Дробь;Задор;Бровь;Вздор;Осада; Базар;
Заброс- Выброс; Брозда.
Свадьба роз 
Огромное спасибо всем заранее!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Кто-то людям помогает,
Оптимизмом заряжает,
Отдаёт душевный жар,
Тот характер – «божий ... ДАР»

Неприятность ждёт тогда,
Коль, надеясь, иногда,
Говорим: "Сойдёт, небось!" -
Не надейтесь на ... АВОСЬ

Если кто-то глупость скажет,
Неразумное расскажет,
Сея в обществе раздор,
Говорят: Несёт он ... ВЗДОР

Появленью девы Евы 
Был Адам, конечно, рад.
Но за яблоко чрез меры 
Не допущен в райский … САД

Цветут сады в душе у нас 
Ещё один лишь только ... РАЗ 

Утром рано на тропинке
Серебро блестит в травинке.
То - природы чудеса:
Утром выпала …. РОСА

Посмотрите: у ограды
Расцвела царица сада.
Не тюльпан и не мимоза,
А в шипах красотка ... РОЗА

Наш породистый Трезор 
Охраняет верно ..… ДВОР

Вокруг дома он стоит,
Ограждает, сторожит.
Чтобы не пролез в дом вор,
Вокруг дома есть … ЗАБОР

В ней - ромашковый букет
Или килограмм конфет.
Догадаетесь вы сразу,
То, что перед вами … ВАЗА

Чудно пел среди ветвей
Голосистый соловей,
И ему на всю дубраву
Воробьи кричали: … БРАВО

О любви поёт нам Басков,
Каждый день и каждый час.
Только жаль, что голос - тенор, 
А не мощный, громкий … БАС

Если сын в семье родился,
Всем известно наперёд,
Что теперь уж точно будет
Продолжаться этот …. РОД 

Все гости нарядились, как будто на парад, 
Поздравить юбиляров сегодня каждый … РАД

Привезла с турпоездки на остров Гоа 
Накидку из перьев, что зовётся ….. БОА 

Гости в сборе. Браво! Браво!
Перед вами вся … ОРАВА

Молодым желаем счастья!
Обойдут пусть вас ненастья!
Так хотели мы сказать бы,
Ведь у них сегодня … СВАДЬБА

Свадьба эта не простая,
Не серебро, не золотая.
Что гуляем? Вот вопрос!
Отвечаем: … СВАДЬБА РОЗ
=
_Ну, а если этого кому-то мало, можете выбрать ещё:_

То - подставка для свечей,
Радость света и очей.
Может быть из серебра
Или меди - это ... БРА

Муха с жалом? Чудеса!
Знают все - это ….. ОСА

В любой её узнаем роли.
Лицо, знакомое до боли.
Для сердца нашего отрада:
Актриса Роговцева … АДА

Мы друг другу помогаем
И всегда того ругаем,
Кто со злом пришёл во двор - 
Хоть мошенник он, хоть … ВОР

Лесорубы сучья рубят,
Остро наточив топор,
Их за это не ругают,
Коль зарос сосновый ... БОР

Словари мы изучили,
Географию зубрили.
Начинаем всё с азов:
Порт на море есть ... АЗОВ

Слишком сухо - это плохо:
Начинают люди охать,
Даже может быть беда,
Если кончилась ... ВОДА

Житель Сирии, Ирака,
На приём не носит фрака,
Для одежд не нужен драп:
В жарких странах тот ... АРАБ

На суку в лесу сидит, 
Зорко мышек сторожит. 
Про неё идёт молва — 
Никогда не спит … СОВА

Ищут люди у реки,
Где места неглубоки.
Их использует народ,
Называя место ... БРОД

Нужно вам купить товар?
Приходите на … БАЗАР

С этим зверем не шути!
Нелегко его найти :
Высоко́ в горах живёт,
Ветер где меж скал ревёт,
Светит там холодный Марс,
И добычу ищет ... БАРС

Чтоб не замёрзнуть у костра,
Вам чурки собирать пора.
Погаснет он, если сперва
Не заготовите .… ДРОВА 

Чтобы вода скорее стекала со дворов, 
Выроем поглубже мы за забором …. РОВ

----------

lencom2007 (10.03.2017), вера денисенко (17.02.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (10.09.2016)

----------


## 73 Марина

Здравствуйте, написала перестраивалку на фамилию Темиренко. Пожалуйста (знаю, что здесь есть СПЕЦИАЛИСТЫ), помогите придумать последнее четверостишие, где ответом будет эта фамилия. Буду очень благодарна)

----------


## Ольгия

> на фамилию Темиренко


Это для свадьбы? Подойдет такое?

Как сказал бы Евтушенко – 
Счастья паре ….. ТЕМИРЕНКО

----------

вера денисенко (17.02.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.09.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Снова с просьбой,снова с почти "горячей" у меня супруги *СТЕПАНОВЫ* празднуют свои юбилеи,обоим по 70 лет. Решила что бы никого не обидеть отмечать по 35 лет - ему и ей приятно. Анатолий Кузьмич и Нина Александровна. Детей у них 4!... 2 сына у него и 2 сына у неё.Внуки общие 4 мальчика и 2 девочки.
что ещё знаю,работали вместе. 
*его автобиография.* Родился в селе Иртыш нашей Омской обл. Потом учился в Томске в Инженерно-строительном,затем служил в СА,Поехал работать в г. Брежнев,от туда Оренбург,затем строить город Строжевой,что на севере и затем,с ней уже вернулся в Омск  здесь  27 лет -Ген. дир. Омскнефтепроводстрой.
*её автобиография* Родом из Томбовской обл,училась в Иркутске,по комсомольской путевке поехала в Строжевой и там через несколько лет они встретились,поженились а в 86 году приехали в Омск.
Слова такие получаются- *высота,повеса,посев,совет,весна,напев-ноты-нота,стена,стан,сова,опыт,сват* или *свет,авто,весы,сын,пена,сто,вес*.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Составила своё перестроение,конечно не все нравится_(сейчас у меня,как то с юмором туго_),буду рада если поправите. Так же придумать не смогла,КАК составить вопрос с их фамилией СТЕПАНОВЫ...
Её можно измерить в градусах,суммарных единицах и даже в Герцах,
Её можно определить ,набрать,достичь и подняться
Условное расстояние между телами и точками
В неё можно условно смотреть и даже вполне реально удерживать? *Высота*
Это такое обозначение молодого человека и при этом достаточно обеспеченного в материальном плане, который легкомысленно относится ко всему, что с ним происходит, обладает невысокими морально-нравственными качествами, постоянно предаётся безделью, прожиганию собственной жизни, бессмысленным, безнравственным развлечениям, утехам, наслаждениям и соблазнам*.Повеса* 
Они бывают разными сельскохозяйственными и медицинскими тестами,весенними и озимыми. *Посевы* 
Совместное обсуждение,его можно держать,
Его могут дать или его нужно просить,бывает дружеский  полезный,может быть вредным.Ему можно следовать..
Название различных коллегиальных органов-Сельский,Государственный,Военный,Ученый,педагогический *Совет*
Одно из четырех времен года,следующая за зимой *Весна*
Это графическое обозначение музыкального звука  или знаки музыкального письма *Ноты*
Чаще всего в Строительстве и архитектуре,Китайская и оборонительная,а так же неотъемлемая часть  Контактов *Стена*
Человек активный в ночное время суток,
Хищная ночная птица с большими глазами и крючковатым носом *Сова*
Усвоенные человечеством знания,умения,навыки
Его приобретают им делятся его передают
О сколько нам ошибок трудных,готовит просвещения дух и ........,сын ошибок трудных *Опыт*
Родитель одного из супругов по отношению к родителям другого супруга.*Сват*
Наземный вид легкового транспорта на 4 колесах *Авто*
Бывают ручные, настольные, настенные и напольные. 
Наиболее распространены пружинные и рычажные бытовые 
устройство или прибор для определения массы тел *Весы*
Человек мужского рода,по отношению к родителям *Сын*
Пузырчатая,жидкая масса,бывает мыльная,морская и даже пивная  *Пена*
Сила воздействия тела на опору
Чаще всего его определяют какой то мерой например в Ньютонах,бывает путают с массой
Так же им определяют влияние и авторитет *Вес*

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Валерий Куликов

Мне нравится вот такая перестраивалка. Провожу на мужских юбилеях. Для рыбаков!)

В реке кипит большая драка -
Поссорились всерьез два *рака*.
У раков спор такой возник:
А выйдет ли из них *балык?*
Раздался на рыбалке крик
От радости, как львиный *рык!*
Сидим, глядим – плывет русалка-
Вот это чудная *рыбалка!*
Да, порыбачили не слабо,
Поймали мы на Доне *краба.*
Валерий краба обмывал,
Устроил всем шикарный *бал.*
Кто любит выпить, млад и стар,
Всех пригласил в рыбацкий *бар.*
До развлечений он мастак,
Любитель рыбы и *рыбак.*
Да здравствует его смекалка,
Удачной пусть будет *рыбалка!*

----------

bpgf (18.11.2016), Диковина (27.03.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## gavrilyuk

Добрый вечер всем, кто владеет рифмой, ломаю голову над историей знакомства молодых с общей фамилией "Абрамовские", история знакомства проста, познакомились на сайте знакомств в ноября 2015, увиделись,, понравились,  и с тех пор каждый день вместе, если кому-то интересен этот  момент, буду рада любой помощи, да и сама с удовольствием поделюсь своим вариантом, заранее спасибо за помощь!

Девочки, как смогла написала перестраивалку "АБРАМОВСКИЕ":
Сегодня мы позвали вас на свадьбу-пир
Поведать вам историю, уж старую, как МИР:
Жил парень молодой, его влекла военных сфера,
Но день за днем в его душе крепчала ВЕРА
В любовь, пусть громко сказаны слова,
Не верит в слово, как и в слезы, лишь МОСКВА.
И вот однажды в ноябре накрыла Гришу чувства лава
Он с Настей познакомился, Амур кричал им БРАВО!
С тех пор наш Гриша изменился, на строевой тянул носок
Ведь получил стрелу Амура в сердце, и в ВИСОК!
И с той поры им светит только солнце, не знаком им мрак,
Сегодня в местном ЗАГС-е зарегистрирован их БРАК!
Отныне Гриша с Настей, словно Кончаловские,
Гордо произносят: «Теперь мы АБРАМОВСКИЕ!!!».

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Ольгия (01.12.2016)

----------


## vfelix

Конкурс для гостей перестраивалка «АВТОМОЙКА» (участвуют 2 команды по 8 чел.).

Знают нашу автомойку 
Стар и мал уже давно
И спешат после работы
Вымыть грязное… АВТО

Мы без дела не сидим
Тут весь день головомойка
В боксах по ночам не спим
Ведь у нас большая… МОЙКА

Воды идет большой напор
В руках мужских не балалайка
Подставишь торс в один момент
Здесь станет мокрой Ваша … МАЙКА.

Всем хотим мы пожелать
Чтобы росла ваша зарплата
Деньги сыпались с небес
Словно сахарная… ВАТА

В перерыв устроим праздник
Перекусим чуть едва
Хорошо идёт под пиво 
Копчёная рыбка… МОЙВА

Лето кончилось так быстро
Говорим ему гудбай
Впереди зима и осень,
И весенний месяц… МАЙ

Праздник яркий отмечаем
Здесь клиентов наших сколько
Громко снова мы кричим
С днём рожденья… АВТОМОЙКА

----------

yurgesovna (01.12.2016), вера денисенко (17.02.2017), дюймовка (30.08.2018), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Ольгия (01.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.04.2017)

----------


## Хрисеида

Несколько раз проводила юбилеи в дачном стиле. 
Там тоже играли в перестраивалку, играют всегда с удовольствием. 
Играли две команды, поэтому подобрала короткое слово. 
*Может, кому-нибудь пригодится)
«Забор»*

Есть участок, вот удача
Будем дружно строить дачу.
Начинать пора давно раз
В голове сложился (ОБРАЗ)

Будут цветники повсюду
Лилии и маки будут,
Астры, васильки, мимоза
И конечно в центре (РОЗА)

Каждый день готовы строить,
Не меняя гардероба.
Ничего она не стоит
Выдана заводом (РОБА)

Дерево нам очень нужно
Дальше строить будем дружно
Крепкий как скала забор
Все вперёд в дремучий (БОР)

Может перерыв устроим,
А потом ещё построим
Домик, баню и амбар.
А пока все вместе в (БАР)

Вот теперь дела в порядке
Не боимся мы за грядки.
Защищён надёжно двор
Мы построили (ЗАБОР)

----------

вера денисенко (17.02.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Ольгия (06.02.2017)

----------


## gulya.gulyazena

Вот спасибо всем талантливым людям! Столько идей для себя нашла.
Спасибо! Кое-что под свои слова и фамилии переделала. И вперед!

----------


## Оксана я

ПОМАДА

1.    Женщина, танцующая в паре с кавалером. (ДАМА)
2.    Помещение,  где женщина может себе позволить ходить в халате. (ДОМ)
3.    Временное господство какого-то стиля? (или)  Её диктуют модельеры? (МОДА)
4.    Торжественное лирическое стихотворение. (ОДА)
5.    Первый мужчина, сотворённый Богом. (АДАМ)
6.    Имя  актрисы Роговцева… (АДА)
7.    Составьте ноту из своих букв. (ДО)
8.    Женщина может сделать жизнь мужчины раем, а может превратить в ….(АД)
9.    В его честь названа единица измерения сопротивления. (Немецкий физик  Георг Симон ОМ.  ПОДСКАЗКА: Ещё есть такая рыба.
10.      Косметика для губ. (ПОМАДА)

----------

Zinaida (04.05.2017), вера денисенко (17.02.2017), Диковина (27.03.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Ольгия (09.02.2017)

----------


## Maruska

Ребята-девчата!!! Кто силён в рифмовании,помогите составить перестраивалку ИРИНА САВИНА .Слова  любые из этих :
ас, ива, сан, иран, ирис, нрав, рана, раса, сани, сари ,аванс,  ванна, варан,  навар, ананас, нирвана, равнина, саванна, свинина
Заранее,БЛАГОДАРЮ!!! :Tender:

----------


## gribkovo4ka

Добрый день! Обращаюсь с просьбой, может у кого то есть перестраивалка к слову "СУББОТНИК", поделитесь, пжт, буду благодарна.

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

> Добрый день! Обращаюсь с просьбой, может у кого то есть перестраивалка к слову "СУББОТНИК", поделитесь, пжт, буду благодарна.


Выбрала из разных перестраивалок, возьмите что нужно...

Ночью одолеет он -
Состоянье спячки … СОН

Течёт, как кровь по жилам человека,*
Но не река, не питьевой исток,*
По проводам сочится и розеткам,*
Будь аккуратен, ведь опасен …. ТОК

Раздаётся в роще стук -*
Долбит дятел клювом …. СУК*

Всем известный Буратино
На двери проткнул картину.
У меня такой вопрос:
Чем проткнул он? Это …. НОС

Проживает с нами вместе,
Приласкаешь – споёт песню.
А обидишь – задерёт!
Этот зверь - усатый … КОТ

В казино рискнём, сыграем,
У фортуны свой закон,
Мы прекрасно понимаем,
Всё поставлено на ….. КОН

Быки, бараны и коровы.
Назвать их сможешь общим словом? (СКОТ)


Подвигу Гагарина рады все до слез!
мы Америкосам тогда утерли -  нос!

Удачный запуск производит космодром-
И в ЦУПЕ раздается счастья  -  стон!


После рюмки - любой твой каприз,
Даже «Цыганочку» спляшем на… БИС

----------

gribkovo4ka (23.03.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Ольгия (23.03.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Обожаю перестроения по принципу КУБИКОВ. То есть на каждом человеке по 2 буквы. Одна со стороны лица,др. на спине.Как правило соревновательного принципа. Я обожаю на М и Ж. Или "Опыт и Мудрость" "Молодо-Зелено". Данная игра  на 8 букв и соответственно на 4 человек в одной команде и столько же в др. Комплект выглядит так Б-А    О-А     И-Р     Г-М  
Теперь слова у меня получилось 9!!! 
Боги,Рама,Горб,Бром,Рога,Ромб,Арго(у нас есть такой ресторан) Омар и Гора! 
Было бы чудно сочинить по 2 строчки.Заранее огромное СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Ольгия (02.04.2017)

----------


## Ivica

> Боги,Рама,Горб,Бром,Рога,Ромб,Арго(у нас есть такой ресторан) Омар и Гора! 
> Было бы чудно сочинить по 2 строчки.


Татьяна, если устроит такой вариант:

Коль не знаешь мифологий, не помогут тебе…БОГИ.
В школе другая программа – исчезли и мама и…РАМА.
Верблюд в своём решении твёрд – запасы пищи прячет в...ГОРБ..
В рыбе и горохе он, галоген и пахнет...БРОМ.
Что подарить супругу, если олигарх? Красивые, ветвистые… РОГА!
Квадрат протиснулся в дверной проём, когда чуть растянулся и стал…РОМБ. 
Романтика, ужин, свечи, кагор – всегда вы найдёте в нашем «АРГО».
Какой немыслимый кошмар-весь гонорар – один…Омар!
Старая пословица мудра – не бегает за Магометами ГОРА!

----------

вера денисенко (18.04.2017), Ольгия (02.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.04.2017), черника (03.04.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

В красивом имени Наталия
Сокрыто много разных слов…
Коротких слов и даже длинных.
Ну что ж, начнём их строить вновь?
1.• Все болото, каждый знает,
Эта водоросль покрывает (Тина)
2 Этой формою оплаты
Покупаем все с зарплаты (Нал)
3• А это- масса вязкая на дне,
Она на даче пригодится мне.
А впрочем это же- ещё и самолёт,
На нём пилот отправится в полёт.(ил, ИЛ)
5.Прошу: а назовите – ка мне сразу
Часть живота между грудною клеткой с тазом.
На ней ремень, иль пояс, и так далее…
Вы поняли, о чём я? Это…Талия
6.В тропических лесах её вы встретите,
И обезьян на ней легко заметите.
Качаются на ней, и как ни странно
Вполне выдерживает вес их что? …Лиана
7.Это «вечный» самолёт,
Так говорит о нём народ.
Он –долгожитель, он – биплан.
И коротко зовётся..АН
8.Если ты там побывал,
Значит, классно отдыхал!
Море, солнце, турки и так далее…
Это славный город-порт…Анталия
8. Она красива и умна,
Подруга ,мама и жена.
И к ней на праздник мы пришли!
НЕТ лучше нашей…Натали
Спасибо большое Курочке,за эту перестраивалку))))

----------

Elen777 (23.09.2021), Варшава (19.04.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Курица (19.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.04.2017)

----------


## черника

> Наталия 
> В красивом имени Наталия
> Сокрыто много разных слов…
> )


У меня еще  есть такой вариант для Натальи

Инструмент струнно-смычковый,
Он - на скрипочку похож.
Звук пониже чуть, суровый, 
А размер побольше всё ж! (АЛЬТ)
Очень изящной породы олень,
Бегает так, что догонишь едва ли…
Ей любоваться нам точно не лень,
И мы её в зоопарке видали! (ЛАНЬ)
Лишь три буквы назовёте –
Будет самолёт в полёте!(АНТ)
В Америку с долларом едет народ,
А в Латвию ЭТУ валюту берёт! (ЛАТ)
Эта буква алфавита
Незаслуженно забыта.
В русской азбуке она 
Быть тридцатою должна! (ЯТЬ)
В звукоряде стать шестой
Этой нотке нужно в строй (ЛЯ)
А теперь – прошу без фальши!
ПИШИТЕ имя юбилярши!(НАТАЛЬЯ)

----------

maricha (15.09.2018), Бегущая по волнам (18.06.2017), вера денисенко (09.05.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017)

----------


## Курица

> В Америку с долларом едет народ,
> А в Латвию ЭТУ валюту берёт! (ЛАТ)


Лен, это двустишие уже устарело)))В Латвии -евро, не латы)

У Веры, я думаю, он тоже есть, но там вариант имени  обычный-Наталья, а у неё юбилярыня-НАТАЛИЯ)

----------

черника (26.04.2017)

----------


## MariGri

Доброй ночи! Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, зарифмовать Гордей Термоса. Это маленький мальчик, у которого будет годик

----------


## светлана2011

Добрый день!!!Обращаюсь с огромной просьбой .Помогите пожалуйста с перестраивалкой  к словам Светлана-сестра.

----------


## Варшава

> Добрый день!!!Обращаюсь с огромной просьбой .Помогите пожалуйста с перестраивалкой  к словам Светлана-сестра.


Перестраивалка от GilyMari 
СВЕТЛАНА
С этой женщиной тьмы нет.
Так как излучает.........СВЕТ

И на кухне-просто клад,
Нарежет вкусненький ......САЛАТ

Хозяйка она - наивысший полет,
В ванной, на кухне ототрет весь........НАЛЕТ

И для мужа - просто пава,
И горячая как.....ЛАВА

Ну, а сватья - просто клад,
Так конечно скажет ..........СВАТ

Если в чем то виновата,
Смягчит любое сердце словно........ВАТА

у женщины у этой нет изъяна
И имя этой женщины...........СВЕТЛАНА

----------

Irinalbs (05.01.2020), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Ирина Дударева (21.11.2018), Ольгия (11.05.2017), светлана2011 (11.05.2017)

----------


## Линдстедт

Пожалуйста, помогите зарифмовать слово ОРКЕСТР

1. Большой музыкальный коллектив (оркестр); 2. Фруктовый напиток (сок); 3. Подземный житель (крот); 4. Показатель высоты человека (рост); 5. Шум ломающегося дерева (треск); 6. Показатель качества товара (сорт); 7. Туристический огонь на лесной поляне (костер); 8. Название рыбы (осетр); 9. Две перпендикулярно сложенные спички, образуют … (крест); 10. Прочная стальная веревка (трос); 11. Что выметают из избы (сор); 12. Многоголосый крик (ор); 13. Он находится на лице человека (рот); 14. Домашнее животное (кот) и т.д.

----------


## surok0209

Девочки, накидала на юбилей. Торопилаь, за 15 минут сделала, не судите строго))) Может кому пригодится.
игра – перестраивалка «КОНДИТЕР»
1.	В кино герой по ночам шпионит,
А после пьет он джин и … ТОНИК
2.	Проведет эфир на радио и уладит все конфликты,
Четкой дикцией порадует профессиональный ДИКТОР
3.	Из под земли фонтан возник,
Кристально чистый в лесу … РОДНИК
4.	Король был очень огорчен,
Под ним ломался его … ТРОН
5.	Работник банка подтвердит – 
Вам одобрили … КРЕДИТ
6.	Он пот со лба ладонью вытер – 
Два дня пек торт … КОНДИТЕР

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), о-ля-ля (11.05.2017), Ольгия (11.05.2017)

----------


## Линдстедт

> помогите зарифмовать слово ОРКЕСТР


Чтоб  здоровым быть ты мог
пей всегда фруктовый (сок)

Прекращаем шум и ор.
Из избы метем весь (сор)

Ест, смеётся и орет
на лице у всех есть (рот)

он по проводам идет, Электричество дает,
он-направленный поток, коротко зовется (ток)

----------

lenet71 (12.08.2017), Veramar62 (20.08.2017), Ольгия (11.05.2017)

----------


## Линдстедт

Грохот, музыки поток.
так звучит тяжелый  (рок)

"На буксир" нас взял матрос,
кинув нам надежный (трос)

травку ест и воду пьёт
на лугу пасется  (скот)

он достанет и до звезд
если встанет в полный (рост)


в сторону удачи вектор
призовой коль выпал (сектор)

Еще бы зарифмовать стек, срок, сорт,рокер, отсек, трек, костер.  Ау!!!!!!

----------

lenet71 (12.08.2017), Veramar62 (20.08.2017), Ольгия (11.05.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

Отворилась тихо дверь,
И вошел усатый зверь.
Сел у печки, хмурясь сладко,
И умылся серой лапкой.
Берегись, мышиный род!
На охоту вышел ... КОТ

Рыба звук не издаёт,
Только открывает … РОТ

Он из яблок, мандаринов, 
Винограда, апельсинов.
Будет строен и высок 
Тот, кто пьёт полезный ….. СОК 

Рыбка интересная,
К сожаленью, редкая,
Деликатесом считается,
Икрой прославляется.    (Осетр)

Если вдруг машина глохнет,
Вам помогут, не вопрос!
Главное, чтоб оказался
Под рукой надёжный ….. ТРОС

День и ночь нору́ копаю,
Вовсе солнышка не знаю.
Кто найдёт мой длинный ход,
Сразу скажет — это ... КРОТ

Мой план на год предельно прост —
Карьерный увеличить … РОСТ

Отпуск! Всё! Прощай, работа,
Улетаю на курорт!
Море, солнце, прочь заботы!
Отдых - просто высший … СОРТ

На привале нам помог:
Суп варил, картошку пёк.
Для похода он хорош,
Да с собой не понесёшь.    (Костер)

В ВУЗе он – руководитель,
Альма-матер управитель,
Для студентов он директор,
А зовётся просто - … РЕКТОР

Коллектив музыкантов, что вместе играют,
И музыку вместе они исполняют.
Бывает он струнный и духовой,
Эстрадный, народный и всякий другой. (Оркестр)

----------

lenet71 (12.08.2017), Veramar62 (20.08.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Линдстедт (11.05.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Пожалуйста, помогите зарифмовать слово ОРКЕСТР


Лена, держи, по-быстрому попробовала срифмовать некоторые из слов:




> Подземный житель (крот)


Слепой подземный житель,
Дюймовочек любитель)
*(крот)*



> Большой музыкальный коллектив (оркестр)


Как музыкантов группу называют?
Большой и симфонический бывает...*(оркестр)*



> Показатель высоты человека (рост)


Зачем нам ростомер? Ответ так прост-
Чтобы измерить человека...*рост!*



> Шум ломающегося дерева (треск)


Ломаешь хворост-шум звучит окрест.
Как этот звук назвать? Конечно...*треск.*



> Показатель качества товара (сорт)


О требованиях стандарта- вечный спор!
НО то, что лучше всех, зовётся "первый....*сорт*!"



> Туристический огонь на лесной поляне (костер)


Огонь горит в лесу, там у туристов сбор.
Вокруг него сидят, поют?* (костёр)*



> Две перпендикулярно сложенные спички, образуют … (крест)


Две спички перпендикулярно, вперекрест,
Что за фигура получилась? *(крест)*



> Прочная стальная веревка (трос)


Заглох автомобиль. Стучит мотор. Вопрос!
Домой чтоб притянуть машину, нужен...*трос.*

----------

Veramar62 (20.08.2017), Линдстедт (11.05.2017), Ольгия (11.05.2017)

----------


## Оксана я

ПОМАДА
1.	Женщина, танцующая в паре с кавалером. (ДАМА)
2.	Помещение,  где женщина может себе позволить ходить в халате. (ДОМ)
3.	Временное господство какого-то стиля? (или)  Её диктуют модельеры? (МОДА)
4.	Это торжественное лирическое стихотворение, не редко посвящают женщинам. (ОДА)
5.	Первый мужчина, сотворённый Богом. (АДАМ)
6.	Имя  актрисы Роговцева… (АДА)
7.	Не все женщины играют на нервах, некоторые и на муз. инструментах.  Составьте ноту из своих букв. (ДО)
8.	Женщина может сделать жизнь мужчины раем, а может превратить в ….(АД)
9.	В честь этого умного мужчины названа единица измерения сопротивления. (Немецкий физик  Георг Симон ОМ.  ПОДСКАЗКА: Ещё есть такая рыба.
10.	  Косметика для губ. (ПОМАДА)

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Милушка (06.08.2017)

----------


## Алисочка

Девочки, привет! помогите, пожалуйста составить *двухстрочные загадки к таким словам как - атомы, самец, томас, овца, цвет*

а еще вот сама что придумала, может внесете корректировку)))
Когда нам нужны ответы
Мы просим у людей … СОВЕТЫ

Словно сладкая конфета
Девушка по имени … СВЕТА

Мужчины все молодцы,
Кто получил звание … ОТЦЫ

----------


## Ольгия

В физике возможно - и это знаем мы -
Разделить молекулу на ... АТОМЫ

Любой мужчина в душе шельмец,
Потому что он ... САМЕЦ

Кто в колечках-завитушках?
Нет колечек лишь на ушках
И на мордочке с конца? - 
Тонкорунная … ОВЦА

В весеннем саду ничего краше нет,
Чем запах сирени и яблони ... ЦВЕТ

----------

Алисочка (24.05.2017)

----------


## surok0209

1.	Листьями шуршит крепыш – 
Вырос у реки … Камыш
2.	У сосны лежала шишка,
Ее тихонько грызла … Мышка 
3.	Не нужна мне сладкая коврижка,
А нужна мне нефтяная … Вышка
4.	Она врачам была знакома - 
В бюджете брешь, финансовая … Кома
5.	Чешет лапой спину кошка,
Там ее кусает … Вошка
6.	Желаем молодым добра мы всякого,
Ведь празднуют сегодня свадьбу … Шмаковы

----------

Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Ольгия (30.05.2017)

----------


## Tatiana_S

Добрый день, волшебники! В этой теме есть прекрасная перестраивалка ГАНГСТЕР, но она нейтральная. А вот  можно было бы сотворить такую же для тематической свадьбы в стиле Чикаго? Можно даже взять слово ГАНГСТЕРЫ, чтобы иметь большую вариативность.

----------


## Innessa

Перестраивалка «Медсестра»
1. Все медработники у нас просто класс
    Каждый в деле своем просто…… (ас)

2. Многие сегодня выпустят свой пар, 
    Для этого не нужен и особый…… (дар)

3. В кафе медсестры появились
    Причесались, нарядились
    Все пришли как на парад
    Как цветущий дивный…… (сад)

4. Каждый  сегодня празднику рад
    Жизнь без медработников ну просто….. (ад)

5. Все от начальства ждем мы сообщенья,
    Что наш труд достоин всяческих наград,
    Слов благодарности и восхищенья
    И нас сегодня каждый славить…. (рад)

6. Кто всегда с бинтом и ватой? В белом глаженом халате?
    Знает – что? Куда? Зачем? Как лечить? Кого? И чем?
    Даст свои распоряженья и подпишет все решенья?
    Кто всегда готов с утра? Это старшая …..(сестра)

7. Нелегка у вас работа. Состраданья и забота 
    Символ света и добра. Это наша …..(медсестра)



Спасибо за четверостишья которыми я воспользовалась и извините что я некоторые немного переделала

----------

Варшава (16.06.2017), Жар-птица (27.06.2017), Кира24 (25.06.2017), Ольгия (17.06.2017)

----------


## gribkovo4ka

Добрый день! может у кого то есть перестраивалка к слову "ОТПУСК", поделитесь, пжт, спасибо заранее.

----------


## Варшава

> Добрый день! может у кого то есть перестраивалка к слову "ОТПУСК", поделитесь, пжт, спасибо заранее.


Он содержит витамины,
Что нам всем необходимы.
Выпил я всего глоток,
Бодрым стал. Спасибо...(сок)!

Ночью он совсем не спит, 
Дом от мышек сторожит, 
Молоко из миски пьёт, 
Ну конечно это - ...Кот

И уха он, и бульон,
Щи, рассольник - тоже он.
Он гороховый, капустный
И, конечно, очень вкусный. Суп

Бегу, бегу по проводам,
И нет меня быстрее!
Тепло и свет несу я вам
И делать все умею! Ток

И улетел наш голубь сразу с рук
На дереве себе нашел он подходящий.  Сук

Если друг один – не то…
Пусть друзей здесь будет … СТО

----------

gribkovo4ka (05.07.2017), Ольгия (04.07.2017)

----------


## afgalka

наваяла *пахвальбушк*у на имя и фамилию невесты, прошу критики и если вам кажется на какие варианты можно заменить более свадебные: *ЛЮДМИЛА МУХИНА*

Л – Вы друг у друга половина,
      Любовь накрыла, как …ЛАВИНА
Ю - Семья в достатке что б жила,
        Вертелась  НЕВЕСТА как…..ЮЛА
Д – Вся в движении она,    
        Вечно у нее…ДЕЛА!
М – НЕВЕСТА собою весь свет заслонила,
        Своей красотою ЖЕНИХА … МАНИЛА!
И – Познал любовь с избытком,
      ЖЕНИХ  с НЕВЕСТОЙ долго.
      Она за ним, как нитка, 
      А он тогда…  ИГОЛКА!
Л – Сегодня спиртным увлекаться не гоже,
       Ведь подвиги ждут на супружеском …ЛОЖЕ!
А – Готовит, варит, выпекает
     Который год подряд.
     Все блюда НЕВЕСТЫ отличает
     Тонкий … АРОМАТ!

М – Поставьте неприятностям вы навсегда заслон.
         Друзей пусть будет сотня, а денег - …МИЛЛИОН!
У – Выращивают  всё - салат, редиску, перец,
      У НЕВЕСТЫ ручки золотые! Она - истинный ...УМЕЛЕЦ!
Х - Смолкает самый злобный спор,
      Когда поет  на сцене…хор!
И – ЖЕНИХ  НЕВЕСТУ  увидал –
Понял, это -…ИДЕАЛ!
Н – Вино, шампанское открыто,
       А всем ли рюмочка ...НАЛИТА?
А – Свершилось! Вы – молодожёны! Это факт!
       Составлен в ЗАГСе о таком событий … АКТ!
Эта девушка чудесна –
В ней лучших качеств феерИя!
Ласкова, нежна, прелестна,
С русским именем … ЛЮДМИЛА!




> Х - Смолкает самый злобный спор,
>       Когда поет  на сцене…хор!


Х - В семье не будет ссор и бед .А на столе с икрою -ХЛЕБ

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (06.07.2017)

----------


## Курица

*afgalka*, ещё вчера хотела помочь Вам чуть-чуть причесать текст, в котором есть идея, но рифмовка хромает.Не было времени.
А сегодня я его поправила.
Если мой вариант устроит -на здоровье.
Нет - ну, на нет и суда нет)))))))))))

Л –  
Ваш брак - любви двоих вершина
Любовь накрыла, как …ЛАВИНА

Ю – 
Семья в достатке что б жила,
Жене крутиться, как ...ЮЛА

Д –
 Всегда Людмила весела,
С улыбкой делает…ДЕЛА!

М – 
Весь свет собой невеста заслонила,
Своей красою жениха… МАНИЛА!

И – 
Она за ним, как нитка, 
А он тогда… ИГОЛКА!

Л – 
Сегодня спиртным увлекаться не гоже,
Ведь подвиги ждут на супружеском …ЛОЖЕ!

А – 
Готовит, варит, выпекает
Она который год подряд.
Все блюда Люды отличает
Прекрасный, тонкий … АРОМАТ!

М – 
Всем неприятностям-  заслон.
Друзей вам сто, а денег - …МИЛЛИОН!

У –
 Всё в рост идет: лучок, редиска, перец,
Царит на грядках истинный ...УМЕЛЕЦ!

Х – 
Чтоб союз двоих окреп,
Вместе ешьте соль и  - ХЛЕБ

И – 
Когда ЖЕНИХ НЕВЕСТУ увидал –
То тут же понял онял, Люда -…ИДЕАЛ!

Н – 
Вино, шампанское открыты,
А всем ли  в рюмочки ...НАЛИТО?

А – 
Свершилось! Вы – семья, и это факт!
Составлен в ЗАГСе о таком событьи … АКТ!

*Ну а теперь – все буквы! Встаньте в ряд!
Аплодисменты той, о ком здесь говорят!*

_( тут я вижу фото Людмилы Мухиной на фоне своих имени-фамилии. Ведь вы предполагаете распечатанные буквы? Иначе-зачем анаграмма?)_

----------

afgalka (07.07.2017), Мэри Эл (07.07.2017), Я&нина (07.07.2017)

----------


## afgalka

> Если мой вариант устроит -на здоровье.
> Нет - ну, на нет и суда нет)))))))))))


Спасибо большое!!!  :Meeting:  Думала как застолку - букву показываю, заказываю - гостив рифму отгадывают.. то есть хвалим невесту...

----------


## Милос

помогите  срифмовать: металлург, тема,луг,мулат, мера, мгла,металл

это то что "нашла" на перестраивалку:
В честь праздника нам  всем пора
крикнуть громкое… УРА
Каждый из нас у доски с ним краснел
В школьные годы писал белый… МЕЛ. 
От волнения обомлел,Бледным стал, как будто??? (мел)
Единица площади..- АР
Чтоб жить без бед на шее носят….амулет
Собираем сумки , пакуем баул Отправимся на отдых в далекий..Аул
От угла и до угла   легко с мусором справляется Все вокруг метет …метла
Когда много жен иль наложниц  у султана называем мы  гарем
не путать с ангелом чур,..хоть и похож..но он  со стрелами -бог любви Купидон …амур
на нем трава и  пасутся  домашние животные- луг
первый весенний месяц выходит на старт и называется он просто…март

----------


## Ольгия

По-простому скажем «сотка», очень жаль, что не гектар!
Измеряем свой участок. На латыни звучит ….. АР

Каждый из нас у доски с ним краснел -
В школьные годы писал белый … МЕЛ

Быстрее собирай своих подруг,
И за цветами отправляйтесь все на … ЛУГ

Собираем сумки, пакуем баул 
В Азию едем, в далёкий ... АУЛ

Ангел на крыльях ко мне прилетел,
Своею стрелою мне сердце задел.
Сердце пылает, полный гламур,
Так стрелы свои выпускает … АМУР

Вот закончились метели,
Тает снег, звенят капели,
И весна пришла на старт,
Значит, это месяц …. МАРТ

У вас – интеллигентные манеры:
Присутствует и такт, во всём есть … МЕРА

Прутья связаны все вместе,
Не оставит сор на месте,
Пыль достанет из угла –
Всё вокруг метёт … МЕТЛА

Султан сильно раздражён:
Нужно каждой из ста жён
Купить духи и лучший крем,
Обеспечить весь … ГАРЕМ

Приготовлен из бисквита,
Весь орешками натыкан,
Он свернулся, как матрас,
Приглашает к чаю нас.
Ничего вкуснее нет!
К чаю по́дали … РУЛЕТ

Чтоб жить без горя и печали много лет, 
Носи всегда на шее священный …. АМУЛЕТ

В честь праздника пришла пора
Крикнуть громкое … УРА

Металл везде нас окружает, 
Об этом каждый ма́лый знает.
Профессию сильных избрали не вдруг,
Их с гордостью мы назовём … МЕТАЛЛУРГ

----------

Варшава (13.07.2017), вера денисенко (29.07.2017), Я&нина (25.07.2017)

----------


## Милос

> Металл везде нас окружает, 
> Об этом каждый ма́лый знает.
> Профессию сильных избрали не вдруг,
> Их с гордостью мы назовём … МЕТАЛЛУРГ


Не ожидала что так быстро и  суперски!Спасибо прям не знаю как выручили! :Ok:

----------


## pikatsa1

Добрый день! Буду очень благодарна откликнувшимся! Помогите пожалуйста с рифмовкой на имя Ксения. Программа дала интересный список слов, як, иск, икс, кен, ник, сени, кения, синяк!

----------


## Ольгия

На Тибете, в Гималаях
Все крестьяне его знают.
Он не бык, и не бизон,
И совсем не лошадь он.
Что-то не пойму никак!
Подскажите, это  … ЯК

Знают взрослые и дети:
Жить нельзя без интернета.
Интернет-простор велик.
Там имеешь личный …. НИК

Этой буквой обозначить
Можем всё, что неизвестно.
На неё взглянув иначе,
В ней увидим просто крестик! … (ИКС)

Если грусть не идёт (_йдёт_) с души -
Песню спой и попляши!
Есть лекарство от мигрени – 
Спойте песню «Ой вы, … СЕНИ»

Весь мир поздравляет тебя с днём рождения:
Россия, Америка, Чили и … КЕНИЯ

Любви тебе и вдохновения,
Дорогая наша … КСЕНИЯ

----------


## pikatsa1

Оля, большое спасибо. Поздравление адресовано девочки 7 лет, что-то может показаться сложно, но очень здорово!

----------


## Ольгия

> Поздравление адресовано девочки 7 лет, что-то может показаться сложно


Таким маленьким детям ещё сложно играть в перестраивалки. В вашем случае надо делать кричалку по имени (это когда варьируется форма имени).
Такая тема здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135629

----------


## gribkovo4ka

Уважаемые, талантливые форумчане! очень прошу у вас помощи зарифмовать "Грибкова Аня".
Возможные слова нашла:
кино, икра, арка, гриб, краб, баян,бровки, барон, книга, норка, богиня, банкир, рябина, гривка, раковина и др.

----------


## pikatsa1

> Таким маленьким детям ещё сложно играть в перестраивалки. В вашем случае надо делать кричалку по имени (это когда варьируется форма имени).
> Такая тема здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135629


Оля, спасибо за отзывчивость. Обязательно изучу.

----------


## GULNARA

Может, кому пригодится* Гербалайф*

Этот танцевальный вечер
Чудной музыкой отмечен,
Освещён огнями зал,
Где весельем блещет ... бал

У него названий много:
Триколор, трёхцветный стяг –
С ветром гонит прочь тревоги 
Сине - жёлтый яркий....флаг

Символ нашої держави 
Це тризуб жовто-яскравий...герб

На машине светит пара,
Каждая из них зовётся ....фара

Будут зеленеть луга, 
Если на них устраивать... бега

Играет пузырьками влага
Из  винограда зреет ...брага

Кочевнику  и транспорт, и изба
Телега под названием..... арба

От жизни испытаешь кайф
Коль придёшь ты....в гербалайф

----------

Ольгия (04.08.2017)

----------


## девятова

помогите, пожалуйста! призывник Дмитрий.
Я на проводах в армию хотела бы сделать перестраивалку со словами *призывник* и *Дмитрий.*

----------


## Курица

> Я на проводах в армию хотела бы сделать перестраивалку со словами призывник и Дмитрий.


Перестраивалка
*ПРИЗЫВНИК ДИМА*

Призыв прошёл, теперь солдатом ты назвАн!!
Прощай, любимый, мягенький… ДИВАН

Хоть вы по-прежнему проказники,
НО будни вам теперь заменят…ПРАЗДНИКИ

Оденут в форму – будет странным вид,
Заплачут мама с бабушкой…НАВЗРЫД

Призыв ваш осенью, и это вам не май,
Пусть будет тёплой снежная…ЗИМА

И чтобы не было у вас на жизнь обиды,
Из снега будете вы строить…ПИРАМИДЫ

Курить нельзя, у  командиров – строгий нрав,
Предупреждать не будут, как … МИНЗДРАВ

Вам пожелать хотим мы прямо –
Пусть на гражданке ждут солдата …ДАМЫ

И всю неделю, послужив ударно,
По выходным звонить им будут…ПАРНИ

Для этого - чтобы всегда у вас в кармане,
Лежала симка, и на счёте - …МАНИ

В казарме будет телефон лишь временами,
Чтоб не спалиться - приглуши …ДИНАМИК

Год быстро пролетит, как день, как час,
И будет вам о дембеле…ПРИКАЗ

Пусть будет настроенье боевым,
Домой вернувшись, всяк напьётся в…ДЫМ 

Кто на отвальную собрал вас, на пикник?
Два слова мне составьте: ДИМА ПРИЗЫВНИК

----------

natali_markelova (27.10.2017), Гумочка (19.10.2017), девятова (19.10.2017), Елена33в (21.10.2018), Кoshka-мр-р (25.11.2017), Ольгия (19.10.2017)

----------


## девятова

спасибо еще раз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Любовь1985

Как круто вы всё придумываете! Классный сайт! А можно попросить составить для слов ДЕМИДОВИЧ  ))) или ТРИЦАТКА  или ОЛЕНЬКА  :Blush2:

----------


## Антони-ДА

Здравствуйте!Можете помочь у празднику День автомобилиста перестаивалку...Очень надо!!

----------


## Курица

> можно попросить составить





> Можете помочь у празднику День автомобилиста перестаивалку...Очень надо!!


если надо ОЧЕНЬ, а у добровольных помощников времени нет, есть возможность заказать за небольшую плату, это тут
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141892&page=2

----------


## Тоечка

> Здравствуйте!Можете помочь у празднику День автомобилиста перестаивалку...Очень надо!!


Тоже ищу,но в теме про это ничего нет.А надо уже на пятницу..

----------


## Курица

> А надо уже на пятницу..


 :Aga:  :Meeting: 



> если надо ОЧЕНЬ, а у добровольных помощников времени нет, есть возможность заказать за небольшую плату, это тут
> https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141892&page=2

----------


## Тоечка

> 


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Наталья Алекса

Здравствуйте! Я здесь новичок, но может и мои перлы кому-то пригодятся:
10.02 веду юбилей у мужчины (45), его фамилия Железняк. Сломала всю голову над рифмами, но т.к. в этот же день у его супруги тоже именины (44), то решила, что у меня будут Железняки:

Весной и жарким летом
и лютою зимой
весь год прозеленели
раскидистые ЕЛИ

Что за грохот, что за дым
Всю округу заглушил
К  нам приехал грузовик
Довоенный старый ЗИЛ

Под ноги листьев набросал
Осенним ветром обнажен
Как в песне уже старый стал
Раскидистый огромный КЛЕН

Это сок или компот
Когда оно стоит в тепле
Но стоит желатин нам взять
Пред нами вкусное ЖЕЛЕ

Это буйвол, а не хомяк
В горах обросший шерстью ЯК

Гаишнику денег дарит бездну
В руках полосатая палка - ЖЕЗЛ

Зажгла я свечу
В темноте вдруг возник
С иконы написан художником ЛИК.

А рифмы на слова ЕЖ, ЛЕН, НИК я нашла здесь. Огромное спасибо всем! Если что, критику принимаю адекватно.

----------

Варшава (27.01.2018), Курица (29.01.2018), Ольгия (29.01.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

> у меня будут Железняки


И заключительный аккорд:

Кто сегодня всех красивей,
Веселее и счастливей?
Ответ ясен всем таки - 
Это ведь ....... Железняки!

----------


## Курица

> Если что, критику принимаю адекватно.


*Наталья Алекса*, Наташа, если хочешь стройности, то советую использовать ТОЧНУЮ рифму не только в двух последних строчках четверостишия, но и в двух первых.
_Смотри:_
в 1-м: летом-зимой=тут НЕТ рифмы, и длина строк разная, т.е. количество слогов в каждой из строчек разное
Предлагаю трансформировать текст так:

Загадка даже есть об этом-
Зимой и летом одним цветом.
Весь год так сочно зеленели
В лесу раскидистые* ели!*

Ещё над одним моментоя я бы поработала)




> Это буйвол, а не хомяк
> В горах обросший шерстью ЯК


Из этого двустишия я убрала бы "за уши притянутого" )))хомяка :Derisive: 

Известен многим этот факт:
Тибетский бык зовётся..*.ЯК*




> Гаишнику денег дарит бездну
> В руках полосатая палка - ЖЕЗЛ


А вот тут хорошей рифмы найти невозможно, лучше сделать просто информативное двустишие, по смыслу догадаются, о чём речь, к примеру

Символ власти духовной и светской,
А также маршальским он бывает.
А для гаишников -всем известно-
Этот предмет очень нужным бывает!
*ЖЕЗЛ*

И ещё один момент:
в конце нужно использовать ГЛАВНОЕ слово, то есть фамилию-Железняки

Все знают близкие, и даже земляки,
Что нынче празднуют у нас..*.ЖЕЛЕЗНЯКИ!*

----------

Ольгия (29.01.2018)

----------


## Курица

> И заключительный аккорд:
> 
> Кто сегодня всех красивей,
> Веселее и счастливей?
> Ответ ясен всем таки -
> Это ведь ....... Железняки!


Оль, дай пять))))))))))) :Grin:  Мысли сходятся не только у д*****в, но и у нас с тобой)))




> И ещё один момент:
> в конце нужно использовать ГЛАВНОЕ слово, то есть фамилию-Железняки
> 
> Все знают близкие, и даже земляки,
> Что нынче празднуют у нас...ЖЕЛЕЗНЯКИ!

----------

yurgesovna (27.03.2018), Ольгия (29.01.2018)

----------


## Рыжикова

Для работников учреждений социальной направленности на открытие Года добровольчества. 

Перестраивалка ДОБРОВОЛЕЦ

ЛЕВ
Гривою своей гордится, 
Никого здесь не боится. 
И рычит он нараспев – 
Это сильный, храбрый… ЛЕВ

ЛОР 
Кто он - следующий вопрос.
Лечит уши, горло, нос .
Все мы знаем с детских пор,
Отоларинголог это - ЛОР

ВОЛ
Длинные рога,
Огромные глаза,
Долгий путь прошёл
Привёз поклажу ВОЛ


БОЕЦ 
Очень смелый паренек,
Самый лучший он стрелок,
В военном деле молодец,
Отважный, храбрый он БОЕЦ

ДЕЛО 
Кто знает пословицы,
Тот мудрым становится.
Гулять ты можешь смело, 
Если сделал ДЕЛО

ЛОРД 
Титул в Великобритании,
У него в палате заседания.
Очень важен, напыщен и горд
Феодал-землевладелец ЛОРД

ОРЕЛ 
Хищная птица, очень большая,
Острое зрение, хватка стальная,
Крыльев размах, он в небе король,
Как его называют? ОРЕЛ

ОВОД
Чтобы вас ужалить,
Ему не нужен повод
Берегись, если летает
Где-то рядом  ОВОД

ВЕДРО 
За водой иду - с собой беру.
В огород пойду – тоже возьму.
Вот так в хозяйстве никогда
Не обойдешься без ВЕДРА

ОЛОВО 
Солдатик стойким был,
Балерину он любил.
Сделан из столовой ложки,
Стоял на крепкой ножке.
В огне склонил он голову,
А сделан был из ОЛОВА

ЛОВЕЦ
Добытчик жемчуга иль снов,
Или охотник, рыболов,
Он добычу обхитрит,
На него и зверь бежит. ЛОВЕЦ

 БОЛЕРО
Это испанский народный танец
И короткий жакет, который носит испанец.
И девушкам тоже приглянулось оно,
Подчеркивает фигуру БОЛЕРО

ДВОРЕЦ 
Птица скворец -
замечательный певец.
А его скворечник -
Это целый ДВОРЕЦ

ДОБРОВОЛЕЦ 
В Советском Союзе добрые дела
Делал тимуровец, пионер или комсомолец.
Таких людей в наши времена
Называют волонтер или ДОБРОВОЛЕЦ

----------

AntonAsa (01.04.2018), Ivica (10.04.2018), Варшава (30.01.2018), Курица (30.01.2018), Ольгия (30.01.2018)

----------


## РУШАНОВНА

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ! МОЖЕТ КТО-НИБУДЬ ПОМОЖЕТ, ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО ПЕРЕСТРОЕНИЕ К СЛОВУ: ГАМБУРГЕР ( СЛОВА МОЖНО ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ гам,губа,маг,мера,бар,бур,бег,бра,угар,рагу,
гарем,муар,румба,амур,бура,гаер,герб,граб,раб)

----------


## Ольгия

Вновь возглавим стройку века, 
На Байкал приедем к вам.
Помните, куда мы рвались?
Ну, конечно, это …… БАМ

В толщу надо вам внедриться,
Что там, ниже, убедиться.
Не до магмы только - чур!
Применяйте крепкий ... БУР

По земле мы нашей ходим,
Прелесть жизни в том находим.
Всё же знает человек,
Что полезней лёгкий ... БЕГ

В любой стране есть главный знак,
Он дополняет гимн и флаг.
Раньше молот был и серп,
Сейчас орёл венчает … ГЕРБ

Ангел на крыльях ко мне прилетел,
Своею стрелою мне сердце задел.
Сердце пылает, полный гламур,
Так стрелы свои выпускает … АМУР

Султан сильно раздражён:
Нужно каждой из ста жён
Купить духи и лучший крем,
Обеспечить весь … ГАРЕМ

Там у стойки пьют, едят,
И по сторонам глядят.
Хоть ты молод, хоть ты стар –
Хочешь выпить? Иди в … БАР

Может быть оно мясное,
Или может - овощное.
Много съесть его смогу,
Если вкусное ... РАГУ

Если печь дровами топим,
И дрова сгореть торопим,
Закрывая углей жар -
В доме может быть ... УГАР

Интеллигентов  отличает изящная манера:
В желаниях и прихотях у них всегда есть … МЕРА
(Желаниям и прихотям у них всегда есть … МЕРА)

Сэндвич с котлетой известен повсюду,
Бедным, богатым – всякому люду.
Едят с аппетитом и фрау, и бюргер
Булку с котлетой, что зовётся …ГАМБУРГЕР

----------

Елена33в (21.10.2018), РУШАНОВНА (01.04.2018)

----------


## девятова

Здравствуйте! может есть у кого "Дмитрий". Спасибо!

----------


## xom

ДЕВОЧКИ У КОГО ЕСТЬ КРИЧАЛКА НА ИМЯ МАЙЯ? ПОМОГИТЕ ЕСЛИ НЕ ТРУДНО.

----------


## черника

Девочки, всем доброго времени суток! Помогите, пожалуйста, зарифмовать словечки от слова СВЕТОФОР!   евро  рост  свет  торс треф  трос    фото фтор  ворот  совет  остров, не обязательно все :Smile3:

----------


## Ольгия

_Собрала, что было на форуме_

Это слово каждый знает: 
Нота в музыке вторая.  (РЕ)

Записались петь мы в хор - 
Громко слышится наш …. ОР 

Вызывает интерес -
Ты имеешь лишний …. ВЕС?

Лезет в сад через забор
Тёмной ночью хитрый … ВОР

Чтобы вода скорее стекала со дворов, 
Выроем поглубже мы за забором …. РОВ

Мы пришли сегодня в порт,
Там стоим, разинув … РОТ

Прекращаем шум и ор.
Из избы метём весь … СОР

Если друг один – не то…
Пусть друзей здесь будет … СТО

Вырастить детишек трудно!
Поступайте с ними мудро!
Хоть сил терпеть порою нету,
На ругань наложите … ВЕТО!

Нестабильности в стране -
Рубль падает в цене.
Чтобы не трепались нервы,
Денежки храните в …… ЕВРО 

Чтоб усилить рост волос
Ты запаривай … ОВЕС
_или_
Утром кашу мы едим
На названье не глядим.
Раньше конь свой воз не вёз,
Если не поел ... ОВЕС

Мой план на год предельно прост —
Карьерный увеличить … РОСТ

С этой женщиной тьмы нет.
Так как излучает .....  СВЕТ

Отпуск! Всё! Прощай, работа,
Улетаю на курорт!
Море, солнце, прочь заботы!
Отдых - просто высший … СОРТ

Если вдруг машина глохнет,
Вам помогут, не вопрос!
Главное, чтоб оказался
Под рукой надёжный ….. ТРОС

Рыбка интересная,
К сожаленью, редкая,
Деликатесом считается,
Икрой прославляется     (ОСЕТР)

Когда нужен нам ответ,
Мы просим у людей … СОВЕТ

Часть суши, к которой нужно доплыть,
Сокровища чтобы скорее зарыть.
Бывает, что найти непросто
В бескрайних просторах тот… (ОСТРОВ)  

Он на улице стоит,
Как идти нам говорит.
И нельзя вступать с ним в спор - 
Жизнь спасает ... СВЕТОФОР

----------

Варшава (11.05.2018), Елена33в (21.10.2018), Мэри Эл (13.11.2021)

----------


## черника

Ого, сколько загадок , спасибо огромное!

----------


## krulena

делала такую перестраивалку на имя и фамилию юбиляра

https://yadi.sk/i/niRLBbml3UQMn7 

8 апреля 2018 год 

И неспроста собрался здесь НАРОД. 

Красивые дамы и господа, 

А нас толе - напитки разные и вкусная ЕДА. 

Сейчас немного поясню - 

Собрал наш именинник и знакомых и РОДНЮ (здесь вначале сказали слово семью, и начали искать букву С, я им говорю есть эта буква у нашего именинника. потмо сообразили) 

И даже для застолья сам составио он МЕНЮ 

Что приготовить на закуску, какой салат, какой гарнир, 

Командует парадом, он сегодня КОМАНДИР. 

А рядом и любимая жена, 

Она его опора и подпитка, 

За ним в огонь и в воду, как за иголкой НИТКА. 

Наш именинник рыболов, он и охотник, 

Он моду уважает, но не такой как Слава МОДНИК (Слава-друг, действительно слывет у них модником) 

Он для рыбалки и охоты оснащён 

И спецодеждой он от непогоды защищён, 

Рыбак отменный, меткий он стрелок, 

Чтоб утку подманить, есть у него МАНОК. 

Он внучек любит, и причешит и повяжет бантик, 

Хоть может он и дичь убить, но он в душе РОМАНТИК. 

ну вот вы и подвигались, вот в чём была задумка 

И командир сейчас даст знак "отбой" 

И знаком будет поднятая РЮМКА. 

Но прежде, чем вернетесь за столы  еще раз тусанитесь хорошенько 

И покажите дружно нам кто именинник? 

Это..ЮРА ДМИТРЕНКО

----------


## дюймовка

девочки здравствуйте...хочу породнение закончить перестраивалкой
конечно отличная уже есть -РОДНЯ
но если кто сделает на фамилие ЖЕЛЕЗЦОВЫ-буду очень благодарна
я уже его расчленила
железо..целое..ловец..лжец..желе..жезл..ложе...лев..зов..зло..вол..воз..
если можно по свадебной теме

----------


## Варшава

> девочки здравствуйте...хочу породнение закончить перестраивалкой
> конечно отличная уже есть -РОДНЯ
> железо..целое..ловец..лжец..*желе*..жезл..ложе...лев..зов..зло..вол..воз..
> если можно по свадебной теме


_- Оно трясется на столе,
А называется ….
Ответ: Желе

- Оно варилось в доменной печи,
Чтобы потом нам сделать 
Ножницы, ключи. 
Ответ: Железо

- Иду в воду – красен, выйду – чёрен. 
Ответ. Железо

- Кто самый главный из зверей,
Кто всех важней и всех сильней?
Ответ. Лев.

- Оживляет человека добро, а вот уничтожает - это.... ЗЛО.

- Сериал «Вечный ...».

- Крик о помощи. [/B]_

----------


## Алешина Елена

Уважаемые знатоки этой темы! Хотелось бы на свадьбу молодоженам сделать перестраивалку именную с их общей фамилией НАСЕДКИНЫ.
Если кто-то откликнется, буду благодарна! Слова, которые смогла выделить из этого слова: сад, седины(а), декан, скан(ы), кеды, седан, десна, сан, еда, садик (детский), ас, санки

----------


## Варшава

> Уважаемые знатоки этой темы! Хотелось бы на свадьбу молодоженам сделать перестраивалку именную с их общей фамилией НАСЕДКИНЫ.
> Если кто-то откликнется, буду благодарна! Слова, которые смогла выделить из этого слова: сад, седины(а), декан, скан(ы), кеды, седан, десна, сан, еда, садик (детский), ас, санки


- Играть, танцевать,
Петь, рисовать,
Кушать, отдыхать,
Дети ходят в …
*Ответ: Детский сад*

- Не было б в беге победы,
Коль меня не мчали  *(кеды)*

- С горки в низ стремятся сами
Удивительные....*.САНИ.*
- Вот полозья, спинка, планки – 
А все вместе это... *САНКИ.*

- Бес в ребро, а в голову...*СЕДИНА.*

-Он – начальник факультета,
Знают все студенты это.
В вуз учиться коль пойдёшь,
То его ты там найдёшь..*.Декан* 

- Зубная «грядка»... *Десна.*
- Какая река может поместиться во рту?... *Десна.*

----------

Алешина Елена (10.09.2018)

----------


## Варшава

> Уважаемые знатоки этой темы! Хотелось бы на свадьбу молодоженам сделать перестраивалку именную с их общей фамилией НАСЕДКИНЫ.
> Если кто-то откликнется, буду благодарна! Слова, которые смогла выделить из этого слова: сад, седины(а), декан, скан(ы), кеды, седан, десна, сан, еда, садик (детский), ас, санки


-Тип кузова легковых автомобилей...*Седан*  (Может и тупо,про седан, но другого не придумалось) 

На слово ЕДА не нашла ни чего, но можно по прицепу с седаном
- Завтрак, обед и ужин....*Еда*

----------

Алешина Елена (10.09.2018)

----------


## Алешина Елена

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Диковина

Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Нужна ваша помощь-корпоратив  85 лет маслозаводу, и вы не можете мне помочь с перестраивалкой МАСЛОЗАВОД?Зараннее вам всем благодарна!!!

----------


## Ольгия

В любой её узнаем роли.
Лицо, знакомое до боли.
Для сердца нашего отрада:
Актриса Роговцева …… АДА

Чтоб тебя ужалить, ему не нужен повод.
Будь осторожен – рядом летает где-то … ОВОД

Те, с кем рядом я жужжала,
Помнят – у меня есть жало
И на брюхе полоса,
Потому, что я .... ОСА

Стебель вверх всегда стремится:
Непоседа, егоза,
За всё цепляться будет, виться 
Виноградная ... ЛОЗА

У деревьев хвойных сок
Сквозь кору из ранки стёк,
И наплывов слой дала 
Затвердевшая ... СМОЛА

Она капризна, как весной природа - 
Законодательница вкусов … МОДА

Имя Золушке дала
С печки чёрная … ЗОЛА

Завод в Тольятти – это вам не выпуск шоколада!
Калина, Гранта и Приора – знакома всем машина … ЛАДА

Работа не страшна, не страшен и аврал -
Навалимся гурьбой - исчезнет весь … ЗАВАЛ

В акваланге, в маске, в ластах
Тот, кто плавает прекрасно.
Он герой такой один
В тишине морских глубин (ВОДОЛАЗ)

Драгоценность эта обрадует вас —
В кольце чистой каплей сверкает … АЛМАЗ

Пусть в каждом доме живёт всегда,
Любовь чистейшая, как родниковая… ВОДА

Придёшь домой ты к ужину. Устала!
И с удовольствием ешь (съешь) хлебушек и … САЛО

Чтобы стала жизнь прекрасной,
Вы на хлеб намажьте … МАСЛО

Сегодня всё торжественно, сегодня всё так ново (клёво),
Сегодня каждому дадим для поздравленья … СЛОВО

В праздник такой ликует народ:
Да здравствует наш … МАСЛОЗАВОД

----------

Варшава (01.10.2018), Диковина (02.10.2018), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (23.10.2018)

----------


## Диковина

Ольгия, доброе утро!!! Огромное вам спасибо за вашу мобильность и творчество!!!!Респект и уважуха!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Если ты в Китай приехал,
Если ты теперь турист -
Хватит думать о пельменях,
Будешь кушать только ... РИС

Что ж, сохраняется интрига!
А в Латвии столица .... Рига! 

Это - твёрдый минерал,
Среди кварцев -"генерал"!
Будет, говорят, богат,
Кто найдёт себе ... АГАТ

Даю такой ориентир -
Стрелок, винтовка, пуля ... ТИР

Как звезда она - с лучами -
Перед нашими очами.
И пушиста, и цветаста,
Сад любой украсит ... АСТРА

Эта кошка не для игр,
Огромный Уссурийский ... ТИГР

В пресноводных волнах рыбы,
Их поймать смогли и вы бы!
Только ускользает вмиг 
Рыба северная ... СИГ

На шесте, в ветвях, на крыше
Гнёзда вьёт он, где повыше.
Ест лягушек, что попались,
С клювом длинным белый ... АИСТ

Не носят индианки
Ни платья, ни панамки.
Обмотались куском ткани
Вот и получилось … САРИ

За гуманизм и дело мира
Бесстрашно борется … САТИРА
_(Из фильма" Покровские ворота")_

Всегда классическая пара -
Гусар, а вместе с ним … ГИТАРА

Это – скрутка табака,
Видели наверняка!
Дым даёт, немного жара
Для курения … СИГАРА

Для здоровья вредна эта
С никотином …. СИГАРЕТА

----------

programist (05.12.2019), Панночка (09.11.2018)

----------


## Lena65

Всем, здравствуйте))) на день дорожника не поможете с перестраиволочкой?  :Tender:

----------


## Ольгия

Семь нот в нотном стане. Но знаем давно,
Что первая нота, конечно же … ДО

У циклопа одиноко
В центре лба мигает …... ОКО

Знают взрослые и дети:
Жить нельзя без интернета.
Интернет-простор велик.
Там имеешь личный …. НИК

Грохот, музыки поток -
Так звучит тяжёлый … РОК

Вам придётся потрудиться,
Вспомнить в химии частицу.
Он к тому же заряжён,
Называется … ИОН

Если сын в семье родился,
Всем известно наперёд,
Что теперь уж точно будет
Продолжаться этот … РОД 

В казино рискнём, сыграем,
У фортуны свой закон,
Мы прекрасно понимаем -
Всё поставлено на … КОН

За столом мы тост читаем,
Наливаем заодно,
И, конечно, выпиваем,
Чтобы было видно … ДНО

Сейф откроет только тот,
Кто его узнает … КОД

Хоть и мягкая вода,
Может повредить суда.
Чтоб подправить дно иль бок,
Корабли заводят в … ДОК

На экране есть оно –
Интересное … КИНО

Очень крепкий тот настой -
Ну, "хоть падай или стой"!
Можжевеловый отжи́м -
Англичане гонят ... ДЖИН

Настырным быть - не каждому дано.
Перед тобой закрыли дверь, а ты в … ОКНО

Мы в кино теперь жуём.
Хорошо, что не поём!
Из кукурузы сделан он,
Называется поп- … КОРН

Наша Маша в магазине
Меряет сапожки.
Посмотрите, как красивы
Стали её … НОЖКИ

Кто для блага всех людей
Кровью делится своей? … (ДОНОР)

Режет лук, свеклу, морковку
Быстро-быстро, ловко-ловко.
Хлеб и масло резать может.
Что же это? Острый ... НОЖИК

Может быть судьбы укол -
Словно встретил острый кол.
В жизни тот лишь сбережён,
Кто не лезет на ... РОЖОН

Устав в пути однажды,
К земле родной приник,
Живительною влагой 
Напоит вас …. РОДНИК

Машины не ездят — почти что летают!
А кто за дорогу у нас отвечает?
В своём деле – мастер, ну просто художник,
Хвалу и почёт получает … ДОРОЖНИК

----------

Lena65 (21.10.2018), Варшава (14.10.2018), Диковина (24.10.2018), Елена33в (21.10.2018), Панночка (09.11.2018)

----------


## gribkovo4ka

может кому и понадобится , делаю для одного юбилея, к сожалению, стихами не умею.

Ячменный бродяга в пиве -СОЛОД 
"минус" в теле сложного слова, связка двойной фамилии - ДЕФИС
фотоавтопортрет - СЕЛФИ
вся подноготная в одной папке - ДОСЬЕ
место, где живут люди, то, чего не хватает бродяге и бомжу -  ЖИЛЬЕ
прокладка между всадником и конем - СЕДЛО
"сердце" страны Ганди - ДЕЛИ
титул Мэри Поппинс ; он- джентельмен, а она...- ЛЕДИ
животное - символ упрямства - ОСЕЛ
между городом и деревней ; царское ...-СЕЛО
сохатый - ЛОСЬ
приправа с нотного стана- СОЛЬ
хор из одного певца - СОЛО
дорогие места в опере ; брачная постель - ЛОЖЕ
один из родителей "великого комбинатора" - ИЛЬФ
как говорил  Карлсон: " пустяки, ...житейское "- ДЕЛО
рыбный или мясной продукт без костей - ФИЛЕ
"дом" фирмы - ОФИС
кривда , дезинформация - ЛОЖЬ
его везде ищут , а его и... простыл - СЛЕД
в нем родилась и выросла елочка - ЛЕС
кубики в виски - ЛЕД
место неудавшегося вороньего завтрака - ЕЛЬ
ниже , чем "Ре" - ДО
"да" по -итальянски - СИ
пение по нотам - СОЛЬФЕДЖИО

----------

Варшава (22.10.2018), Диковина (24.10.2018), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (23.10.2018), Ольгия (22.10.2018), Панночка (09.11.2018)

----------


## gribkovo4ka

Добрый день, а может кто поможет найти к слову СОЛЬФЕДЖИО алфавит в музыкальном стиле, чтобы распечатать для перестраивалки, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ольгия

> СОЛЬФЕДЖИО алфавит в музыкальном стиле, чтобы распечатать для перестраивалки


Напиши свою просьбу здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138710&page=34

----------

Панночка (09.11.2018)

----------


## Линдстедт

Чуть подкорректировала (сделала по 2 строчки)  перестраивалку Людмилы Оптимистки, последние 4 строки целиком ее.
Перестраивалка  ЛЕНОЧКА

Для дамы вовсе не пустяк,
Чтобы сиял на ногтях.. ЛАК

Ты преумножишь капитал,
в банк под проценты сдав свой .. НАЛ

ЧТОБ ПЛОВ ВЫШЕЛ БЕЗ ИЗЪЯН
ПРИГОТОВЬ ОГРОМНЫЙ    чан

Каждый в эту ткань влюблен,
Кто натуральный  выбрал…   ЛЕН:

Болгарский перец я  замечу
Обязан быть  в салате… ЛЕЧО.

Как хорошо идти вдвоем
Когда шумит листовою …клен

Мы-земляне, ждем давно
Появленья…. НЛО

В стрижке будет мало толка
Коль глаза закроет   ЧЕЛКА

У капусты без изъян
Твердый, крепенький  … кочан

здесь дам присутствует немало
Пора напомнить всем настала,
Что есть особенная девочка
Зовут ее конечно …..Леночка

----------

programist (05.12.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), Ольгия (28.10.2018)

----------


## Панночка

Девочки!! Может у кого то есть перестроение к слову ПОМАДА

----------


## Ольгия

С пожеланьем мира 
Для всего народа
На празднике звучит
Торжественная … ОДА

Есть таланты или нету,
Для застолья всё равно.
Мы любую песню хором
Начинаем с ноты … ДО

В любой её узнаем роли.
Лицо, знакомое до боли.
Для сердца нашего отрада:
Актриса Роговцева … АДА

В него стремлюсь всегда и всюду,
К нему дорогу не забуду.
Я без него дышу с трудом,
Родной мой, милый отчий … ДОМ

Если грешен, то туда 
После жизни - навсегда (АД)

Змей-искуситель пошёл на обман,
И разум невинных овеял дурман:
Чтоб стали как Боги, вам яблоко дам – 
На эту уловку попался … АДАМ

Она капризна, как весной природа - 
Законодательница вкусов … МОДА

Как говорят, салат и драму
Из ничего создаст вам … ДАМА

Дамы любят наряжаться
И, конечно, украшаться.
Женщине любой - отрада
Новая (классная)(красная) для губ … ПОМАДА

----------

Варшава (10.11.2018), Панночка (16.11.2018)

----------


## Панночка

> С пожеланьем мира 
> Для всего народа
> На празднике звучит
> Торжественная … ОДА
> 
> Есть таланты или нету,
> Для застолья всё равно.
> Мы любую песню хором
> Начинаем с ноты … ДО
> ...


Спасибо огромное за помощь

----------


## Линдстедт

Перестраивала ЛАРОЧКА
Я скажу вам без прикола:
Пей напиток кока- .... КОЛА 

Для дамы  вовсе не пустяк,
Чтобы сиял на ногтях… ЛАК

 Записались петь мы в хор
Громко слышится наш ..ОР

В лесу пожар, в лесу пожар
Кричит ворона в небе …КАР

Когда ему стыдно, краснеет он так, 
Что говорят: покраснел словно ..РАК

 Лыко на лапти дерет детвора
Пока молодая у липы ….КОРА

Сам залез ко мне в сачок
Маленький речной ….. РАЧОК

Не спеша течёт река
Полноводная …… Ока

Грохот, музыки поток.
так звучит тяжелый  …РОК

Мы сокращенно зовем с детских пор
Отоларинголога коротко ..ЛОР

Чтобы праздник прошел ярко
Чаще наполняйся, …ЧАРКА

Красива, желанней любого подарочка
наша звезда именинница …ЛАРОЧКА

----------

Варшава (23.08.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), Лекомцева Ирина Степановн (12.10.2020), Ольгия (23.08.2019)

----------


## Lena65

Пожалуйста! :Tender:  посоветуйте перестраивалку на корпоратив....день дорожника... ПРАЗДНИК и ДОРОЖНИК от сюда брала....

----------


## Линдстедт

> Пожалуйста! посоветуйте перестраивалку на корпоратив....день дорожника... ПРАЗДНИК и ДОРОЖНИК от сюда брала....


возьмите слово ОРКЕСТР.
подводка: Давайте создадим  оркестр (духовой и народных инструментов)

----------


## Irinalbs

дорогие форумчане! Помогите пожалуйста составить перестраивалку на имя Светлана. Вот слова: Салтан, аванс, атлас, лента, слава, стан, весна. Остальные слова я нашла на нашем форуме, за что вам огромное спасибо.

----------


## Ольгия

> Салтан, аванс, атлас, лента, слава, стан, весна


Половинку от зарплаты
Называют как, ребята?    (АВАНС)

У школьника в столе хранится
Шар земной на ста страницах!    (АТЛАС) 

Счастливей нет для бегуна момента:
Вот рвётся грудью финишная ... ЛЕНТА

Возле реки развеваются флаги,
Там был разбит неприятельский лагерь.
И говорит казакам атаман:
Надо пробраться во вражеский …. СТАН

Рыхлый снег на солнце тает, 
Ветерок в ветвях играет, 
Звонче птичьи голоса – 
Значит к нам пришла … ВЕСНА

В этой сказке, всем привычной,
Все герои необычны!
Вырос в бочке князь Гвидон,
Когда по морю плавал он.
Бросить бочку в *окиян*
Приказал сам царь ... САЛТАН

----------

Irinalbs (15.01.2020), Irisha-74 (07.02.2020), Ivica (30.06.2020), Natir (06.01.2020), Варшава (05.01.2020), Елена33в (08.01.2020), Кoshka-мр-р (06.01.2020), маринатокарь (18.01.2020)

----------


## Irinalbs

Ольга, большое спасибо за помощь, с вашей легкой руки перестраивалки проходят очень весело!

----------


## Ириночк

Ирина Анатольевна, не сочтите за наглость, а можно попросить всю перестраивалку на Светлану. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Линдстедт

еще к перестраивалке  "Танечка"

Дружба с Татьяной надёжна как банк
И крепка как мощный     ТАНК

Раскроет девичьи секреты
Любая школьная   ..   АНКЕТА

Мечтает каждый человек, выиграть миллионный ..ЧЕК

Таня- мастер, швейный  талант
Ровно  прострочит отделочный …  КАНТ


До дома подарки доставить, цветы
И денег, подаренных пачку
Тане придется вызвать такси 
Или надежную…ТАЧКУ

Заботлива как нянечка к родным и близким  ...ТАНЕЧКА

----------

Варшава (03.07.2020), Ольгия (14.07.2020)

----------


## )))Ольга)))

Всем добрый день,. помогите ,пожалуйста, подобрать перестраиволочку  на имя Владимир, заранее очень благодарна)))

Владимир-Юбиляр (30 лет)

----------


## Ольгия

Выбери наиболее подходящие. Авторы *элен-ка, Курица, Donskova-t, Наталья Щербакова* :

Мы сегодня вместе будем
Выпивать, ловить азарт,
И Владимиру подарим
Мы улыбок........МИЛЛИАРД

Веселимся хорошо!
День рождению дан старт!
Мы гитару принесем,
Пусть исполнит песню..... БАРД

Юбилейный хор поёт
Хеппи-бёздей, трали-вали.
Время торопить не будем,
Мы сегодня не на ……. РАЛЛИ

У тебя она одна, 
Она - неповторимая...
Друг, партнёрша и жена,
А ещё……...ЛЮБИМАЯ

Двое в лодке - то семья,
Семейная флотилия.
Если любишь ты жену, 
То у вас…...ИДИЛЛИЯ

Коль поссорились с женою, 
Съешьте вместе виноград.
Будет в жизни сразу праздник,
А в семье наступит .....ЛАД

Как у русского Ванюшки
Есть в деревне две избушки...
У тебя же, как у американца Билла,
Пусть будет ранчо и прекрасная ……ВИЛЛА

Хвалим, хвалим юбиляра, 
Он сегодня - наш кумир.
Мы к ногам его бросаем
Всю вселенную и ……МИР

И не нужно нам наград -
Лишь бы юбиляр был ……РАД

Юбиляр такой веселый,
Настроения маляр!
Кто же это всё устроил?
Наш……….. ВЛАДИМИР ЮБИЛЯР

Ох, погодка хороша
Расцветает лилия
И на юбилее нашем
Полная ... идиллия

Будем петь и веселиться,
Рады, что ты нас позвал.
До утра гулять мы будем
Ведь………. ВЛАДИМИР ЮБИЛЯР 

Вам за кражу двух картин
Пару лет бы дали бы.... 
Правда, выход есть один - 
предоставьте……..АЛИБИ

Юбиляр такой веселый Настроенье поднимает Ира
Песни дарит в юбилей и поет как …Дива

Хвалим, хвалим юбиляра. Он наш родненький кумир
ВОВА к вашим мы ногам сегодня
простилаем целый... мир

Поздравляем и целуем Юбиляра - он наш клад
Как половица гласит Пусть в семье лишь мир да… лад

Чтобы Вова кушал вкусно, А еще, чтоб не хворал,
Мы к еде добавим листик, Называется он …Лавр!

Долгожданное свиданье выше всяческих наград
Если Вова без Наташи, то в душе тоска и …Ад

У тебя она одна, Обойди пол- мира
Владимир Вы ее любви струна, А Наталья -……Лира!

Улыбнусь и я сегодня, ведь ликует мир!
Славный пир у нас сегодня в Вашу честь….
ВЛАДИМИР!!!!!!

----------

)))Ольга))) (15.07.2020), Варшава (17.07.2020)

----------


## )))Ольга)))

Безмерная благодарность за быструю помощь, очень классно))))))))))))

----------


## tay3105

Добрый день помогите пожалуйста с перестраиволкой слово ВОРОНСКАЯ (слова могут быть: вор, ров, сок, ворон, сон,воск,крона,корона,сова,кран, коса, овсянка, сорняк)

----------


## Ольгия

> ВОРОНСКАЯ


Выбирайте самые интересные и измените очерёдность, по алфавиту не надо.

По-простому скажем «сотка», очень жаль, что не гектар!
Измеряем свой участок. На латыни звучит … АР

Как хорошо, что есть фиакр,
Земель объедем целый … АКР

Лезет в сад через забор
Тёмной ночью хитрый … ВОР

Окраской сероватая,
Повадкой вороватая,
Крикунья хрипловатая.
Известная персона,
Зовут её … ВОРОНА

Чтобы жидкость влить в сосуд,
Этот конус принесут.
Как вольют - кладут в сторонку,
Не мешала чтоб ... ВОРОНКА

Сиянье свечей придает тайный лоск,
И капает тихо на пол теплый … ВОСК

Где же вы её найдете?
Ну, конечно же, в болоте!
Зеленая, как трава
И кричит:……..(Ква-ква-ква)

Пузырьками пена тает,
Быстро жажду утоляет.
В бочках привезли для нас
Настоящий хлебный ... КВАС

В казино рискнём, сыграем,
У фортуны свой закон,
Мы прекрасно понимаем,
Всё поставлено на … КОН

Лыко на лапти дерёт детвора,
Пока молодая у липы … КОРА

Мы в кино теперь жуём.
Хорошо, что не поём!
Из кукурузы сделан он,
Называется поп- … КОРН

Есть копыта и рога,
Летом ходит на луга,
Чтобы были мы здоровы,
Молоко даёт ... КОРОВА

Гордость девушки, краса –
Светло-русая … КОСА

Если хочется напиться,
Знаем, где живёт водица.
Мы берём большой стакан,
Открываем смело ... КРАН

Найдём немало нужных слов
Сказать, как дорог родной … КРОВ

У дерева летом, словно корона,
Листвою играет зелёная … КРОНА

Её роет под землёй
Зверь лесной и полевой,
Чтобы в ней спокойно жить
И своих детей растить.
На земле она – дыра,
Под землёй она … НОРА

В чужой вопрос
Не суй свой ... НОС

Мы всегда его теряем,
А потом не понимаем:
Была пара, то есть два -
Один пропал вдруг навсегда!
В космосе процент высок
Тоже потерять … НОСОК

Скажи по старинке, и ты будешь прав,
Что характер ещё называется … НРАВ

Завтракать стали мы, как англичане.
Дома готовим, едим в ресторане.
Это каша, но не манка –
Быстро варится … ОВСЯНКА

Настырным быть - не каждому дано.
Перед тобой закрыли дверь, а ты в … ОКНО

У циклопа одиноко
В центре лба мигает … ОКО

Записались петь мы в хор -
Громко слышится наш ... ОР

Жалит больно, как пчела,
Но зовут её ... ОСА

Есть полезная трава,
Хоть сорняк, но всем нужна.
Не мала и не высока.
У болот растёт … ОСОКА

В тихой заводи живёт,
Ходит задом наперёд,
И на дне среди коряг
Всё мечтает свистнуть … РАК

Чтобы вода скорее стекала со дворов,
Выроем поглубже мы за забором … РОВ

Грохот, музыки поток -
Так звучит тяжёлый … РОК

Утром рано на тропинке
Серебро блестит в травинке.
То - природы чудеса:
Утром выпала …. РОСА

Наберитесь все терпения:
Насекомых ест растение!
Сладкий сок – её приманка,
То растение … РОСЯНКА

Два огромных страшных глаза
Кру́гом ве́ртит голова,
Ты её узнаешь сразу,
Коль заухает … СОВА


Он из яблок, мандаринов,
Винограда, апельсинов.
Будет строен и высок
Тот, кто пьёт полезный …. СОК

Ночью к нам приходит он –
Сладкий и глубокий … СОН

Прекращаем шум и ор.
Из избы метём весь … СОР

Всё стрекочет и верти́тся,
Ей на месте не сидится,
Длиннохвоста, белобока
Вороватая … СОРОКА

Остров в океане есть,
Его красот не перечесть.
Но с названием похожим
Мотоцикл бывает тоже. (ЯВА)

----------


## Линдстедт

Пытаюсь сделать перестраивалку СТОМАТОЛОГ.
Просмотрела всю тему. Кое что скопировала. Прошу зарифмовать слова: голос, том, сто, маг, лото, соло, томат, атом, лом, гол.

----------


## Ольгия

Если друг один – не то…
Пусть друзей здесь будет … СТО

Вкусный овощ и полезный,
Лечит он от всех болезней.
Огурцу он сват и брат,
Называется … ТОМАТ

Следим мы за игрой в футбол:
Удачный пас, забили … ГОЛ
= = = =
Лен, а что у тебя на стоматолога? Вот такое придумалось:

Улыбки красивые людям дарить,
Здоровье и счастье вам сохранить!
День у дантиста насыщен и долог.
Удачи в работе тебе, (наш) … СТОМАТОЛОГ
= = = = =
Эти слова есть? Стол, сом, сало, масло, тост, мост, лот, лат, смола, стог, оса

----------

Линдстедт (02.12.2020)

----------


## Линдстедт

Олечка, спасибо! На слово СТОМАТОЛОГ вообще стиха не было. 
а это от меня:
Все ненужное на слом, Соберем металло….ЛОМ

 Муха с жалом? Чудеса! Знают все - это (оса)

Начинается Футбол, ждем в ворота первый..(ГОЛ)

Чтоб выполнить поставленный приказ
Взлетает  смело в небо лётчик ….. АС

Придёшь с работы  к ужину устало!
И как хохол  ешь хлебушек и… САЛО.

Какой прибор использует весь ФЛОТ,
Чтоб глубину измерить? это  …ЛОТ

В шахматах-победный результат,
Коль сопернику поставлен..(МАТ)

На дне речки,  под мостом, под корягой рыба….СОМ

Бывает тоненький как волос, бывает низкий, грубый (ГОЛОС)

Путь бывает очень прост,если есть над речкой …(Мост)

Рифмой к слову АВТОМАТ подходит только лишь (ТОМАТ)

Тащусь от Меладзе, клянусь, без прикола,
когда он поет хоть в дуэте, хоть…СОЛО

Мышь Джерри хитра, популярна при том
а как зовут бедного котика? (ТОМ)

В "Фее зубной" подобран штат так,
Что каждый сотрудник волшебник и ….МАГ

Бокал наполняй и вставай в полный рост
опять тамада говорить будет ….ТОСТ

----------

Ольгия (02.12.2020)

----------


## Линдстедт

про томат чуть изменила:

Вкусный овощ и полезный,
Лечит он от всех болезней.
помидору родной брат,
Называется … ТОМАТ

----------

Ольгия (02.12.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

От волос и до колгот
Во всём чёрном. Это … ГОТ

----------

Линдстедт (04.12.2020)

----------


## Линдстедт

Добрый вечер, коллеги. Выше я выставила перестраивалку "Стоматолог".  В связи с пандемией, количество гуляющих уменьшилось. Гуляющих будет только 16 человек. Думаю, что для корпоратива стоматологов слово покороче подойдет "УЛЫБКА". Прошу помощи- зарифмовать слова: Кабул, клуб(ы), бак, балык, лак, бук, лук, булка, куб,бык.

----------


## Линдстедт

из рыбы иль мяса умелый мужик
легко приготовит вкуснейший ...БАЛЫК

средство от 7 недуг?  Каждый знает, это...ЛУК

пусть не наставит никому рога приходящий год....быка

----------

наталья севрюкова (09.12.2020), Ольгия (08.12.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

Даже если болит зуб,
Побегу на танцы в … КЛУБ

Скажи скорей, любезный друг,
Такое дерево есть … БУК

Я в геометрии полнейший дуб:
Не знаю я, где шар, где … КУБ

О маникюре дамы помнят точно,
В порядок пальчики приводят срочно.
Для них ведь это вовсе не пустяк,
Чтоб на ногтях сиял красивый (блестящий) … ЛАК

Рыжая косичка,
Хлебушку сестричка,
Едят её с чаем,
А как называем? (Булка)

Кольцо в носу, глаза нали́ты кровью.
Оберегает он семью коровью.
Всегда на страже собственного стада,
Дразнить его совсем не надо.
Необуздан он и дик
И к тому ж с рогами … БЫК

Очень горький, но полезный!
Защищает от болезней!
И микробам он не друг -
Потому что это ... ЛУК
ИЛИ
Хозяйка слезы льёт от мук,
Когда шинкует этот … ЛУК

Солёная, провяленная спинка ценных рыб -
Язык проглотишь! Называется … БАЛЫК

Этот танцевальный вечер
Чудной музыкой отмечен,
Освещён огнями зал,
Где весельем блещет ... БАЛ

Соберём скорее сумки,
И ещё возьмём баул,
И отправимся на отдых
В далёкий горный мы …. АУЛ
ИЛИ
Собираем сумки, пакуем баул
В Азию едем, в далёкий ... АУЛ
ИЛИ
Живет восточный есаул
В деревне маленькой …АУЛ

Я в лесу тебя найду,
Если крикнешь ты … АУ

Пусть все желания исполнит золотая рыбка,
И с ваших лиц не сходит милая … УЛЫБКА

----------

afgalka (18.02.2021), Линдстедт (09.12.2020), наталья севрюкова (09.12.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

Есть город в Турции - Стамбул.
В Афганистане же ... КАБУЛ

----------

afgalka (18.02.2021), Линдстедт (09.12.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

_(Выберите лучшее)_

Есть таланты или нету,
Для застолья всё равно.
Мы любую песню хором
Начинаем с ноты … ДО

Её поэты сочиняют,
Царям, героям посвящают.
Для прославления народа
Звучит торжественная … ОДА

Жила в Раю она прекрасно,
Тревожиться не надо было понапрасну,
Была единственной, как королева,
Узнали все жену Адама? Это … ЕВА

Не страшен снег, не страшен дождь и гром,
Когда есть у тебя уютный ... ДОМ

Чтобы сытым быть всегда,
Каждому нужна ... ЕДА

Пчёлки летом потрудились,
Чтоб зимой мы угостились.
Открывай пошире рот,
Ешь душистый, сладкий ... МЁД

Наловили мы лещей,
Карасей и окуней.
Получилась неплоха
И навариста … УХА

Ни конфеты, ни пельмени
Не едят в лесу олени.
А обед для них не плох,
Если есть трава и … МОХ

Весить может много тонн
И зовут его питон.
У него тяжёлый нрав,
Потому что он ... УДАВ

Обгонит катер теплоход,
У него быстрее … ХОД

Назовите орган слуха.
Дружно, хором! Это ... УХО

Она капризна, как весной погода (природа) -
Законодательница вкусов … МОДА

Щедра шубёнка эта на меха,
Она в народе называется … ДОХА

Коль про боксёра пустишь ложный слух,
Он выбьет из тебя последний … ДУХ

Бывает, преподносит жизнь сюрпризы,
Но мы не будем исполнять её капризы.
Когда судьба тебя застала чуть врасплох,
Шагни вперёд и сделай новый … ВДОХ

Идём порой куда не надо,
Но ищем тщательно проход,
И рады, если как награда,
Нам попадётся надпись ... ВХОД

Пусть в каждом доме живёт всегда,
Любовь чистейшая, как родниковая … ВОДА

Будет сладким очень мёд,
Что пчела нам соберёт.
Поможет нам для расслабухи
Напиток крепкий … МЕДОВУХА

----------

Лерцами (05.05.2022), Любаша- краса (27.01.2022), наталья севрюкова (20.01.2022)

----------

